# Seguimento Europa - 2018



## luismeteo3 (1 Jan 2018 às 22:40)




----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Jan 2018 às 14:02)




----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Jan 2018 às 20:37)




----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Jan 2018 às 15:11)




----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Jan 2018 às 15:12)




----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Jan 2018 às 15:14)




----------



## hurricane (3 Jan 2018 às 15:26)

Por aqui foi uma noite e manha bem tempestuosa. Muita chuva e vento muito forte. Risco de inundacoes dos principais rios Belgas, arvores caidas, etc. Ha falta de neve, temos tempestade de inverno.


----------



## Pek (3 Jan 2018 às 16:17)

Eleanor no ha afectado de forma directa a la Península Ibérica, pero sí Carmen. Imágenes de Asturias (lo bueno al final del vídeo ) y San Sebastián:


Destrozos en Santander:







Mar muy alterado ahora mismo en la provincia de Guipúzcoa. Playa desaparecida y sin llegar aún a la pleamar:


Lluvia engelante de hace unos días en Sierra Nevada:

*infonieve.es*‏@infonieve 29 dic. 2017
La lluvia engelante de estos días en #SierraNevada nos deja imágenes impresionantes!!! Fotos de Ceturnet via @nevasport: http://bit.ly/2C8L7Hu


----------



## Mjhb (3 Jan 2018 às 17:06)

Esta manhã nevou com cerca de 3-4°C com bastante intensidade durante cerca de 2h, na maior parte do tempo misturada com chuva e sem qualquer acumulação
(WRO, )

Enviado do meu PULP através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pek (3 Jan 2018 às 22:09)

Oleaje en la ciudad de San Sebastián está tarde:





https://twitter.com/viskowitz

El oleaje se ha cobrado esta tarde 2 víctimas en la provincia de Guipúzcoa


----------



## Pek (4 Jan 2018 às 16:50)

Mar Cantábrico en Cantabria (Arnía y San Juan de la Canal). Destacado mar de fondo:


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Jan 2018 às 19:58)

*Fires and avalanche alerts as Storm Eleanor batters Europe*
At least four people are dead after flooding and high winds, and rare winter wildfires kill hundreds of goats and destroy homes
AFP: Thu 4 Jan ‘18 16.49 GMT: https://www.theguardian.com...


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Jan 2018 às 20:04)

*Shifting sands: Storm Eleanor changes shape of Cornwall beaches*

1 hour ago: http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-...


----------



## Andre Barbosa (5 Jan 2018 às 00:59)

Daqui a uma semana irei estar na Polónia, em cracóvia, de 12 a 15 de Janeiro.

Qual a probabilidade de apanhar neve nesses dias?


----------



## hurricane (5 Jan 2018 às 13:26)

O Anticiclone no centro Europeu parece querer colocar-se na Escandinavia. Espero que isso abra a porta para uma segunda metade de Janeiro mais fria e com neve. Apesar da inicio de Dezembro ter sido frio, a Europa tem tido um Inverno muito ameno. Os USA roubaram-nos o frio todo mais uma vez.


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Jan 2018 às 13:36)

*A tempestade Eleanor já fez 6 mortos em França e Espanha*... ouvi agora nas notícias.


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Jan 2018 às 13:38)




----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Jan 2018 às 13:44)




----------



## Pek (5 Jan 2018 às 13:45)

Andre Barbosa disse:


> Daqui a uma semana irei estar na Polónia, em cracóvia, de 12 a 15 de Janeiro.
> 
> Qual a probabilidade de apanhar neve nesses dias?



Hola, Andre. Con los modelos actuales en la mano, aparentemente no tendrás demasiada probabilidad de que te nieve. Parecen unos días estables. Quizás el domingo 14 pueda caer algo, pero el grueso de la precipitación quedaría retenido en el lado eslovaco de los Tatra.  No obstante, quedan muchos días y aún pueden cambiar las cosas.


----------



## Pek (5 Jan 2018 às 14:55)

La montaña puede ser muy dura en días de temporal:


----------



## Pek (6 Jan 2018 às 11:34)

Segovia, ahora mismo


----------



## Pek (6 Jan 2018 às 11:44)

Tornado en El Ejido (Almería)


----------



## Pek (6 Jan 2018 às 12:45)

Nuevos vídeos de los tornados de esta mañana en El Ejido (Almería) 

Lo bueno a partir del 1:30



Parte de los daños:


----------



## Pek (6 Jan 2018 às 12:46)

Nieva y cuaja en la ciudad de Granada


Actualizo

En el entorno de la Alhambra:


----------



## hurricane (6 Jan 2018 às 13:55)

Tive a fazer uma pesquisa sobre vagas de frio e neve na Europa e realmente as melhores condicoes sao uma NAO negativa. Tambem notar que a ultima vez que houve um Inverno em condicoes na Europa Ocidental foi em 2011-2012. Ja la vai 7 anos sem nada de jeito. E infelizmente parece que a ida do Anticiclone para a Escandinavia ainda nao vai proporcionar uma mudanca de padrao.


----------



## Paelagius (6 Jan 2018 às 14:52)

Ontem, dia caracterizado por nebulosidade. Lento agravamento do estado do tempo, depois de uns dias de sol.

Muito frio e chuva em Milão hoje.

Pico da gripe por aqui…


----------



## Pek (6 Jan 2018 às 16:03)

Imágenes de Andalucía:

Cabra (Córdoba)

Granada

Grazalema (Cádiz)

Archidona (666 m , Málaga)


----------



## Pek (6 Jan 2018 às 16:51)

Más tornados en Almería, estos en la capital. Espectacular vídeo a partir del 0:15:


Un buen número de tornados en la provincia hoy.


----------



## Pek (6 Jan 2018 às 17:45)

En la provincia de Guipúzcoa la nevada llega prácticamente a nivel del mar. Andoain (60 m):

Parece ser que en los últimos momentos hay tormenta acompañando a la nevada


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Jan 2018 às 22:56)




----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Jan 2018 às 22:59)




----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Jan 2018 às 23:00)




----------



## Pek (7 Jan 2018 às 10:34)

Más tornados en España:

En el Ampurdán (provincia de Gerona)









https://twitter.com/jamassague





https://twitter.com/324cat







Conversación nueva



*Ester RuizEspigulé*‏@EsterRuEs 2 hhace 2 horas
Vaig penjant fotos que faig o envien.





5 respuestas2 retweets7 Me gusta




*Ester RuizEspigulé*‏@EsterRuEs 2 hhace 2 horas






1 respuesta1 retweet5 Me gusta




*Ester RuizEspigulé*‏@EsterRuEs 1 hhace 1 hora






1 respuesta3 retweets5 Me gusta


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Jan 2018 às 18:20)




----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Jan 2018 às 18:26)




----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Jan 2018 às 18:27)




----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Jan 2018 às 21:19)




----------



## hurricane (7 Jan 2018 às 22:12)

Digam o que disserem, a neve é dos espectaculos mais bonitos do nosso Planeta Terra. Deixa imagens deslumbrantes.


----------



## Andre Barbosa (8 Jan 2018 às 14:12)

Pek disse:


> Hola, Andre. Con los modelos actuales en la mano, aparentemente no tendrás demasiada probabilidad de que te nieve. Parecen unos días estables. Quizás el domingo 14 pueda caer algo, pero el grueso de la precipitación quedaría retenido en el lado eslovaco de los Tatra.  No obstante, quedan muchos días y aún pueden cambiar las cosas.



Obrigado Pek!

Ainda estou na esperança de apanhar um pouco de neve... Qual o melhor site de meteorologia para ir acompanhando o tempo na Polónia?

Cumprimentos


----------



## Pek (8 Jan 2018 às 14:22)

Andre Barbosa disse:


> Obrigado Pek!
> 
> Ainda estou na esperança de apanhar um pouco de neve... Qual o melhor site de meteorologia para ir acompanhando o tempo na Polónia?
> 
> Cumprimentos



Previsión de los próximos días para Cracovia:





http://www.imgw.pl/ Usa el traductor de google o ponlo en la versión inglesa, porque el polaco es difícil


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Jan 2018 às 16:58)




----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Jan 2018 às 19:50)




----------



## hurricane (9 Jan 2018 às 08:11)

O Europeu comeca finalmente a mostrar a uma restia de esperanca para este Inverno com o AA a migrar para a Gronelandia e Islandia e um fluxo mais frio polar a entrar na Belgica. A ver se o final de Janeiro e Fevereiro trazem um tempo bem mais interessante do que o constante nublado com 5C.

Edit: O GFS também!


----------



## Ayax (9 Jan 2018 às 08:34)

Heladas muy fuertes en el interior de Castilla. La capital provincial Ávila (la de mayor altitud en España a 1100 metros) ha sido la más fría con -11ºC, probablemente la temperatura mínima de la última década en esa ciudad. No obstante, la previsión es que a mediodía supere los 0ºC.


----------



## Pek (9 Jan 2018 às 13:02)

Daños por el tornado en El Ejido (Almería)

Daños por el tornado del Alto Ampurdán (Gerona)



























Autor: Oriol Rodríguez. https://twitter.com/Oriol_RB

Vídeo dentro con el estudio de una de las zonas:

Edito con la imagen del granizo que se recogió:


----------



## Andre Barbosa (9 Jan 2018 às 17:11)

Pek disse:


> Previsión de los próximos días para Cracovia:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eu que queria neve ou tempo nublado, parece que nem na Polónia me vou livrar do sol


----------



## jotackosta (9 Jan 2018 às 18:30)

Boa Noite, ausente de Portugal e com algum trabalho, não tem sido fácil visitar o fórum. Mas deixo aqui o meu contributo fotográfico como resumo do que se tem passado aqui por Gstaad, Suíça, a 1100 metros de altitude. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




























Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## The Weatherman (10 Jan 2018 às 09:21)




----------



## hurricane (10 Jan 2018 às 09:26)

jotackosta disse:


> Boa Noite, ausente de Portugal e com algum trabalho, não tem sido fácil visitar o fórum. Mas deixo aqui o meu contributo fotográfico como resumo do que se tem passado aqui por Gstaad, Suíça, a 1100 metros de altitude.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



O que eu adorava morar assim com neve. Nao ha por ai nenhuma oferta de emprego? ahah


----------



## Orion (10 Jan 2018 às 13:08)




----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Jan 2018 às 16:49)

*Retomada "ponte aérea" para retirar 13 mil turistas de cidade coberta de neve*
10 DE JANEIRO DE 2018 - 15:01


A localidade suíça de Zermatt ficou isolada depois de um forte nevão na região. Turistas estão a ser retirados de helicóptero.





 As autoridades suíças retomaram esta quarta-feira as operações de resgate com helicópteros para retirar cerca de 13.000 turistas "presos" numa conhecida estância turística na Suíça depois de um intenso nevão que bloqueou todas as saídas.

Fonte da polícia de Zermatt, citada pela agência noticiosa Associated Press, indicou que na localidade de Zermatt, na base de Matterhorn, uma das grandes montanhas suíças, encontram-se cerca de 13.000 turistas, tendo, terça-feira, as equipas com helicópteros conseguido resgatar entre 300 a 400.

Segundo a fonte, não há vidas em perigo e a situação está calma, com os cafés e outros estabelecimentos comerciais abertos e as ruas da localidade limpas.

SUBSCREVER
Zermatt ficou isolada depois de um forte nevão na região, bloqueando todas as vias de acesso à localidade, viárias ou ferroviárias.

À TSF, a portuguesa Anabela Teixeira, que tem um café em Zermatt, diz que a população tenta fazer a sua vida normal.
As equipas da proteção civil local estão a trabalhar ininterruptamente desde o meio da tarde de terça-feira para tentar desbloquear as estradas e as linhas de comboio na região.

Na terça-feira, ainda houve a possibilidade de reabrir uma das linhas de caminhos de ferros que permitiria escoar os turistas, mas rapidamente foi posta de parte devido ao risco de avalanches.

Várias equipas das forças de segurança estão também a realizar operações para provocar avalanches controladas para eliminar zonas de perigo, sobretudo em áreas onde a neve atingiu um metro de altura em apenas 24 horas e em encostas de elevada inclinação.

Em apenas 10 dias, realçou um especialista do instituto de meteorologia suíço, a região de Zermatt foi alvo de vários nevões que deixaram acumuladas quase quatro metros de neve, quantidade que considerou ser "extraordinária" em tão curto espaço de tempo.
https://www.tsf.pt/internacional/in...-de-cidade-suica-coberta-de-neve-9036601.html


----------



## jotackosta (10 Jan 2018 às 16:52)

hurricane disse:


> O que eu adorava morar assim com neve. Nao ha por ai nenhuma oferta de emprego? ahah


Há pois!! Eheh



Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Jan 2018 às 20:08)




----------



## Pek (10 Jan 2018 às 20:39)

Tornados y trombas marinas en Galicia hoy:


Imagen de otra tromba marina


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Jan 2018 às 20:41)

Pek disse:


> Tornado en Sanxenxo (Galicia)
> 
> 
> Imagen de otra tromba marina


Então a previsão do Estofex estava correcta. Ontem tinham dado o alerta para tornados em Portugal e Galiza.


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Jan 2018 às 21:09)




----------



## hurricane (10 Jan 2018 às 21:25)

luismeteo3 disse:


>


 Vamos ver. Como sempre só acredito quando vir mas os modelos estao a prever uma mudanca de padrao.


----------



## Pek (11 Jan 2018 às 16:31)

Baqueira Beret (Valle de Arán, provincia de Lérida) en el pasado mes de diciembre (día 19):


----------



## hurricane (11 Jan 2018 às 22:39)

Ainda nao percebi qual é o problema das apps meteo. Com a vaga de frio e potencialmente neve que os modelos estao a prever para a Europa e as apps todas elas a preverem maximas de 5 e 6. Mas em que raio de modelos é elas se baseiam?


----------



## c0ldPT (11 Jan 2018 às 22:43)

hurricane disse:


> Ainda nao percebi qual é o problema das apps meteo. Com a vaga de frio e potencialmente neve que os modelos estao a prever para a Europa e as apps todas elas a preverem maximas de 5 e 6. Mas em que raio de modelos é elas se baseiam?


Não pode nevar com máxima de 5/6ºC?  Principalmente se for em regime pós-frontal, com os aguaceiros essa temperatura baixará vários graus. E a humidade durante a tarde é menor.


----------



## hurricane (11 Jan 2018 às 22:49)

c0ldPT disse:


> Não pode nevar com máxima de 5/6ºC?  Principalmente se for em regime pós-frontal, com os aguaceiros essa temperatura baixará vários graus. E a humidade durante a tarde é menor.


 A questao é que aquilo que o GFS e ECM estao a prever traz temperaturas a rondar os 0 e mais baixas. Porque razao é que as apps continuam a dar temperaturas de 5 e 6 C se isso nao corresponde ao que está nos principais modelos?


----------



## c0ldPT (11 Jan 2018 às 23:04)

hurricane disse:


> A questao é que aquilo que o GFS e ECM estao a prever traz temperaturas a rondar os 0 e mais baixas. Porque razao é que as apps continuam a dar temperaturas de 5 e 6 C se isso nao corresponde ao que está nos principais modelos?


Costumam ser "cautelosas" demais por vezes as apps.


----------



## Pek (12 Jan 2018 às 13:43)

Día complicado ayer en el País Vasco, especialmente en la provincia de Vizcaya con las inundaciones:



Múgica (Vizcaya)




















https://twitter.com/MunurtuTxiki



El Ejército accediendo y limpiando el EVA 12 (Escuadrón de Vigilancia Aérea nº12 y Acuartelamiento Aéreo Espinosa de los Monteros, en Burgos)


----------



## hurricane (12 Jan 2018 às 15:49)

Os modelos continuam promissores e aquela ciclogenese explosiva que estao a prever para quinta, com sorte vai dar uma bom nevao aqui na Belgica. Normalmente sao as melhores entradas. Com frio acumulado mas de passagem rapida que impede que o frio se varra. A ver vamos. As apps e o proprio Instituto belga continuam ceticos quanto ao frio e neve na proxima semana a cotas mais baixas.


----------



## hurricane (13 Jan 2018 às 10:50)

Ainda nao percebi qual é o problema das apps em assimilar os modelos. Temperaturas a 850hPa a -5 e mais baixas, temperaturas a 500hPa a quase -40, e continuam a prever temperaturas a 2 m nos 5 e 6 graus. Alguem me consegue explicar como é que é possivel? Agora que as condicoes comecam a ficar interessantes, será que mesmo assim nao vou ver neve?


----------



## Pek (13 Jan 2018 às 16:13)

Sojuela (La Rioja) sigue así antes de las nevadas de hoy:



Comarca de Pinares (Soria). Fotos de ontem:

*Agustín Sandoval*‏@meteoduruelo 12 ene.
#snow #nieve, this morning, in Sierra de Urbión, Northern Spain #España. Cold and snowy January in central and northern Spain. @StormHour #ThePhotoHour @SnowHour @EarthandClouds @KeraunosObs @KarlinSatu











*Agustín Sandoval*‏@meteoduruelo 9 hHace 9 horas
-3,4 grados. El frente aún está lejos, en León y extremo occidental de CyL. Urbión ayer por la tarde. Vertiente NE del valle del Revinuesa, #Vinuesa, #Soria. Estaba espectacular, muy alpino.






*Agustín Sandoval*‏@meteoduruelo 22 hHace 22 horas
Puerto y punto de nieve de Santa Inés, entre Montenegro de Cameros, y Vinuesa, #Soria. Gran nevada en las Sierra de Urbión y Cebollera. Accesos abiertos y sin problemas. @tiempo_rtvcyl @agomezmeteo @AEMET_Esp @AEMET_CyL @AEMET_SINOBAS
















Imágenes de después del episodio de nevadas:

Agustín Sandoval retwitteó


*Stefan M. Hessenauer*‏@SMHessenauer 8 hHace 8 horas
RT @meteoduruelo: After the snowstorm. Sierra de Urbión, Northern Spain #España. @StormHour @SnowHour #ThePhotoHour @KarlinSatu @KeraunosObs @EarthandClouds












Imágenes de hoy:

*Agustín Sandoval*‏@meteoduruelo 7 hHace 7 horas
Impresionante nevada en Picos de Urbión, vertiente suroeste. Duruelo de la Sierra-Covaleda, Soria. @agomezmeteo @Adricor_fer @llobiols @lasextameteo





















Todo esa nieve va al Douro/Duero


----------



## jotackosta (13 Jan 2018 às 19:47)

Espera-se uma noite fria aqui pelos Alpes de Oberland Bernois. Por Gstaad a temperatura ronda os -5°C. A máxima ficou-se pelos -1°C. Amanhã é dia de subir aos 3000m de altitude e contemplar a vista. Glacier 3000 (quem tiver oportunidade, visite).

Aviso laranja em relação ao vento a partir da próxima terça-feira. Prevê -se igualmente o regresso de bons acumulados de neve!

Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (13 Jan 2018 às 21:09)

Boa noite.

É tão bom ver esta neve toda distribuída pela Península Ibérica.
A neve é fantástica como postal, é sinónimo de alvura, pureza - imagens extasiantes as que nos trazem...
E também é a esperança, de que os grandes rios ibéricos finalmente terão água nos próximos tempos, o suficiente, pelo menos, para mitigar a seca que tem castigado os nossos dois países.


----------



## hurricane (14 Jan 2018 às 11:41)

Definitivamente o Inverno frio nao quer nada ainda com a Europa mais Ocidental. La estao os modelos a varrer o frio no fim de semana quando eu pensava que ia ter umas duas semanitas de frio e alguma neve. Até mesmo a neve que previram durante varias saidas está a ser retirada. Enfim nao ha esperanca nenhuma. O anticiclone é uma praga!


----------



## hurricane (14 Jan 2018 às 14:33)

A costa Belga é bem ativa em tornados. Portugal para variar a mostrar o seu clima estável e sereno! ahaha


----------



## Pek (14 Jan 2018 às 14:52)

hurricane disse:


> A costa Belga é bem ativa em tornados. Portugal para variar a mostrar o seu clima estável e sereno! ahaha



Creo que ya lo había explicado con anterioridad alguna vez: el mapa de Severe Weather Europe no refleja nada más allá de los reportes de la gente. En concreto en la Península Ibérica ha habido muchísimos más tornados/trombas marinas de los que ahí salen. Por no hablar de Baleares. Faltan gran cantidad de ellos, por lo que no puede hacerse demasiado caso de esa imagen (ni de la base de datos asociada), al menos en lo que tiene que ver con la Península Ibérica (y supongo que en más zonas europeas). Como decía, el mapa sólo refleja tornados y trombas marinas reportadas a Severe Weather Europe. Si no los reportan no salen, aunque hayan existido. Lógicamente la gente más relacionada con esa página y los lugares con más población quedan mejor reflejados. Entre los meteolocos españoles se reporta muy muy poco a SWE. El mapa de AEMET Sinobas para 2017 refleja mejor su existencia y aún así faltan muchos porque la gente (yo incluido) no reporta tampoco a la agencia oficial aunque existan los fenómenos:





Fuente: AEMET Sinobas

Para comprobarlo sólo tenéis que ver mis comentarios a lo largo del 2017 y ver la gran cantidad de tornados/trombas marinas que he ido colgando (muchos de ellos no reportados ni a SWE ni a AEMET Sinobas). Y eso que no los he puesto todos en el foro!! Aquí en Baleares es un fenómeno bastante habitual (dentro de la rareza meteorológica intrínseca que supone), pero si no los reportan (reportamos ) a SWE no salen en ese mapa.

Edito: Fijaos también en el caso de Albania, ningún tornado/tromba marina y justo al norte y al sur sí aparecen. ¿Es porque no existan allí?. No, es porque nadie los reporta. Por eso no se trata de una mapa representativo en absoluto. Y pasa con más regiones.

Os dejo algún vídeo de algunos de los diversos tornados/trombas marinas de Menorca de este año:

-Zona noroeste de la isla:

-Daños de otro tornado en la zona sur:

Sólo el día 1 de abril hubo no menos de 6 o 7 tornados que tocaron tierra en la isla. Los daños provocados por alguno de ellos aún se están intentando solucionar.

Para que os hagáis una idea, sólo en la Comunidad Autónoma de Cataluña ha habido este año 40 fenómenos tornádicos, de los cuales 20 fueron tornados/trombas marinas. Nota: _Mànega _en catalán hace referencia a los tornados del litoral o de la costas, los fenómenos tornádicos más abundantes con diferencia, al igual que en todo el Mediterráneo y buena parte de Europa.


Parecen muchos, pero en el año 2016 hubo 83 fenómenos tornádicos, con 41 tornados/trombas marinas. Y esto sólo teniendo en cuenta a Cataluña.

Para el caso de Portugal no poseo datos, pero seguramente hayan existido fenómenos tornádicos que no figuran en el mapa de SWE. Otros foreros lo podrán decir mejor.


----------



## hurricane (14 Jan 2018 às 16:59)

Pronto neve foi-se assim como o frio! Estas previsoes deixam-me fora de mim! Será assim tao dificil haver frio no Inverno? Se ao menos a corrente do golfo desaparecesse! Afinal as apps tinham razao em serem mais moderadas! Nunca preveram nada desde o inicio!


----------



## Luis Filipe (14 Jan 2018 às 17:49)

hurricane disse:


> Pronto neve foi-se assim como o frio! Estas previsoes deixam-me fora de mim! Será assim tao dificil haver frio no Inverno? Se ao menos a corrente do golfo desaparecesse! Afinal as apps tinham razao em serem mais moderadas! Nunca preveram nada desde o inicio!


Se a corrente do golfo desaparecesse a Europa gelava toda, como aconteceu com a América do norte. Tinhamos temperaturas de -10 e -15 graus negativos.

Enviado do meu ASUS_X008D através do Tapatalk


----------



## hurricane (14 Jan 2018 às 18:02)

Luis Filipe disse:


> Se a corrente do golfo desaparecesse a Europa gelava toda, como aconteceu com a América do norte. Tinhamos temperaturas de -10 e -15 graus negativos.
> 
> Enviado do meu ASUS_X008D através do Tapatalk


Olha bem bom. lol Estes mes aqui vai com uma temperatura de 3C acima da média. Dezembro ja foi acima da media. E é isto desde que cheguei em 2013. Logo nao vim eu em 2012 ou 2010.


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Jan 2018 às 19:48)




----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Jan 2018 às 21:22)




----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Jan 2018 às 16:28)




----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Jan 2018 às 16:29)




----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Jan 2018 às 16:34)




----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Jan 2018 às 13:58)




----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Jan 2018 às 14:01)




----------



## hurricane (16 Jan 2018 às 14:44)

8C aqui a esta hora e possibilidade de neve nos proximos dias muito reduzida. Ou seja um fiasco para variar. É preciso paciencia para Invernos destes.


----------



## VimDePantufas (16 Jan 2018 às 14:46)

*O inverno no hemisfério norte está a ser marcado por temperaturas mais baixas do que o habitual. Em Oimiakón, na Sibéria, os termómetros partem quando chegam aos 62 graus negativos, as pestanas congelam, mas a vida continua como se nada fosse*

https://www.jn.pt/mundo/interior/at...-do-mundo-com-62-graus-negativos-9051033.html


----------



## hurricane (16 Jan 2018 às 14:56)

VimDePantufas disse:


> *O inverno no hemisfério norte está a ser marcado por temperaturas mais baixas do que o habitual. Em Oimiakón, na Sibéria, os termómetros partem quando chegam aos 62 graus negativos, as pestanas congelam, mas a vida continua como se nada fosse*
> 
> https://www.jn.pt/mundo/interior/at...-do-mundo-com-62-graus-negativos-9051033.html



No hemisferio norte? Essa é boa! Que eu saiba estou no hemisferio norte e a temperatura tem estado 3C acima da media.


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Jan 2018 às 19:38)




----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Jan 2018 às 19:39)




----------



## Pek (16 Jan 2018 às 21:12)

Algunos vídeos e imágenes de estos días del Salto del Nervión, cascada de 222 metros de altura (Zona superior a 797 metros de altitud, zona inferior a 575 metros. Se sitúa en el límite entre las provincias de Burgos (zona superior) y Álava (zona inferior)). El tramo inferior del valle que se ve en las imágenes apenas está a 320 metros de altitud. Tres vídeos espectaculares:


*Altxatuko gara!*‏@alexxxcamposs
En respuesta a @J_Nob0dy @espanabizarra @todoatercio
En el salto del Nervión en Orduña





7:17 - 16 ene. 2018

Retortillo de Soria (Soria) ontem:


----------



## hurricane (17 Jan 2018 às 12:45)

-8C a 850hPa e 5C a superfície. Esta noite penso ter caido algum sleet mas fora isso tem sido apenas alguns aguaceiros de granizo. Bonito fiasco! Este Janeiro tem sido do melhor.


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Jan 2018 às 13:47)




----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Jan 2018 às 20:22)




----------



## Pek (18 Jan 2018 às 09:39)

Se ha estado siguiendo aquí: Seguimento Marítimo 2018 (Ondulação, Temperatura água, Praias, etc) pero pongo un resumen de lo más destacado en el seguimiento europeo para que quede constancia:

Boya de Langosteira, junto al Puerto de A Coruña, altura significante de 12,37 metros y altura del oleaje de 19,23 metros:







Una pena que no estuviera en funcionamiento la de Estaca de Bares, que suele dar datos superiores.

Castro Urdiales (Cantabria). La gente es imbécil 

San Sebastián 

Más de San Sebastián
*Donosti City *‏@donosti_city 11 hHace 11 horas
Espectacular y poco previsto temporal de hoy.  JJGurrutxaga , @PeterZurriola , @jonxa_ y @CarlosBengoa1


















Valdoviño (A Coruña)



*Jose*‏@Josefb51 hHace 1 hora
@4gotas_com Montañas en el mar,Valdoviño-A Coruña












Ferrol (A Coruña)



*Javier Piñeiro*‏@JP_FOTOGRAFO 29 minHace 29 minutos

Algunhas mostras da ferocidade do mar onte na costa ferrolá. @OTempoTVG #OlaOtempo @eva74novoa19 @paulaandion1






Cariño (A Coruña)

Zarauz (Guipúzcoa)




https://twitter.com/Meteozarautz


----------



## hurricane (18 Jan 2018 às 10:24)

Por aqui muito vento hoje. Se há coisa que este Inverno tem sido é ventoso. Temperatura a rondar os 11C e as previsoes ate ao final de Janeiro nao sao nada animadoras para quem gosta de frio e neve. Mais um mes que vai ser acima da media. Veremos em fevereiro. Fev costuma ser o mes com mais neve na Belgica portanto pode ser que haja surpresas. As previsoes da NAO apontam para uma tendencia mais neutra ou negativa.


----------



## Orion (18 Jan 2018 às 13:14)

2 mortos aparentemente.


----------



## Pek (18 Jan 2018 às 13:38)

Lamentablemente también un muerto por el temporal marítimo en España


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Jan 2018 às 19:47)




----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Jan 2018 às 19:56)




----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Jan 2018 às 21:03)

Eu li 6 mortos só na Alemanha...


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Jan 2018 às 21:17)




----------



## hurricane (18 Jan 2018 às 21:28)

Na Belgica tambem faleceu uma pessoa por causa da queda de uma arvore. Agora a temperatura tem descido bastante por causa de aguaceiros fortes e granizo. Neste momento 3C.


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Jan 2018 às 10:37)




----------



## hurricane (19 Jan 2018 às 18:01)

Continua o fiasco por aqui. A cada saida o frio é menor e o anticiclone é mais central. Ainda tinha alguma esperanca para amanha e domingo mas ja se foi toda. Incrivel como as coisas mudaram desde o inicio da semana. Este Janeiro é mesmo para esquecer na Europa. Um dos piores em termos de neve e frio.


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Jan 2018 às 19:59)




----------



## tone (20 Jan 2018 às 00:09)

luismeteo3 disse:


>


Isto será precipitação e não neve nos Pirineus? Poderá a boa camada de neve existente a baixo dos 2000 metros desaparecer por completo? É normal nesta altura do ano?


----------



## Orion (20 Jan 2018 às 01:04)




----------



## hurricane (20 Jan 2018 às 11:49)

O Hemisferio Norte na zona da Europa está condenado. Os invernos aqui sao uma miséria. O frio ou está nos USA ou está no zona Este da Russia. Maldito aquecimento global.


----------



## hurricane (20 Jan 2018 às 17:59)

Bem hoje durante um tempo caiu uma neve humida a 2C. Infelizmente temperatura muito alta para ser neve pura. Mas o Inverno este vai tao bem que para a semana se esperam quase records de temperatura maxima.


----------



## Pek (21 Jan 2018 às 17:56)

Espectacular registro:

Viento del oeste en Valencia es equivalente a lo que allí llaman "ponentada". Un foehn brutal. Temperatura de 26 ºC y humedades relativas del 30% o inferiores. Vientos superiores a los 100 km/h en algunas zonas de la Comunidad Valenciana.


----------



## hurricane (22 Jan 2018 às 09:26)

Este mes de janeiro ainda nao tive uma unica minima negativa. Incrivel. E os modelos nao trazem nada de bom! Anticiclone ali bem alocado no UK e a bloquear qualquer entrada fria na Europa.


----------



## hurricane (24 Jan 2018 às 10:13)

Na Holanda quebrou-se o record de temperatura mais alta a 24 de Janeiro. Este Inverno está a ser uma autentica miséria para quem gosta de frio em toda a Europa! Espero que Fev traga alguma coisa de jeito.


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Jan 2018 às 20:51)

*Paris Flooding Shuts Down Train Line and Tourist Attractions*

With the city on "orange alert"—the second-highest warning level for floods—Paris officials are monitoring this through at least Saturday, when the flood is expected to reach its peak. Authorities say the river could surpass the 20-foot level reached during the flood of June 2016, which would make this the worst flood since the "flood of the century" back in 1910 (when the river rose to a staggering 28 feet and covered city streets in water)

https://www.cntraveler.com/story/paris-flooding-shuts-down-train-tourist-attractions


----------



## hurricane (24 Jan 2018 às 22:08)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *Paris Flooding Shuts Down Train Line and Tourist Attractions*
> 
> With the city on "orange alert"—the second-highest warning level for floods—Paris officials are monitoring this through at least Saturday, when the flood is expected to reach its peak. Authorities say the river could surpass the 20-foot level reached during the flood of June 2016, which would make this the worst flood since the "flood of the century" back in 1910 (when the river rose to a staggering 28 feet and covered city streets in water)
> 
> https://www.cntraveler.com/story/paris-flooding-shuts-down-train-tourist-attractions


 Aqui na Belgica tem sido um Inverno bem com chuva acima do normal.


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Jan 2018 às 22:18)




----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Jan 2018 às 22:59)




----------



## Duarte Sousa (25 Jan 2018 às 08:45)




----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Jan 2018 às 16:22)




----------



## VimDePantufas (25 Jan 2018 às 16:37)

luismeteo3 disse:


>


Muito bem apanhado Luis


----------



## Pek (26 Jan 2018 às 10:31)

Espectacular el radar de Barcelona ahora mismo. Agua y nieve según lugares y altitudes:








Nieve cuajada por debajo de los 800 metros:

Por Menorca chubascos con alguna tormenta. Esperando a lo de esta tarde, noche y madrugada. Se esperan precipitaciones fuertes con tormenta. Oleaje destacado:


----------



## Pek (26 Jan 2018 às 12:12)

Fígols (provincia de Barcelona)


----------



## Pek (26 Jan 2018 às 15:07)

Masella (Gerona)


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Jan 2018 às 20:42)




----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Jan 2018 às 20:45)




----------



## Pek (27 Jan 2018 às 13:28)

Duruelo (Soria) hoy. En un futuro agua para el Douro/Duero:

*Agustín Sandoval*‏@meteoduruelo 2 hHace 2 horas
Snowy, windy and cold morning. Sierra de Urbión, Northern Spain #España. Pinus sylvestris and snow. Have a nice Saturday! @StormHour @EarthandClouds #ThePhotoHour @SnowHour @KarlinSatu












Segovia ayer

Interior de Castellón (Comunidad Valenciana)


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (27 Jan 2018 às 14:10)

Tenho de ir a Segóvia... Desde a série "Isabel" que fiquei com o bichinho de lá ir... Com neve parece uma cidade de conto de fadas... Sigo o Adrian, ele faz um trabalho fantástico.


----------



## Pek (27 Jan 2018 às 15:27)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Tenho de ir a Segóvia... Desde a série "Isabel" que fiquei com o bichinho de lá ir... Com neve parece uma cidade de conto de fadas... Sigo o Adrian, ele faz um trabalho fantástico.



Segovia es una ciudad pequeña pero muy bonita y con monumentos realmente espectaculares y de gran valor histórico y arquitectónico. Otras ciudades de Castilla y León tienen mucha fama, pero a mí me gusta particularmente Segovia (la madre de mi novia me mata si lee esto ). Si algún día vas para allá y te apetece, no dudes en preguntarme por sitios y lugares para ver. Muy cerca de la ciudad también está La Granja de San Ildefonso, que está avanzando para convertirse en Patrimonio de la Humanidad (la ciudad de Segovia ya lo es). Unas imágenes de ese sitio de este mes de enero:


Ésta es de hoy:


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Jan 2018 às 16:18)




----------



## Pek (28 Jan 2018 às 13:47)

Hasta 170 mm de precipitación acumulada en pocas horas en la Comunidad Valenciana, especialmente el norte de Alicante:

- Castell de Castells (Alicante):.................170,2 mm
- Benigembla (Alicante):........................... 168,2 mm
- Millena (Alicante):................................... 157,8 mm

Fuente: AVAMET y AEMET


Pou Clar (Valencia):





https://twitter.com/avametpred

Agua saltando por encima de la presa de Tibi (Alicante)

Algo bastante normal en este tipo de episodios en la zona:


Oleaje destacado:


----------



## Pek (28 Jan 2018 às 13:55)

Nevadas destacadas en el interior del sureste ibérico por encima de los 700-800 metros:

Yeste (Albacete)

Letur (Albacete)

Precioso gif de la baja:

Los tuiteros @objtormentas y @Storm_Malaga están en la costa de Málaga esperando al temporal:


----------



## Pek (28 Jan 2018 às 14:31)

Murcia


Ahí siguen


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Jan 2018 às 14:56)




----------



## Pek (28 Jan 2018 às 17:43)

Edito con más vídeos y daños:


----------



## Pek (29 Jan 2018 às 00:19)

Chorros del Río Mundo (Riópar, provincia de Albacete)

*Adrián*‏@Spadry
Ésta es nuestra tierra! #LosChorros #Riópar #RioMundo #Hellín #Albacete @MeteoHellin @TiempoAlbacete @tiempobrasero @chsriosegura











Santiago-Pontones (Jaén)

Cañada de la Cruz (Moratalla, Murcia)

Almería

Precipitaciones de barro en próximos días:


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Jan 2018 às 12:24)

*Subida das águas do rio Sena atingiu os 5,84 metros em Paris*





As autoridades preveem que a "normalidade" só vá ficar restabelecida dentro de "pelo menos uma semana".

A subida das águas do rio Sena atingiu os 5,84 metros durante a madrugada, ultrapassando o nível máximo previsto para a zona de Paris, mas não alcançou os 6,10 metros que se registaram em 2016 na capital francesa.

As autoridades esperam uma lenta descida das águas o que significa que vão manter-se cortadas as vias paralelas às margens do Sena assim como continuam fechadas algumas estações de caminho-de-ferro.

As cheias atingiram também as áreas de emergência dos museus do Louvre e de Orsay.
...
https://www.dn.pt/mundo/interior/su...a-atingiu-os-584-metros-em-paris-9081257.html


----------



## Pek (29 Jan 2018 às 12:44)

Ronda (Málaga)

Zona del Estrecho. Algeciras, La Línea de la Concepción y Gibraltar


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Jan 2018 às 12:47)




----------



## Pek (29 Jan 2018 às 19:22)

Hasta 132 km/h en Mijas (Málaga)

Puerto de Algeciras (Cádiz). Imágenes de dentro del puerto

La Línea de la Concepción (Cádiz)


----------



## Ayax (1 Fev 2018 às 08:43)

Madrid tiene una importante isla de calor, pero incluso así sorprende que a más de 600 metros solo haya tenido una helada en enero.


----------



## Pek (1 Fev 2018 às 11:56)

Es lo que tienen las islas de calor, en el aeropuerto de Barajas, estación principal y de referencia el área metropolitana de Madrid, 13 heladas en enero:







Cada zona es un mundo en función de su localización e influencia de la isla de calor y las inversiones. En el Barrio de Ciudad Universitaria de Madrid 10 heladas, Madrid-Getafe y Madrid-Cuatro Vientos 3, etc.

Lo mismo ocurre en otras grandes ciudades de Europa Occidental aunque nunca con tantas diferencias como en Madrid. Pongo 3 de las más importantes, todas ellas en torno a los 50 ºN:


París, 0 heladas enero






En el aeropuerto de Orly 0 también







Y en el aeropuerto de París-Roissy-Charles de Gaulle también 0







Londres, 0 heladas en enero






En el aeropuerto de Heathrow 3







Bruselas-Uccle 0 heladas







Bruselas-Aeropuerto, 2 heladas






El clima urbano es todo un mundo y si existe algo de relieve, como en Madrid, más aún.


----------



## Pek (1 Fev 2018 às 12:03)

Para finalizar el mes en lo que respecta a las temperaturas:


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Fev 2018 às 12:07)




----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Fev 2018 às 12:08)




----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Fev 2018 às 12:11)




----------



## Pek (1 Fev 2018 às 12:21)

Y para mi estación en este mes de enero:

- Anomalía de la temperatura media:.................................................. +1,6 ºC
- Anomalía de las máximas:.................................................................. +2,1 ºC
- Anomalía de las mínimas:................................................................... +1,1 ºC
- Porcentaje de precipitación acumulada respecto a la normal:....... 157%
- Días de precipitación >= 0,1 mm:.......................................................... 12
- Días de nieve:............................................................................................ 0
- Porcentaje de días de precipitación respecto a lo normal:............... 113%
- Días de tormenta:..................................................................................... 5
- Días de niebla:........................................................................................... 4
- Horas de sol:............................................................................................ 176
- Porcentaje de horas de sol respecto a lo normal:.............................. 122%

Resumen: Mes cálido y soleado pero con chubascos relativamente habituales de corta duración y, ocasionalmente, gran intensidad.


----------



## Pek (1 Fev 2018 às 12:30)

luismeteo3 disse:


>



Por mi zona la pillamos de lleno 


Ya ha empezado por el Cantábrico. Webcam del norte de Burgos:


----------



## Pek (1 Fev 2018 às 13:20)

La precipitación en el estado francés en los dos últimos meses es la más elevada registrada desde 1959. Porcentaje con respecto a la normal:


----------



## hurricane (1 Fev 2018 às 14:17)

Finalmente muito frio previsto para aqui, apesar de ser uma entrada seca.


----------



## F_R (1 Fev 2018 às 18:53)

ta aqui explicado o meu mês de Janeiro, como moro uns quilómetros  fora da cidade, sempre foi um pouco mais frio e ainda tive geada, mesmo que a temperatura não tenha chegado a 0°C na sexta e no sábado, tava 2°C e 1°C, li num jornal que desde 94 acho que Nantes não terminava um mês de Janeiro sem geada


agora para os próximos dias parece que vai arrefecer mas dificilmente teremos neve, ainda da qualquer coisa la para terça ou quarta mas é esperar e ver tudo a desaparecer das previsões


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Fev 2018 às 20:50)




----------



## Pek (1 Fev 2018 às 22:29)

Ciudad de Vitoria (530 m, provincia de Álava)


----------



## Pek (1 Fev 2018 às 22:46)

Ciudad de León


----------



## Ayax (2 Fev 2018 às 08:35)

Ahondando en el tema de lo cálida que es la ciudad de Madrid, para su elevada altitud de más de 600 metros, además de tener solo una helada en enero , el pasado mes de diciembre también tuvo una única helada. Sorprende porque además de la gran altitud, estamos hablando de una ciudad muy alejada de la costa y con los cielos frecuentemente sin nubes.






Sorprende que una ciudad como Londres, en su estación meteorológica de St. James Park, muy afectada por la isla de calor, por estar en el mismo centro de la gran metrópolis, al nivel del mar y cerca de la costa tuviese más heladas.






En las máximas sí se nota la latitud más al norte de Londres, ya que habitualmente son bastante más bajas que en Madrid.


----------



## hurricane (2 Fev 2018 às 09:14)

Por aqui é incrivel a quantidade de dias com chuva a temperatura de 3C. É uma frustracao. Mas pelo menos vem lá uma semana bem gélida com algum esporádico floco de neve.


----------



## hurricane (2 Fev 2018 às 09:16)

Por aqui é incrivel a quantidade de dias com chuva a temperatura de 3C. É uma frustracao. Mas pelo menos vem le uma semana bem gélida com algum esporádico floco de neve.


----------



## Pek (2 Fev 2018 às 10:36)

Obvious troll is obvious.

Con poca isla de calor, Aeropuerto de Madrid-Barajas, 17 heladas en diciembre de 2017:






Con poca isla de calor, Aeropuerto de Londres-Heathrow, 8 heladas en diciembre de 2017:





Y eso 1.300 km más al sur. Dicho lo cual no volveré a responder sobre este tema u otros del estilo, mejor ignorar al troll.

Y ahora pasemos a lo realmente importante:

Maraña (León)





Felechosa (600 metros, Asturias)





Alicante


----------



## Pek (2 Fev 2018 às 11:10)

Condiciones actuales por casa (60 m) en una de las viejas estaciones Auriol que no usaba desde hace tiempo y que recuperé ayer:






Nieve en zonas de Mallorca:


----------



## Ayax (2 Fev 2018 às 12:08)

La estación de Barajas mide la temperatura en el aeropuerto, situado en las afueras de la ciudad y a muchos kilómetros de su centro. No tiene nada que ver con la estación de Madrid ciudad.


----------



## Pek (2 Fev 2018 às 12:13)

Provincia de Palencia

Provincia de Burgos a 600 metros:

Alicante:


----------



## Ayax (2 Fev 2018 às 12:20)

De la dificultad de conseguir máximas negativas en el interior de España es un ejemplo Ávila, que pese a sus más de 1100 metros, rara vez (si bien no es imposible) consigue una máxima inferior a 0ºC. No obstante, ha sido un enero espectacular en Ávila, con una nevada histórica de 40 cm que gracias a ese gran espesor y la ausencia de lluvia en los siguientes días consiguió aguantar sobre el suelo unos 10 días, algo que no ocurría desde hacía décadas.


----------



## Ayax (2 Fev 2018 às 12:26)

Mapa de superficie nevada en Galicia, ayer a la noche.


----------



## Pek (2 Fev 2018 às 12:35)

Situación actual en la Sierra del Guadarrama (Sistema Central. Madrid-Segovia). Precipitación engelante:



*kaikuland*‏@kaikuland 24 minHace 24 minutos
No era un día para muchas cosas por la Sierra de Guadarrama. Mucha precaución y evitar actividades en zonas expuestas, así como recordar llevar material invernal y ropa adecuada para bajas temperaturas. Hoy lluvia engelante. @112cmadrid @emecyl112 @Zubiaurre_TVE


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Fev 2018 às 13:21)




----------



## Pek (2 Fev 2018 às 17:29)

Reinosa (Cantabria)

San Isidro (León-Asturias)


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Fev 2018 às 20:23)




----------



## Pek (2 Fev 2018 às 20:26)

Imágenes de Velilla del Río Carrión (1) y Cardaño de Arriba (2 y 3). Provincia de Palencia:

*MeteoRunner*‏@J_AMeteo 2 hHace 2 horas
Rondando el medio metro en mi pueblo, en pueblos palentinos + al norte y a + altitud,entre 75-85 cm como en Cardaño de Arriba.1a foto mi pueblo,siguientes2 fotos: Cardaño de Arriba.Última: Vacas buscando alimento @ENGINEER__28 @MeteoBedunia @meteomostoles Véase diferencia espesor


----------



## Pek (3 Fev 2018 às 11:25)

Algunas imágenes y vídeos más del norte ibérico:

Hoy en Maraña y Posada de Valdeón (León)










Maraña ahora mismo:

Maraña ayer:

Portilla de la Reina (León) ayer por la mañana

San Isidro (León) ayer


----------



## hurricane (3 Fev 2018 às 11:46)

Este ano quem ganhou a neve toda foi Espanha! É isto


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Fev 2018 às 18:53)

O Cebreiro - LUGO
2/02/2018


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Fev 2018 às 19:02)




----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Fev 2018 às 19:16)




----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Fev 2018 às 20:05)




----------



## Pek (3 Fev 2018 às 20:13)

Más imágenes de la provincia de León:

Maraña 





Facebook Marañones por el mundo

La Majúa de Babia




Foto: Geles Álvarez

Crémenes












Fotos: CTR El Sabinar

Olleros de Sabero




Foto: Cristina Serrano

Boca de Huérgano




Foto: Casa Rural Aldarón

Fuente de las imágenes: http://digitaldeleon.com/

Ciudad de Pamplona (Navarra) ayer, durante el partido de la Segunda División Española Osasuna-Rayo Vallecano. Estadio El Sadar (420 m)

Interior de Alicante ayer:

Acceso a la localidad de Piedrasluengas (Palencia). Problemas con aludes.

*MeteoRunner*‏@J_AMeteo 7 hHace 7 horas
Peñas de la Hoza escasos 2 km del pueblo de Piedrasluengas (Palencia). Comentan vecinos de la localidad que tienen entre 90 cm y 1 metro de nieve,la foto es de Aitor González y está sacada a 1200 msnm @llobiols @tiempobrasero @agomezmeteo @ElTiempoes @tiempo_rtvcyl @ElTiempo_tve






Y fuera de la nieve, decir que hoy hemos tenido otro día más de tormentas por Menorca y llevamos ya 8 en lo que va de año 2018. Llevo recogidos en el pluvio 44,4 mm de precipitación en el episodio. Imágenes de hoy con rayos descargando sobre el ferry en Ciutadella:


----------



## Pek (4 Fev 2018 às 00:35)

Parece ser que esta mañana ha nevado con copos y ha cuajado a nivel del mar en la zona suroccidental de Menorca. En un principio consideré que todo lo caído sería granizo o nieve granulada, pero parece ser que también hubo copos y llegó a cuajar. La temperatura en la zona rondaba los 3 °C en el momento de la precipitación, puede que inferior en caso de desplome:

https://menorca.info/menorca/local/2018/622151/lluvia-nieve-isla.html

En la noticia se adjuntan imágenes y alguna de ellas deja claro la existencia de copos de nieve cuajados a nivel del mar (zona de Cala en Bosch) que habrían acompañado a la nieve granulada:










Esta sería el segundo episodio de nevadas con copos cuajadas a nivel del mar de este invierno en Menorca. En el primero (en diciembre) en realidad hubo nevadas dos días en algunas zonas de la isla, pero dentro del mismo episodio. 

Por mi zona (área oriental) no vi copos ni siquiera nieve granulada (al menos desde que amanecí ). Esta vez quedó restringido al área suroccidental.


----------



## Pek (4 Fev 2018 às 01:19)

Extrañísimo lenticular hoy en Hoyo de Manzanares (Madrid)


----------



## AnDré (4 Fev 2018 às 11:51)

Água-neve agora em Madrid.

https://m.skylinewebcams.com/en/webcam/espana/comunidad-de-madrid/madrid/puerta-del-sol?play


----------



## jorgeanimal (4 Fev 2018 às 12:17)

AnDré disse:


> Água-neve agora em Madrid.
> 
> https://m.skylinewebcams.com/en/webcam/espana/comunidad-de-madrid/madrid/puerta-del-sol?play


Vê-se bem no jogo getafe vs leganes


----------



## hurricane (4 Fev 2018 às 13:17)

Por aqui muito frio com alguns aguaceiros fracos de neve (sem acumular). É pena esta mudanca de padrao ser frio seco, senao teria um bom acumulado de neve.


----------



## PapoilaVerde (4 Fev 2018 às 14:12)

Vi numa página de Facebook que esteve ou está a nevar em Madrid e água neve em Málaga.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Fev 2018 às 14:20)

PapoilaVerde disse:


> Vi numa página de Facebook que esteve ou está a nevar em Madrid e água neve em Málaga.



A respeito a Madrid, tens aqui 2 webcam na cidade em directo.
Vai de facto nevando.
https://www.skylinewebcams.com/en/webcam/espana/comunidad-de-madrid/madrid/plaza-de-espana.html

https://www.skylinewebcams.com/en/webcam/espana/comunidad-de-madrid/madrid/puerta-del-sol.html


----------



## F_R (4 Fev 2018 às 15:19)

isto esta a compor-se para terça e quarta aqui para a zona de Nantes, vamos la ver se vai dar nalguma coisa


----------



## MSantos (4 Fev 2018 às 15:40)

jonas_87 disse:


> A respeito a Madrid, tens aqui 2 webcam na cidade em directo.
> Vai de facto nevando.
> https://www.skylinewebcams.com/en/webcam/espana/comunidad-de-madrid/madrid/plaza-de-espana.html
> 
> https://www.skylinewebcams.com/en/webcam/espana/comunidad-de-madrid/madrid/puerta-del-sol.html



Ainda se mantém, vão caindo uns flocos por vezes!


----------



## Pek (4 Fev 2018 às 17:37)




----------



## Pek (4 Fev 2018 às 17:42)

Madrid

Un clásico de Ávila, la gente tirándose con los trineos por las laderas de la muralla:


----------



## Pek (4 Fev 2018 às 17:44)

En el sur de Andalucía también:

Copos a 150 m de altitud en Huelva:

Nevada cerca de Ronda (Málaga)


----------



## VimDePantufas (4 Fev 2018 às 17:59)

Pek disse:


> En el sur de Andalucía también:
> 
> Copos a 150 m de altitud en Huelva:
> 
> Nevada cerca de Ronda (Málaga)



Perdón @Pek, mas nu sul da Andaluzia não é água neve mas sim granizo, escuta-se bater nos vidros e a neve não faz barulho algum.
Esse granizo acontece-me algumas vezes, ainda esta noite várias vezes, estou a aprox. 350msm e neve é outra coisa


----------



## Pek (4 Fev 2018 às 18:11)

Y alguna de la mitad norte:

Roncesvalles (Navarra)

Entorno de Piedrasluengas (Palencia). Observad el corte de nieve en la zona del río y en las copas y troncos de los árboles









Autor: Agus Cabeza. https://twitter.com/Desdelsardinero

Pola de Laviana, (290 m, Asturias)

Duruelo de la Sierra (Soria)
- Paseo por el bosque:

*Agustín Sandoval*‏@meteoduruelo 2 hHace 2 horas
Snowy, cold, and windy Sunday. Sierra de Urbión, Northern Spain. Cold wave in Spain, #España. Snow and Pinus sylvestris, this morning. Have a nice day! @StormHour @EarthandClouds @SnowHour #ThePhotoHour @KarlinSatu











Y escalada en hielo junto a la Laguna Negra (Soria) completamente congelada (algo completamente habitual):

Agustín Sandoval retwitteó


*Urbionycebollera*‏@urbioncebollera 2 hHace 2 horas
Miembros del Grupo de Montaña Banzaii Antártica realizando esta mañana prácticas de escalada sobre hielo en la zona del Portillón de la Laguna Negra. @meteoduruelo @DesafioUrbion @OrtegahOrtega @lariojaMeteo @SMBurgaleses @dosmilescyl
















Carreteras peligrosas en bastantes zonas ibéricas ahora mismo. Ejemplo de una de Soria:

*Agustín Sandoval*‏@meteoduruelo 5 minHace 5 minutos
Nevusquea y nieve ya helada. Atención a las carreteras de Soria. Tanto al este como al sur, nieva con más intensidad. Agreda y altos de Radona hacia Medinaceli, hace una hora.


----------



## hurricane (4 Fev 2018 às 18:13)

VimDePantufas disse:


> Perdón @Pek, mas nu sul da Andaluzia não é água neve mas sim granizo, escuta-se bater nos vidros e a neve não faz barulho algum.
> Esse granizo acontece-me algumas vezes, ainda esta noite várias vezes, estou a aprox. 350msm e neve é outra coisa



Nem mais. Alias a temperatura em Malaga nunca desceu abaixo 8C. É impossivel nevar ou cair agua-neve com essa temperatura.


----------



## rozzo (4 Fev 2018 às 18:30)

VimDePantufas disse:


> Perdón @Pek, mas nu sul da Andaluzia não é água neve mas sim granizo, escuta-se bater nos vidros e a neve não faz barulho algum.
> Esse granizo acontece-me algumas vezes, ainda esta noite várias vezes, estou a aprox. 350msm e neve é outra coisa



Desculpa lá mas nesse vídeo o que está a cair nos vidros não é claramente granizo.
Granizo não faz aquele padrão de "papa" nos vidros!

Também ninguém está a dizer que é neve "pura". Obviamente são restos de neve já muito derretida.

É claramente aquela "mistela" típica de estar um pouco abaixo da cota de neve, portanto neve já parcialmente fundida, chame-se _sleet_, "água-neve", ou outro nome, visto estas nomenclaturas não serem fáceis. Mas granizo não é de certeza.

E não é por fazer esse ruído que é granizo. Faz barulho porque é essencialmente água e gelo fundido a bater com força nos vidros de um carro em andamento, tal como as simples gotas de água da chuva fazem...


----------



## Pek (4 Fev 2018 às 18:35)

VimDePantufas disse:


> Perdón @Pek, mas nu sul da Andaluzia não é água neve mas sim granizo, escuta-se bater nos vidros e a neve não faz barulho algum.
> Esse granizo acontece-me algumas vezes, ainda esta noite várias vezes, estou a aprox. 350msm e neve é outra coisa



Hola!

Sí, sé que a que te refieres, pero lo que se ve en el cristal efectivamente son copos, no granizo. El ruido es de las gotas de lluvia mezcladas, era un chubasco fuerte. Se ve perfectamente que son copos húmedos fruto de algún desplome local por debajo de la cota de nieve zonal que se deshacen inmediatamente porque la temperatura es insuficiente, el granizo o la nieve granulada no se deshacen tan rápidamente. En el vídeo lo dicen claramente ellos mismos, que antes había caído bolitas (nieve granulada o granizo) y que lo de ahora (lo que vemos en el vídeo) era otra cosa, copos. Los desplomes fruto de chubascos fuertes tienen estas cosas, pueden arrastrar precipitación en distinto formato: nieve granulada, lluvia e incluso copos, durante escaso espacio de tiempo y muy localmente. En Menorca pasa también. Ayer sin ir más lejos



hurricane disse:


> Nem mais. Alias a temperatura em Malaga nunca desceu abaixo 8C. É impossivel nevar ou cair agua-neve com essa temperatura.



Un par de matices:

- No es imposible que nieve a 8 ºC. Yo lo he visto. Incluso hay registradas nevadas a 10 ºC. Otra cosa es que cuaje. Igual que puede llover con temperatura negativa. Si quieres más información:
https://foro.tiempo.com/zhasta-que-temperatura-puede-llegar-a-nevar-t34962.12.html

- En todo caso da igual, porque ninguno de los dos vídeos es de la ciudad de Málaga, uno, el de la nevada consistente es de la provincia de Málaga (a 700 m, entre Ronda y Cuevas del Becerro). Y el otro. el de los copos aislados en un contexto de aguanieve, es de Huelva, probablemente en un chubasco muy local con desplome.


----------



## Pek (4 Fev 2018 às 18:36)

rozzo disse:


> Desculpa lá mas nesse vídeo o que está a cair nos vidros não é claramente granizo.
> Granizo não faz aquele padrão de "papa" nos vidros!
> 
> Também ninguém está a dizer que é neve "pura". Obviamente são restos de neve já muito derretida.
> ...



Exactamente


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Fev 2018 às 18:53)




----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Fev 2018 às 18:58)




----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Fev 2018 às 19:01)




----------



## F_R (4 Fev 2018 às 19:51)

entre 7 a 10 cm previstos para aqui, vamos la ver o que isto vai dar


----------



## Pek (5 Fev 2018 às 01:21)

Problemas circulatorios destacados en Cataluña por la nieve. Cortes en carreteras que dan acceso al túnel del Cadí, entre las provincias de Barcelona y Gerona:


Nevadas copiosas en la zona. Gósol (Lérida):


----------



## Pek (5 Fev 2018 às 01:35)

Para que os hagáis una idea, éste es el lugar de los cortes, el túnel del Cadí. Imágenes del 26 de enero:






https://twitter.com/rosatalamas

Está habiendo bastante polémica con esto. Parece ser que había gente con el vehículo mal equipado para la nieve (neumáticos de invierno, cadenas...) en un lugar donde la nieve es completamente habitual.

Más información:
http://www.elperiodico.com/es/sociedad/20180204/tunel-del-cadi-6601138


----------



## Pek (5 Fev 2018 às 01:39)

Un par de vídeos más de Andalucía:

Nieve en Granada:

Y en Alcalá la Real (Jaén):


----------



## Ayax (5 Fev 2018 às 08:51)

Estamos en una semana que terminará siendo una de las más frías del invierno, si no la más fría. Prueba de ello son las temperaturas máximas que están siendo muy bajas. Datos oficiales de ayer: Ávila 2.7ºC, Segovia 2.8ºC, Burgos 3,9ºC, Soria 1,5ºC, León 5,5ºC, Lugo 4,5ºC, Vitoria 5,8ºC, etc.. En los próximos días pueden ser más bajas.


----------



## Ayax (5 Fev 2018 às 08:56)

Estamos en una semana que terminará siendo una de las más frías del invierno, si no la más fría. Prueba de ello son las temperaturas máximas que están siendo muy bajas. Datos oficiales de ayer: Ávila 2.7ºC, Segovia 2.8ºC, Burgos 3,9ºC, Soria 1,5ºC, León 5,5ºC, Lugo 4,5ºC, Vitoria 5,8ºC, etc.. En los próximos días pueden ser más bajas.


----------



## Ayax (5 Fev 2018 às 08:57)

Ayer se vieron copos de nieve en el aeropuerto de Madrid, e incluso en los barrios periféricos, si bien no llego a asentar sobre el suelo. No obstante en el centro de Madrid la precipitación fue toda en forma de lluvia.


----------



## Ayax (5 Fev 2018 às 09:14)

Espectacular amanecer en algunas ciudades de Castilla y León esta mañana. Segovia está bellisima con nieve. También bonitas, León y Burgos, pero ya sin nieve (en las próximas horas podría volver a nevar).

Segovia




León




Burgos


----------



## Pek (5 Fev 2018 às 09:45)

Polaciones (Cantabria) ayer


*Casa Altas Crestas*‏@AltasCrestas 18 hHace 18 horas
La mirada del invierno del purriegu y del lebaniegu, bajo 70cm de nieve. Valle de Polaciones. Cantabria. @eltomavistas













Albarracín (Teruel), uno de las localidades más bonitas de España, ahora mismo:

AEMET retwitteó


*Jaime Lahoz*‏@el_Drakis 57 minHace 57 minutos
Bonita estampa hoy la de #Abarracin con la #NEVADA







Muchos problemas por los grandes acumulados de Cataluña:

- Sant Julià de Cerdanyola (Barcelona), casi 50 cm de nieve:

Tomàs Molina retwitteó


*Marc Elias*‏@marcelias79 1 hhace 1 hora
A Sant Julià de Cerdanyola a les 9:35 continua nevant molt i acumulats 47’5cm @Monica_Usart @TomasMolinaB @nestor_meteo @AlfredRPico @324_comarques @AEMET_Cat @gemmapuigf @MeteoMauri











Bellver de Cerdaña (Lérida)

Y tremendo lo de la Cantábrica. Imágenes de la zona de Somiedo (Asturias). Comparación entre ayer y hoy:

AEMET retwitteó


*Marité Lana Díaz*‏@MrtLanaDiaz 1 hHace 1 hora
Comparativa #nieve ayer y hoy en #ValleDeLago #Somiedo, considerable aumento! @TurismoAsturias @eltiempotpa @AEMET_Asturias @Adrilastra


----------



## Pek (5 Fev 2018 às 09:54)

Nevada intensa ahora mismo en Madrid


----------



## Pek (5 Fev 2018 às 10:37)

Sede central de AEMET


----------



## Pek (5 Fev 2018 às 11:37)

Un amigo me pasa por Whatsapp esta foto que acaba de hacer en el barrio de Montecarmelo (ciudad de Madrid)






Teatro Real:

Por Baleares en cambio tenemos un día nuboso pero templado y agradable, 14,1 ºC ahora mismo en mi estación. En zonas altas de Mallorca llegó a acumularse una nevada bastante destacable en estos días:

Meteo Menorca retwitteó


*balearsmeteo*‏@Meteodemallorca 17 hHace 17 horas
fotos d'ahir al Massanella i Penyal (Jose Luis Forteza)






Me imagino que ahora habrá bastante menos por el aire cálido de las últimas horas


----------



## criz0r (5 Fev 2018 às 12:18)

Cenários espectaculares na vizinha Espanha. Excelente registo @Pek 
Oxalá também sobrasse um pouco aqui para o nosso Portugal, felizmente que parte desse manto branco também nos irá beneficiar.


----------



## JCARL (5 Fev 2018 às 12:23)

E ao vivo a nevar:

https://www.skylinewebcams.com/en/webcam/espana/comunidad-de-madrid/madrid/puerta-del-sol.html


----------



## Pek (5 Fev 2018 às 14:15)

*Empiezan a despegar los 85 aviones que esperaban a salir de Barajas, paralizada por la nieve*
5 FEB. 2018 13:48




Imagen desde una ventanilla de un avión que espera despegue en Barajas. BRUNO TOLEDANO

*MADRID
Coches bloqueados en la M-40 y en el norte de Madrid por la intensa nevada*
5 FEB. 2018 13:03




Prohibida la circulación de camiones en la M-40 por la nieve y coches bloqueados en el norte de Madrid

Más de 300 carreteras y puertos afectados por la nieve; la AP6, cortada al tráfico
La nieve también está afectando al aeropuerto de Barajas, donde se han tenido que cerrar dos pistas
Suspendidas las clases en la Autónoma y en la Universidad Rey Juan Carlos


*TEMPORAL*
*Casi 400 carreteras afectadas por el temporal de nieve*
5 FEB. 2018 14:41




La AP6 y otras 52 carreteras cortadas al tráfico por la nieve y el hielo

ÁLBUM: Vea las fotos de la nevada

Fuertes retenciones en Madrid por el temporal

Jardines del Palacio Real (Madrid)

Otras zonas de la Comunidad de Madrid:


----------



## Orion (5 Fev 2018 às 14:18)

https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topic...o-ate-3-dias-fevereiro-2018.9677/#post-652778






---






---


----------



## Pek (5 Fev 2018 às 14:33)

Ávila






Segovia

Cangas del Narcea (377 m, Asturias)


----------



## Pek (5 Fev 2018 às 14:39)

Maraña (León) 





¿Carretera? de Panderruedas

Puerto de Tarna ayer, ahora habrá bastante más

Y sigue...


----------



## Ayax (5 Fev 2018 às 14:55)

Espectacular nevada esta mañana en Madrid. Los telediarios de televisión han empezado sus noticias con las imagenes de la capital española nevada. No es para menos, porque no habia acumulación de nieve sobre el suelo de Madrid desde hacia 5 años (2013).

Ahora ya se ha derretido, como suele suceder en Madrid. Webcam del palacio Real.


----------



## Pek (5 Fev 2018 às 15:05)

Sotres (Asturias)


Quitando la nieve de los tejados

Fuentes de Invierno

Un vídeo de la ciudad de Segovia


----------



## Ayax (5 Fev 2018 às 17:02)

Hoy más frío. Ávila -0.2°C, Segovia 0,3°C, Soria 2°C, Burgos 1,8°C, León 4°C.


----------



## Pek (5 Fev 2018 às 17:35)

Curioso el efecto de los calefactores del césped:

Y otro curioso:


Viajamos a Cataluña. Tremenda la nevada por allí:

Planoles (Gerona)

Edito: Ni los tractores pueden por allí:

Saldes (Barcelona)

*Mossos*‏Cuenta verificada@mossos 6 hHace 6 horas
Treballem en l’assistència a un grup de 43 menors i una desena de monitors aïllats per la neu en una casa de colònies a Saldes (Berguedà)







Mossos retwitteó


*EmergènciesCatalunya*‏Cuenta verificada@emergenciescat 43 minHace 43 minutos
Els nens i els adults que viatjaven en un bus i que han pernoctat a la casa de colònies de Saldes hi dormiran avui també. Tenen llum, abric i menjar i efectius @CreuRojaCAT es quedaran amb ells tota la nit. Mentrestant Carreteres @territoricat farà neteja de via. #ProteccioCivil







*43 menores atrapados por la nieve en una casa de colonias de Saldes
*


----------



## Pek (5 Fev 2018 às 21:13)

El catálogo de imágenes es simplemente inacabable:

Villarín (840 m. Asturias)

Estación de Navafría (Madrid)

La Cueta (León)


Fuente Dé (Cantabria) esta mañana. Los que vayáis asiduamente a los Picos de Europa lo conoceréis bien, es la zona del valle en que está la base de teleférico



*SpainStormPrediction*‏@SpainStormPred 3 hHace 3 horas
Tremendas fotos de @davizuco2001 desde Fuente De esta mañana












Y nuestra querida Maraña (León)



















Se supone que hay un coche aquí 








Facebook Marañones por el mundo


----------



## Ayax (5 Fev 2018 às 21:13)

Frío muy destacado hoy en Madrid. La temperatura máxima de hoy en el aeropuerto ha sido 3,3°C. Lo que lo convierte en el segundo día más frío de la actual década 2010-2018 durante el mes de febrero. Solo hubo otro día más frío: el 15 de febrero de 2010, con una temperatura máxima de 3,1°C.


----------



## hurricane (5 Fev 2018 às 21:40)

A nevar bem em Paris. Mas será que só em Bruxelas é que decide nao nevar?


----------



## Orion (5 Fev 2018 às 21:45)

Bastante agradável


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Fev 2018 às 22:12)




----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Fev 2018 às 22:30)

Neve em Moscovo, ou seja, carradas de neve 

https://ionline.sapo.pt/599432


----------



## Pek (6 Fev 2018 às 00:04)

Resumo da situação hoje:
- 70 voos cancelados em Madrid-Barajas.
- Cortes na circulação ferroviária em Asturias e Catalunha.
- Mais de 2.600 km de estradas afetadas pela neve e o gelo, quase 800 km intransitávels, mais de 1.800 km com uso obrigatório de pneus de neve o correntes. e 1.600 km com circulação condicionada.
- 50.000 estudantes com aulas suspensas.
- Pessoas presas, aldeias isoladas, resgates...
- 7000 casas sem eletricidade

http://www.elmundo.es/espana/2018/02/05/5a780a1146163fe40d8b45a7.html
https://www.20minutos.es/noticia/3252908/0/carreteras-afectadas-temporal-nieve/

Edito: Estrada M-607, muito perto da cidade de Madrid


----------



## Pek (6 Fev 2018 às 12:41)

Segovia:

Ávila

Estação de Navafría (Madrid)


*Navafriaesqui*‏@navafriaesqui 4 hHace 4 horas
DESPIERTA NAVAFRÍA!! Buenos y laboriosos días, Hoy, Martes 6 de Febrero de 2018, Viento suave, temperatura -7.9ºC, acumulados entre 70-80 cm, de nieve nueva. Continuamos con el preparado de pistas, seguiremos informando de cualquier cambio.





















Província de Castellón (Comunidade Valenciana)

La Molina (província de Gerona)


----------



## hurricane (6 Fev 2018 às 15:35)

O que neva  ha horas em Paris! As webcams estao uma beleza!


----------



## Ayax (6 Fev 2018 às 19:18)

Hoy el día ha sido todavía un poco más frío. Las maximas de -0.7°C en Ávila, 0.1°C Segovia, 2°C Soria, 2.3°C Burgos.... 7.4°C Madrid.


----------



## Pek (6 Fev 2018 às 20:22)

Queda de neve notável em Moscú


----------



## Pek (6 Fev 2018 às 20:29)

Evento espetacular de chuva congelada em Saratov


----------



## Pek (6 Fev 2018 às 20:38)

Castellón (Comunidade Valenciana) hoje:


----------



## Pek (6 Fev 2018 às 20:44)

Vitoria (Álava), agora mesmo

Saldes (Barcelona)


----------



## Pek (6 Fev 2018 às 20:54)

Sotres (Asturias) 










https://twitter.com/escabrales

Busdongo (León)

Refugio de Castro Valnera (Burgos)


----------



## Ayax (6 Fev 2018 às 21:10)

El cielo despejado hoy en el interior de España ha permitido esta espectacular imagen de satélite mostrando la superficie nevada en color rojo, aproximadamente de 900/1000 metros para arriba en el Sistema Central y cercanias.


----------



## Pek (6 Fev 2018 às 22:57)

Imagens espetaculares da linha ferroviária Leon-Asturias na estação de Busdongo (León)


























Autor: EFE/Damián Arier. Fonte: http://www.elcomercio.es


----------



## Pek (6 Fev 2018 às 23:02)

Neve nas cidades de Vitoria e París.


París, 716 km de engarrafamentos de tráfego.


----------



## Pek (6 Fev 2018 às 23:18)

Maraña (León), colapsada pela neve, denuncia a sua grave situação pela tempestade:



MONTAÑA LEONESA - PROBLEMAS DEL TEMPORAL
*Maraña (León), colapsado por la nieve, denuncia su grave situación por el temporal*
Redacción Diario de Valderrueda | Martes, 6 de febrero de 2018, 17:28
*Maraña (León), colapsado por la nieve, denuncia su grave situación por el temporal.*
*El pueblo y municipio leonés se encuentra al borde del colapso después de seis días de un fuerte temporal que deja más de dos metros de nieve.
Las empresas de hostelería y turismo de la localidad auguran un mal fin de semana de carnaval y las perdidas se suceden debido al miedo de los visitantes ante la intensa nevada.*







La situación en la localidad y ayuntamiento leonés de Maraña, en pleno parque regional "Montaña de Riaño y Mampodre" y enclavado en la Montaña Oriental de la Provincia se vuelve insostenible tras seis días de intensas nevadas donde se han acumulado hasta el momento más de dos metros de nieve.

Los accesos al pueblo están en un estado lamentable a pesar de que las quitanieves entran hasta el pueblo pero no hacía zonas donde la acumulación es un grave problema que está sascudiendo la vida de los vecinos.

El turismo, uno de los pilares básicos de este municipio leonés, se resiente ya desde el pasado fin de semana y la situación provocada por el intenso temporal se ha convertido en un grave problema que amenaza un nuevo fin de semana ante el miedo de los visitantes por el estado de las carreteras y los accesos a los diferentes centros turísticos.

Este es el caso de las Cabañas Patagónicas y el Albergue La Parada, dos instalaciones turísticas que denuncian ante el "Diario de Valderrueda" la situación que están pasando debido al temporal, que recuerda a la "nevadona" del año 2015.





Cabañas Patagónicas

Gorka Abaitua, de las Cabañas de Maraña, afirma que la situación pasa de diversión a un problema serio que amenaza al sector turístico al llevar una semana perdiendo dinero debido al temporal.

Además según destaca, se acercan los carnavales y con ella una semana muy fuerte de trabajo e ingresos y lo que tiene el pueblo es un enterramiento literal bajo la nieve y accesos a los alojamientos bloqueados por lo que se deben tomar medidas urgentes para abrir y acondicionar servicios para no perder un puerte importante.

En conversación con el Diario de Valderrueda Gorka destaca que están cansados de solicitar a las instituciones que tomen medidas para solucionar estos problemas: 

"Lo único que hacen es dejar pasar el tiempo y esperar que el deshielo solucione sus obligaciones. Necesitamos medios mecánicos que limpien calles, acondicionen aparcamientos y puedan permitir que no sólo vengan los turistas, sino toda aquella gente de los pueblos que vuelven a sus casas a pasar el puente."

El problema según afirma Gorka se sale de lo normal y no dejan de pensar en los agricultores del Ebro cuando se desborda, de las autopistas cuando por 3 centímetros de nieve se atascan, etc... y ellos trabajan para mantener abiertos los negocios y no tienen cobertura más allá de sus puertas. 

"Los huéspedes llamando, el carnaval, y el fin de semana siguiente y los sucesivos, en la cuerda floja porque si los accesos no están abiertos y la gente anula. No podemos perder dinero. Eso sin contar que somos una familia con tres hijos, que ahora mismo no pueden ir al colegio, que tenemos que tirar con lo que hay en casa porque no podemos salir."






En el mismo sentido denuncia la situación Caro Alonso Ruperez, del Albergue "La Parada" de la misma localidad.

Un albergue que se encuentra al final del pueblo, en una zona alta y donde los accesos están intransitables por el grave temporal.

Teme, como su vecino, que la situación no mejore de cara a una de las semanas más importantes del año para el turismo, una situación que además a obligado a cancelar el curso que se iba a celebrar el pasado fin de semana de Primer Interviniente y que ha sido programado de nuevo para finales de marzo.

"Tenemos los coches pues como los ves, pero bastante peor, ya que la carretera estä sin abrir desde el sàbado, el problema es ese...No son los coches en sí, si no la inmovilidad que crea q no habran las calles."

Caro y su marido suelen crear vídeos como el grabado ayer y que está siendo una sensación en youtube, titulado "Maraña Blanca" y que podeís ver AQUÍ.Pero lejos de lo divertido que es ver nieve se destaca el problema que ello conlleva en los pueblos de la Montaña Leonesa.

"Ayer tenía que haber salido del pueblo y no fue posible, hoy tampoco, el finde pasado se tuvo que anular el curso de primer interviniente y este fin de se,ama se celebra la Raquetada de Mampodre quiada por Andres, de Guias de Picos, y también depende del temporal y de que mejore la situación actual."

Según destaca Caro Alonso, la gente tiene miedo al estado de las carreteras y les falta información detallada de como están si limpias o cerradas.





Albergue La Parada

Ellos sabes que ante estos temporales no se puede hacer nada, tan sólo limpiar o intentarlo los accesos, que en estas condiciones se vuelve una tarea imposible, pero lo que sí sabes es que es importante que las carreteras estén limpias para que la gente pueda circular con tranquilidad.

Pone como ejemplo a los medio televisivos, que dan a los reporteros coches sin las condiciones decentes para circular en estas zonas, "Además sin cadenas".

Los medios sólo dan como están las cosas en Madrid (Con 5 centímetros) o en Asturias, pero la situación está claro que es mucho más graves en zonas de la Montaña Leonesa, donde no llegan esas imágenes y esos vídeos que demuestren la realidad.





Albergue La Parada

Así es la situación en (posiblemente) el municipio donde más nieva de la Provincia de León, una complicación que deja imágenes preciosas pero que deja una dificultad a la hora de realizar las tareas diarias de vecinos, visitantes y cualquier persona que se acerque a Maraña.

Una denuncia pública para hacer ver a las administraciones que los servicios básicos deben ser igual para todos, tanto en ciudades como en pueblos y localidades pequeñas.






Fuente: Diario de Valderrueda
Fotografía: Cabañas Patagónicas - Albergue "La Parada"

Fonte: http://www.diariodevalderrueda.es/t...psado-nieve-denuncia-grave-situacion-temporal


----------



## cookie (7 Fev 2018 às 05:52)

Pek disse:


> Maraña (León), colapsada pela neve, denuncia a sua grave situação pela tempestade:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uau... Desde que comecei no snowboard sempre fui para San Isidro e pajares, já apanhei muito frio e neve, mas nada assim... Obrigada pela informação e fotografias.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Pek (7 Fev 2018 às 09:01)

cookie disse:


> Uau... Desde que comecei no snowboard sempre fui para San Isidro e pajares, já apanhei muito frio e neve, mas nada assim... Obrigada pela informação e fotografias.
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk



De nada! San Isidro ontem:


----------



## hurricane (7 Fev 2018 às 09:45)

O nevao em Paris é o maior desde 1987! E eu aqui com frio e sol! Valha-me o Sol que é coisa rara por estes lados mas preferia ter um nevao!


----------



## Pek (7 Fev 2018 às 09:54)

Paris hoje de manhã


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Fev 2018 às 14:40)




----------



## Ayax (7 Fev 2018 às 19:42)

Todavía bastante frío. Temperaturas máximas: Ávila -0,2°C, Soria 2,2°C, Burgos 3°C, León 3,7°C, Madrid 5,7°C. A partir de mañana las temperaturas diurnas empezarían a subir.





También en París ha hecho frío. La temperatura máxima hoy ha sido -0,5°C


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Fev 2018 às 20:16)




----------



## Ayax (8 Fev 2018 às 12:46)

Heladas fuertes en el interior de España. Hasta -12°C y -13°C en algunos pueblos a más de 1000 metros de altitud, como Molina de Aragón.





Pero en Francia se han alcanzado los -12°C y -13°C en localidades a muy baja altitud, casi al nivel del mar, como en Orleans.


----------



## Pek (8 Fev 2018 às 13:53)

Precipitação en forma de neve granulada em Barcelona:

Neve em copo a 60 metros, em Gerona:

-21,5 ºC de temperatura mínima na estação do Serviço Meteorológico da Catalunha de Das (1097 m, província de Gerona):

Últimos dias na rede de estações automáticas de AEMET

- Ontem:






- Hoje





- Rede Meteoclimatic:





Observatório de Navacerrada


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Fev 2018 às 19:56)

"O Secretariado do mab envia saudações nevadas da sede do UNESCOem Paris 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








️
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"


----------



## Ayax (8 Fev 2018 às 20:51)

Hoy aún ha hecho frío en Francia. Máxima negativa a solo 88 metros.





En España, Ávila es la única ciudad importante que lo ha conseguido. Hoy la máxima ha sido  0,4°C. Mañana las temperaturas subirán bastante.


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Fev 2018 às 22:53)




----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Fev 2018 às 23:01)

*WHATIIIII???

*


----------



## Pek (9 Fev 2018 às 00:02)

Mais imagens de Barcelona:

- Neve granulada na praia:

- Neve em copo nas zonas altas da cidade:


----------



## Pek (9 Fev 2018 às 00:31)

E na montanha (2000 metros)...

La Renclusa (Huesca. Pirenéus Aragoneses)

Collado Jermoso (León, Picos de Europa)

O poste é de 4,5 metros, dividido em partes de 30 cm. Por tanto, nesse ponto há 3 metros de neve.


----------



## Pek (9 Fev 2018 às 03:36)

Mais uma tormenta por Menorca inicialmente acompanhada de neve granulada. Temperatura: 4,5 ºC.

Imagens de Mallorca no pico Massanella:
 . 

Próximos días:

Precipitação mensal de fevereiro até o presente momento na minha estação: 66,8 mm


----------



## Pek (9 Fev 2018 às 10:31)

*-22,8 ºC* de temperatura mínima na estação do Serviço Meteorológico da Catalunha de Das (1097 m, província de Gerona), localizada no aeródromo da Cerdanha:



Outras temperaturas mínimas destacadas na Catalunha:







Barcelona-Tibidabo ontem


Hoje na rede de estações automáticas de AEMET







Meteoibericosureste

Meteoclimatic





Reportam neve e chuva gelada em algumas zonas


----------



## Pek (9 Fev 2018 às 10:38)

París agora mesmo. Mais neve:


----------



## Pek (9 Fev 2018 às 11:05)

Barcelona-Tibidabo ontem desde um drone. Curioso e belo:


----------



## Pek (9 Fev 2018 às 12:59)

Supercélula do passado dia 5 de fevereiro em Jerez (Cádiz)


----------



## Pek (9 Fev 2018 às 18:40)

Menorca desde El Toro (362 m) hoje:



Neve em Mallorca:

- 600 metros de altitude:

- Barragem de Cúber:

- Monnàber (500 m):

Amanhã cota de neve a 100 metros em Menorca com forte vento do norte (tramuntana)


----------



## Ayax (10 Fev 2018 às 11:03)

Increíble la ciudad de París, que sigue muy nevada a dia de hoy.






Nada que ver con la capital española. Madrid, a pesar de la elevada altitud, solo estuvo nevada un dia, y ni siquiera ese día entero, solo durante unas pocas horas. 

MADRID




PARÍS


----------



## Pek (10 Fev 2018 às 11:51)

Ilha de Mallorca hoje


----------



## Pek (10 Fev 2018 às 11:52)

Cota de neve a 250 metros em Mallorca


----------



## Pek (10 Fev 2018 às 11:58)

Nascimento do río Segura (Jaén)



*FrostSE*‏@_FrostSE 24 hHace 24 horas
Absolutamente espectacular el Nacimiento del río Segura (Santiago-Pontones #Jaén). Bajísimas temperaturas durante las últimas horas. © (@MuchaMontana)












Nascimento do río Cuervo (Cuenca)

*AEMET_Cast-La Mancha*‏@AEMET_CLaMancha 15 hHace 15 horas
#RioCuervo esta misma tarde, espectaculares imágenes que comparte con nosotros A. Valiente


----------



## Pek (10 Fev 2018 às 20:50)

Duruelo de la Sierra (Soria) hoje

Puerto de Señales (León) ontem

Jesús Calleja é um famoso montanhista e aventureiro com um programa de televisão em Espanha


Mallorca hoje:

- Neve e Mar Balear

Por aqui (Menorca) apenas neve granulada, nada de neve em copo


----------



## dlourenco (11 Fev 2018 às 15:49)

Amigos, conseguem dizer-me qual a melhor zona na galiza para ver o elemento branco amanha com bons acessos para levar a família?

Enviado do meu MI 5 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Fev 2018 às 16:59)




----------



## Pek (11 Fev 2018 às 17:51)

dlourenco disse:


> Amigos, conseguem dizer-me qual a melhor zona na galiza para ver o elemento branco amanha com bons acessos para levar a família?
> 
> Enviado do meu MI 5 através do Tapatalk



Olá! Desde Braga, provavelmente o que está mais perto de você e com melhor acesso é Manzaneda (Ourense). Haverá lugares com mais neve, mas são mais distantes. A previsão é de um dia frio com vento norte e nevadas fracas acima de 400-500 metros. Leva pneus de neve ou correntes. E disfrutem!


----------



## jotackosta (12 Fev 2018 às 08:41)

Bom nevão durante a madrugada. Elemento branco sempre presente desde o início de Dezembro aqui por Gstaad. 

Sigo com -3,3°C, vento a soprar de NO na ordem dos 5 km/h e 88% HR.

Prevê-se chuva e aumento da temperatura lá para o meio da semana.

Boa semana a todos!





Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Fev 2018 às 09:32)




----------



## Pek (12 Fev 2018 às 10:51)

Puigcerdá e seu lago (província de Gerona)

- Treinamento da equipe de hóquei no gelo da cidade:

- Patinagem


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Fev 2018 às 20:20)




----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Fev 2018 às 20:25)




----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Fev 2018 às 11:41)




----------



## Pek (13 Fev 2018 às 13:31)

Superfície nevada do espaço europeu relativamente próximo. Dia 11. É uma pena que não haja um mapa confiável e detalhado de espessura  






Evolução dia 8 - dia11 de fevereiro:





Algo assim seria bom :





Mais uma nevada em zonas altas da cidade de Barcelona ontem. Observatório de AEMET:



*Jordi Campos*‏@jordicampos 17 hHace 17 horas
Brutal!!! Com neva al Tibidabo!!! @marcosamores @SoniaPapell @Abelunimbus @manelcascante @marcosamores @TheCampos14 @Vakapiupiu @TomasMolinaB @meteocat @Pere_Almendarez @comandotibidabo






















Hoje ainda estava nevado:

Mais um -20 ºC na localidade de Das (1097 m, província de Gerona). Aeródromo da Cerdanha:

E esta é a única neve que vemos desde Menorca... A de Mallorca 

*Meteo Menorca*‏@Meteo_Menorca 11 feb.
Avui desde Son Bou podiem veure sa nevada de #Mallorca gràcies as vent de Ponent. @Meteodemallorca @MiquelSalamanca @TempsIB3 @MeteoIB3 @AEMET_Baleares @TomasMolinaB @MetIllesBalears @Monica_Usart @menorcaaldia












Ilha de Mallorca hoje, mais uma nevada, a *sétima* do mes de fevereiro 

*balearsmeteo*‏@Meteodemallorca 3 hHace 3 horas


----------



## Pek (13 Fev 2018 às 13:33)

Mallorca hoje, cota de neve 500 metros


----------



## Pek (14 Fev 2018 às 13:23)




----------



## Pek (14 Fev 2018 às 13:46)

Puerto de la Creueta (Barcelona-Gerona)

Larrabetzu (Vizcaya). Graves deslizamentos de terra:

Cascata do Nervión (Álava-Burgos)

Tarna (980 m, Asturias)


----------



## Pek (14 Fev 2018 às 13:49)

Vídeo espetacular de drone da zona do deslizamento em Larrabetzu (Vizcaya)


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Fev 2018 às 20:01)




----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Fev 2018 às 20:03)




----------



## Pek (16 Fev 2018 às 10:31)

Abrindo o passo de Ventana (1500 metros), que comunica León e Astúrias:


----------



## Pek (16 Fev 2018 às 10:56)

Islandia


----------



## Pek (16 Fev 2018 às 11:03)

Aumento súbito e anormal de temperaturas e...

Lunada (Burgos) 

Alguns vales asturianos

San Isidro (lado asturiano)





http://www.elcomercio.es/


----------



## Pek (17 Fev 2018 às 00:37)

Cascata do Nervión (limite das províncias de Álava e Burgos), de 222 metros de altura (zona superior 790 m, zona  inferior 568 m de altitude), hoje:


Nota: Estritamente não é a maior cascata de Espanha, embora seja uma das que tem um salto único sem obstáculos mais alto.


Avalancha de neve em Baqueira-Beret (província de Lérida), especificamente no setor de Argulls da estação. Como se vê no vídeo, a avalancha alcança um esquiador:


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Fev 2018 às 15:49)




----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Fev 2018 às 15:58)




----------



## hurricane (17 Fev 2018 às 16:09)

luismeteo3 disse:


>



Esta saída do GFS está realmente impressionante com temperaturas a atingir os -10C aqui em Bruxelas. Mais mais uma vez frio seco.


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Fev 2018 às 16:13)

hurricane disse:


> Esta saída do GFS está realmente impressionante com temperaturas a atingir os -10C aqui em Bruxelas. Mais mais uma vez frio seco.


Os modelos continuam ás aranhas com todas as mudanças que estamos a ver. Veremos o que vem...


----------



## hurricane (17 Fev 2018 às 16:49)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Os modelos continuam ás aranhas com todas as mudanças que estamos a ver. Veremos o que vem...



É verdade. Mas a tendencia de muito frio mantem-se!


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Fev 2018 às 17:29)




----------



## ClaudiaRM (17 Fev 2018 às 17:35)

luismeteo3 disse:


>



E Portugal, porra?


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Fev 2018 às 18:27)




----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Fev 2018 às 18:42)




----------



## Orion (19 Fev 2018 às 22:07)




----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Fev 2018 às 09:07)




----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Fev 2018 às 09:11)




----------



## hurricane (20 Fev 2018 às 11:19)

luismeteo3 disse:


>


Isso significa exatamente o que? Que o tempo está muito seco que é necessario uma temperatura muito baixa para condensacao?


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Fev 2018 às 14:37)

hurricane disse:


> Isso significa exatamente o que? Que o tempo está muito seco que é necessario uma temperatura muito baixa para condensacao?


É o ponto de orvalho... https://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ponto_de_orvalho


----------



## hurricane (20 Fev 2018 às 15:17)

luismeteo3 disse:


> É o ponto de orvalho... https://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ponto_de_orvalho


 Eu sei que é o ponto de orvalho. Queria era perceber o resultado pratico disso. Mas pelo que entendo, vai ser um desconforto termico muito frio e seco.


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Fev 2018 às 15:20)

hurricane disse:


> Eu sei que é o ponto de orvalho. Queria era perceber o resultado pratico disso. Mas pelo que entendo, vai ser um desconforto termico muito frio e seco.


Há era nesse aspecto, não tinha percebido. Sim é isso. A estrada siberiana vai ser muito fria e seca.


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Fev 2018 às 16:08)




----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Fev 2018 às 19:38)




----------



## hurricane (20 Fev 2018 às 19:42)

luismeteo3 disse:


>



Mas vai estar assim tanto frio? Só se for nos paises Nordicos. Aqui em Bruxelas esteve -15C ha 6 anos portanto.


----------



## hurricane (20 Fev 2018 às 20:05)

Temperaturas de -20 previstas em várias capitais Nordicas.


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Fev 2018 às 09:33)

hurricane disse:


> Temperaturas de -20 previstas em várias capitais Nordicas.


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Fev 2018 às 09:41)




----------



## Pek (21 Fev 2018 às 11:07)

Enquanto o episódio esperado chega, a meteorologia segue o seu curso:

Andoáin (província de Guipúzcoa)


La Renclusa (província de Huesca)



*Pablo Sánchez*‏@pablosanchez_tv 38 minhace 38 minutos
Rondando los 3 metros de espesor en La Renclusa, vertiente norte del macizo de la Maladeta. Fuente: webcam @renclusa


----------



## hurricane (21 Fev 2018 às 12:35)

E os modelos ja estao a prever neve para a proxima semana e condicoes de blizzard muito locais da Europa ocidental. Finalmente espero ter a minha primeira vaga glacial 'a maneira.


----------



## WHORTAS (21 Fev 2018 às 13:51)

Alpes assim


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Fev 2018 às 17:46)




----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Fev 2018 às 20:03)




----------



## Pek (22 Fev 2018 às 00:41)

La Renclusa (província de Huesca)

- Dia 14:












- Hoje. 3 metros de neve na estação de AEMET. Vídeo das condições e da estação meteorológica oficial:


- Depois da tempestade chega a calma:

Hoje, mais uma em Mallorca:

Vídeo timelapse da abertura de Lunada (1250 m, província de Burgos)


Zona de nascimento do Douro (Soria). Boas notícias para o rio 



*Agustín Sandoval*‏@meteoduruelo 18 feb.

Metros de nieve sepultan el Urbión soriano, con ventisqueros de 3 a 6 m. desde la cumbre al nacimiento del Duero. Fotos de compañeros del Club de Montaña Urbión de Duruelo. La cruz mide unos 3,5 m. Y llovió el miércoles y jueves, si no estaría tapada. @AEMET_Esp @AEMET_SINOBAS

















_Sea Effect_ ahora mismo en el Cantábrico:





https://twitter.com/GorkaHermoso1


----------



## Pek (22 Fev 2018 às 00:54)

Precipitação recorde na cidade de San Sebastián (província de Guipúzcoa):



E é por isso e por a neve que os saltos de água bascos estão assim. Gujuli (Álava), de mais de 100 metros de altura (0:09):


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Fev 2018 às 10:35)




----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Fev 2018 às 11:02)




----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Fev 2018 às 11:04)




----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Fev 2018 às 11:07)




----------



## Pek (22 Fev 2018 às 11:46)

Vale de Ordesa (Parque Nacional de Ordesa e Monte Perdido, Pirinéus Aragoneses, província de Huesca):


Faz uns dias:

- Acesso






- Caminho. Rio Arazas e saltos de água congelados em muitas seções:



























































































Autor: *Baldo*. Fonte e reportagem completo: Foro de Reportajes Climaynievepirineos

Tweet do autor:


Ontem:


----------



## hurricane (22 Fev 2018 às 14:16)

O que eu vejo agora é os modelos a comecar a retirar o frio mais rapidamente. E eu a pensar que isto ia durar umas 2 semanas.


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Fev 2018 às 16:26)




----------



## hurricane (22 Fev 2018 às 16:59)

luismeteo3 disse:


>


Esses twits sao um exagero! -10C nao é nada de outro mundo e ate agora nao se preve nenhuma quantidade absurda de neve no UK.


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Fev 2018 às 18:36)

hurricane disse:


> Esses twits sao um exagero! -10C nao é nada de outro mundo e ate agora nao se preve nenhuma quantidade absurda de neve no UK.


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Fev 2018 às 20:09)




----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Fev 2018 às 20:54)




----------



## hurricane (22 Fev 2018 às 21:35)

luismeteo3 disse:


>


Logo se ve! Estou expectante! Será a primeira vez que testemunho uma vaga destas glacial.


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Fev 2018 às 23:22)




----------



## WHORTAS (23 Fev 2018 às 08:51)

Turin Italy
Neva desde as 6.30h


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Fev 2018 às 09:14)

WHORTAS disse:


> Turin Italy
> Neva desde as 6.30h


----------



## hurricane (23 Fev 2018 às 09:34)

luismeteo3 disse:


>



E Belgica nada! Que sina!


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Fev 2018 às 10:55)




----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Fev 2018 às 11:40)




----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Fev 2018 às 18:24)




----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Fev 2018 às 19:25)




----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Fev 2018 às 10:42)




----------



## hurricane (24 Fev 2018 às 11:26)

Ja vejo é os modelos a retirar frio para a partir de quinta para variar!


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Fev 2018 às 15:37)




----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Fev 2018 às 18:02)




----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Fev 2018 às 18:28)




----------



## hurricane (24 Fev 2018 às 19:52)

Que saida do Europeu medonha! Frio ja quase desapareceu a partir de quinta. Estou a ver quem neve vou ver no final da semana. Que fiasco de evento. O ECM vai buscar exatamente a pior combinacao possivel!


----------



## cookie (25 Fev 2018 às 00:25)

O meu irmão vai para Paris com a família de 2 a 4 de março, mas parece que por lá não irá ser muito problemático relativamente a chuva... Cá estará pior certo?

Ou será que vão ser apanhados pela onda de frio e neve?

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## hurricane (25 Fev 2018 às 11:41)

O Instituto Meteo da Bélgica fez um apanhado sobre eventos de quebra do Vortice no passado e só para terem uma ideia do quao fiasco estes eventos se estao a tornar; no século passado este tipo de situacoes costumavam durar no mínimo 2 semanas, com episodios de neve pelo meio. Inclusivé alguns duraram o mes de fevereiro todo. Este evento vai durar uns míseros 4 dias e mesmo a neve prevista para sexta ja se foi com a subida rápida da temperatura. A única raridade deste evento é o que facto de ser já tardio apesar de ainda estarmos em Fevereiro. O aquecimento global está a destruir por completo o frio na Europa. Só fico contente por finalmente haver chuva em quantidade para Portugal.


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Fev 2018 às 14:31)

hurricane disse:


> O Instituto Meteo da Bélgica fez um apanhado sobre eventos de quebra do Vortice no passado e só para terem uma ideia do quao fiasco estes eventos se estao a tornar; no século passado este tipo de situacoes costumavam durar no mínimo 2 semanas, com episodios de neve pelo meio. Inclusivé alguns duraram o mes de fevereiro todo. Este evento vai durar uns míseros 4 dias e mesmo a neve prevista para sexta ja se foi com a subida rápida da temperatura. A única raridade deste evento é o que facto de ser já tardio apesar de ainda estarmos em Fevereiro. O aquecimento global está a destruir por completo o frio na Europa. Só fico contente por finalmente haver chuva em quantidade para Portugal.


Todos os países têm de se habituar a mudanças. Aqui é transição entre períodos mais longos de seca e inundações, aí talvez seja cada vez menos neve e mais frio seco...


----------



## hurricane (25 Fev 2018 às 15:00)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Todos os países têm de se habituar a mudanças. Aqui é transição entre períodos mais longos de seca e inundações, aí talvez seja cada vez menos neve e mais frio seco...


Sim. A quantidade de neve tem vindo a diminuir progressivamente na Belgica. É bom para pessoas que nao gostam de frio e neve e mau para mim que adoro. Mas infelizmente nao podemos fazer nada.


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Fev 2018 às 15:03)

hurricane disse:


> Sim. A quantidade de neve tem vindo a diminuir progressivamente na Belgica. É bom para pessoas que nao gostam de frio e neve e mau para mim que adoro. Mas infelizmente nao podemos fazer nada.


Não haver neve aí na Europa central ou nos países nórdicos é mau, não só pela falta de frio intenso a que as espécies autóctones precisam, mas os aquíferos ficam mal alimentados... enfim isto está tudo a mudar demasiado rápido!


----------



## VimDePantufas (25 Fev 2018 às 15:30)

A Bélgica nunca não é  um país nórdico.
Nunca foi,, não é nem será um país de neve nem de grandes nevões.
Acontece nevar na Bélgica mas o clima Belga não é propício a neve.
Quanto aos países nórdicos têm muita neve.


----------



## hurricane (25 Fev 2018 às 16:33)

VimDePantufas disse:


> A Bélgica nunca não é  um país nórdico.
> Nunca foi,, não é nem será um país de neve nem de grandes nevões.
> Acontece nevar na Bélgica mas o clima Belga não é propício a neve.
> Quanto aos países nórdicos têm muita neve.


 Sim eu sei. Mas em todo o caso, no século passado era mais frequente nevar e fazer frio de forma prolongada. A média de temperaturas em Fevereiro e Janeiro apesar de tudo continua a ser de 3/4 graus o que é bastante baixo.


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Fev 2018 às 21:57)




----------



## Danilo2012 (26 Fev 2018 às 07:13)

Eai na Europa deu uma esfriada ? aqui no Japao repentinamente a Siberiana dissipou e ja esta bem primaveril, eu notei que quando a siberiana recua por aqui na Europa ocorre o oposto consta essa afirmação ? Esta mais frio na Europa ?


----------



## hurricane (26 Fev 2018 às 08:06)

Massa de frio ja bem instalada na Europa. Por aqui -6C com sensacao térmica de -11C.


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Fev 2018 às 08:14)




----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Fev 2018 às 08:25)




----------



## hurricane (26 Fev 2018 às 08:33)

luismeteo3 disse:


>


Pela webcam nota-se a nevar bem em Londres. O sea effect bem forte. Aqui tambem está a cair uma neve em graos nalguns locais.


----------



## Orion (26 Fev 2018 às 09:51)




----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Fev 2018 às 09:53)

Orion disse:


>


Também está a nevar em Nápoles, o que é raro...


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Fev 2018 às 10:16)

*Há seis anos que não fazia tanto frio em Roma. Veja as imagens da capital italiana coberta de neve*
26 fev 2018 09:51

Um intenso nevão está esta segunda-feira a cair em Roma, Itália, e já se acumulam vários centímetros de neve, causando problemas de circulação, enquanto as escolas permanecem encerradas devido à chegada de uma vaga de frio siberiano.





... https://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artig...beriano-e-nevao-como-nao-acontecia-desde-2012


----------



## hurricane (26 Fev 2018 às 10:21)

Interessante que o instituto belga diz que a neve que está cair nalguns locais da Belgica é causada pela poluicao industrial da regiao da Alemanha.


----------



## Pek (26 Fev 2018 às 10:30)

Roma e Vaticano

Nápoles


----------



## Pek (26 Fev 2018 às 11:14)

Muitos dias depois, o camping de La Raya (Astúrias) continua assim:


Mallorca este fim de semana passado


----------



## Pek (26 Fev 2018 às 11:23)

Mais de Nápoles

- Não se esquecem do rival 

- Vídeo

- Pompeia


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Fev 2018 às 11:30)

* Army on standby as heavy snow to cripple Britain in -15C weather hell *

https://www.express.co.uk/news/weat...k-weather-forecast-army-latest-siberian-blast


----------



## hurricane (26 Fev 2018 às 13:12)

luismeteo3 disse:


> * Army on standby as heavy snow to cripple Britain in -15C weather hell *
> 
> https://www.express.co.uk/news/weat...k-weather-forecast-army-latest-siberian-blast



O sensionalismo tipico deste jornal nao é a melhor fonte de informacao.


----------



## Pek (26 Fev 2018 às 19:53)

O ar frio começa a entrar na Ibéria por o nordeste. Primeiros flocos de neve ao nível do mar na província de Gerona:

- Gerona cidade (60 metros)


----------



## Pek (26 Fev 2018 às 19:57)

Cànoves (300 m, Barcelona). Vento intenso:

Santa Pau (400 m, Gerona)


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Fev 2018 às 20:00)




----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Fev 2018 às 20:51)




----------



## Pek (27 Fev 2018 às 01:10)

Continua a queda de neve nas províncias de Barcelona e Gerona com temperatura claramente negativa:

- Olost (Barcelona).


----------



## hurricane (27 Fev 2018 às 08:18)

-7C por aqui. Deve ter sido a temperatura mais baixa que apanhei na vida até agora. Sensacao de frio realmente muito grande. Infelizmente tempo muito seco e sol. Nada de neve.


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Fev 2018 às 09:25)




----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Fev 2018 às 10:01)




----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Fev 2018 às 10:03)




----------



## Pek (27 Fev 2018 às 10:20)

luismeteo3 disse:


>



 Severe-Weather EU no seu melhor. Agora mesmo:







É um erro confiar nos mapas de cores de Meteociel sem olhar para os valores reais das temperaturas. Muitas vezes eles não combinam.

Além disso, é precisamente na zona central ibérica onde o choque de massas de ar está ocorrendo (continental fria e seca vs quente e úmida subtropical marítima). Como esse choque está a acontecer se a massa siberiana não chegou? 

Em fim...


----------



## Pek (27 Fev 2018 às 10:34)

Ainda mais claro:










Temperatura às 08Z


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Fev 2018 às 11:08)




----------



## MSantos (27 Fev 2018 às 11:26)

luismeteo3 disse:


>



Que nevão!


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Fev 2018 às 12:00)




----------



## Pek (27 Fev 2018 às 12:05)

Começa a nevar na região metropolitana de Madrid:


----------



## hurricane (27 Fev 2018 às 12:11)

luismeteo3 disse:


>


Que sonho! Quem me dera ver nevar assim aqui em Bruxelas. Se esta vaga tivesse vindo mais de Nordeste esse sea effect tinha vindo para Benelux mas assim.


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Fev 2018 às 12:11)




----------



## Pek (27 Fev 2018 às 13:38)

Começa a nevar em Barcelona


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Fev 2018 às 15:10)




----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Fev 2018 às 17:22)




----------



## Pek (27 Fev 2018 às 18:21)

Nevando na minha casa. Condições atuais:


----------



## Pek (27 Fev 2018 às 18:54)

Agora parou, algumas gotas e flocos soltos. Não acumulou em momento algum. Vídeo do centro da ilha há uma hora e meia


Temperatura na minha estação de 2,3 ºC


----------



## hurricane (28 Fev 2018 às 08:15)

Aqui a temperatura chegou aos -9C esta noite. De facto uns dias bem bem frios. E hoje a máxima nao deve ir alem dos -5C. Vai ser um mes com uma boa média ao nivel de temperaturas baixas. Infelizmente muito seco e sem neve.


----------



## Pek (28 Fev 2018 às 10:42)

Acumulações de neve generalizadas ao nível do mar em muitas áreas da Espanha. Alguns exemplos de cidades:

1. San Sebastián (província de Guipúzcoa)

- Praia 

- Aeroporto


2. Bilbao (província de Vizcaya)





- Sestao (Gran Bilbao)

- Bermeo (província de Vizcaya). Início do congelamento de água do mar no porto 

Euskalmet retwitteó


*Asier Sánchez*‏@Asiersangar 3 hhace 3 horas
BERMEO CONGELADO Y BAJO LA NIEVE Imágenes preciosas que nos deja el temporal @Euskalmet @eitbNoticias @eguraldiaETB


----------



## Pek (28 Fev 2018 às 11:06)

Santander (Cantabria)

Gijón (Asturias)

Cota de neve em Cataluña. Queda de neve generalizada ao nível do mar

Barcelona

Previsão para as próximas horas






No interior pior, neve em cidades a baixa altitude: Zaragoza, Lérida, Logroño, etc. Cota de neve a subir.


----------



## Pek (28 Fev 2018 às 11:58)

Fuenterrabía (província de Guipúzcoa), informam de 6-10 cm de neve na zona:


Panorama




https://www.facebook.com/groups/fuenterrabia/


----------



## hurricane (28 Fev 2018 às 13:39)

Londres está sob um manto branco e continua a nevar. Só vejo videos e fotos no Insta de amigos a morar lá. Que inveja! Por muito bom que seja o sol no inverno aqui por estas bandas, eu prefiro neve!


----------



## Scan_Ferr (28 Fev 2018 às 15:43)

Neve em Barcelona, no circuito da Catalunya:


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Fev 2018 às 16:32)




----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Fev 2018 às 17:18)




----------



## hurricane (28 Fev 2018 às 17:33)

Por aqui terceiro dia com temperaturas sempre abaixo de 0. Apesar do mes frio, Fevereiro ainda so foi o mais frio desde 2012. 2012 foi pelo menos 1 grau mais frio. Este mes tambem nao me parece que va equilibrar a media do Inverno meteorologico que será certamente acima.


----------



## Pek (28 Fev 2018 às 17:39)

Auto-estrada N-1 na província de Álava. Ventisca (_blizzard_):



Auto-estrada A-8, província de Vizcaya:


----------



## Pek (28 Fev 2018 às 18:45)

Entre três e cinco mortos, dependendo da fonte, pela tempestade na Espanha:


Edito: Infelizmente, confirmam as 5 fatalidades:

Declaração de Formigal por a morte de seu monitor enterrado por uma avalancha de neve


----------



## Pek (28 Fev 2018 às 23:04)

Cidade de Vitoria (província de Álava) e seus arredores



- Estadio do Alavés, equipe da Primeira Divisão da Liga Espanhola



- Formas curiosas de gelo


Cidade de Pamplona (Navarra):


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Fev 2018 às 23:25)




----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Fev 2018 às 23:37)




----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Mar 2018 às 08:59)




----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Mar 2018 às 10:10)




----------



## Pek (1 Mar 2018 às 10:24)

Precipitação de ontem


----------



## Pek (1 Mar 2018 às 11:38)

Por Baleares estamos tão felizes


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Mar 2018 às 14:11)




----------



## Pek (1 Mar 2018 às 14:59)

Aviso / lembrete norte-africano


----------



## Pek (1 Mar 2018 às 15:36)

Finalmente, seis mortos pela tempestade


----------



## F_R (1 Mar 2018 às 17:02)

Inverno bem interessante este(pelo menos para quem viveu quase 30 anos da sua vida no distrito de Santarém)

Depois da neve nos ter visitado no ultimo dia de Novembro, Dezembro e Janeiro foram meses com muita chuva e muito vento.

Agora Fevereiro tivemos 2 dias de neve no inicio do mês onde na primeira noite ainda acumulou uns 2/3 cm, no dia seguinte a neve não acumulava mas este a cair sem parar entre as 11 e as 15 com grandes flocos, isto penso que foi no dia 7 e 8.

Depois tivemos alguns dias mais amenos e com o sol a lembrar-se de nos.

Para finalizar tivemos esta semana com muito sol, vento de nordeste e muito frio, desde sexta que as minimas andam por volta dos -3°C que atingiram o seu ponto maximo na terça com -7°C e ontem com -8°C, nestes dias as maximas andaram por volta dos 0°C, e para terminar tudo isto ontem por volta das 21 horas começou a cair uma neve enrolada com bastante vento que nem a deixava ficar no chão, estavam -3°C por essa altura e na estrada so se via monte de gelo branco a passar de um lado para o outro, quando me levantei ja tinha passado a chuva gelada, penso que seja esse o nome, que tornou bastante dificil o meu caminho para o trabalho.

por agora o vento ja acalmou e estavam 5°C quando cheguei a a casa, por volta das 16.30, e parece que vem ai uma semana de chuva


----------



## Pek (1 Mar 2018 às 19:03)

F_R disse:


> Inverno bem interessante este(pelo menos para quem viveu quase 30 anos da sua vida no distrito de Santarém)
> 
> Depois da neve nos ter visitado no ultimo dia de Novembro, Dezembro e Janeiro foram meses com muita chuva e muito vento.
> 
> ...



Excelente resumo!


----------



## Pek (1 Mar 2018 às 19:15)

Frentes de rajada muito intensas no sul e centro de Castilla La Mancha. Imagens de Villarrubia de los Ojos (Ciudad Real):


















http://www.miciudadreal.es


Também em Madrid





https://foro.tiempo.com/comunidad-d...-de-2018-t148957.0.html;msg3545294#msg3545294


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Mar 2018 às 20:39)




----------



## Tyna (2 Mar 2018 às 11:11)

*Declarado alerta vermelho na Irlanda devido ao mau tempo*


Tempestade de neve paralisa Irlanda 

Uma tempestade de neve paralisou a Irlanda, depois de ter sido declarado alerta vermelho no país. Já é considerado o pior temporal dos últimos 35 anos.

Entre as áreas mais afectadas, destaca-se Dublin, onde foram fechadas todas as escolas, universidades, lojas e a maioria das empresas. Os transportes públicos também estão suspensos, desde a meia-noite de quinta-feira.

O Aeroporto Internacional de Dublin avisou as companhias que utilizam a estrutura aeroportuária, que todos os voos previstos para esta sexta-feira foram cancelados.

O primeiro-ministro irlandês, Leo Varadkar, pediu aos cidadãos que permaneçam em casa até que as condições climáticas melhorem.

"Caso não estejam em casa, regressem o mais rápido possível. O risco que esta tempestade apresenta não deve ser subestimado", escreveu o político, na conta oficial de Twitter.


----------



## Pek (2 Mar 2018 às 14:55)

Salobreña (Granada)

Isla Cristina (Huelva)

Tarifa (Cádiz)

El Puerto (Cádiz)

Consuegra (Toledo)


----------



## hurricane (2 Mar 2018 às 14:59)

Finalmente está a nevar bem em Bruxelas. De manha comecou a cair uma chuva gelada porque a temperatura estava positiva em altitude mas sempre negativa ao nivel do solo. Agora passou a neve. Tudo branquinho. Sou louco por neve.


----------



## Pek (2 Mar 2018 às 16:26)

Estação 5911A. Grazalema AEMET (913 m, Cádiz). Dados de precipitação:

- 5 dias (26/02/2018-02/03/2018):..... *445,5 mm*
- Últimas 48 horas:.............................. *334,9 mm*


----------



## Pek (2 Mar 2018 às 16:40)




----------



## Dias Miguel (2 Mar 2018 às 16:48)

hurricane disse:


> Finalmente está a nevar bem em Bruxelas. De manha comecou a cair uma chuva gelada porque a temperatura estava positiva em altitude mas sempre negativa ao nivel do solo. Agora passou a neve. Tudo branquinho. Sou louco por neve.


----------



## Pek (2 Mar 2018 às 17:12)

Sierra Nevada (Granada)


----------



## hurricane (2 Mar 2018 às 17:24)

Bem que neve mesmo bonita que teve a cair. Infelizmente já está a parar mas ficou toda agarradinha por causa do frio. E nao aquela neve húmida que costuma cá cair. Pena que era uma neve fina. Se fosse muito forte seria o caos. ahaha Deve ter caido uns 3 a 4 cms de neve. Já coloco algumas fotos.


----------



## Orion (2 Mar 2018 às 18:43)




----------



## Pek (2 Mar 2018 às 20:42)

Málaga

Cádiz

Huelva


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Mar 2018 às 23:53)




----------



## Pek (3 Mar 2018 às 01:10)

Atualização. Estação 5911A. Grazalema AEMET (913 m, Cádiz). Dados de precipitação:

- 5 dias (26/02/2018-02/03/2018):..... *486,3 mm*
- Últimas 48 horas:.............................. *342,2 mm*
- Últimas 24 horas (02/03/2018):....... *202,4 mm*


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Mar 2018 às 19:32)




----------



## Pek (3 Mar 2018 às 21:39)

Muita cautela na montanha estes dias



Mais bonito e agradável


----------



## Pek (5 Mar 2018 às 10:21)

Atualização. Estação 5911A. Grazalema AEMET (913 m, Cádiz). Dados de precipitação do episódio (26/02/2018 - manhã de hoje):..... *636,1 mm*

Avalancha de neve em el Mallo del Huerto de Estanés (Maciço de Aspe, Pirenéus Aragoneses Ocidentais, província de Huesca), perto de Candanchú e Somport:

Localização exata:







Eu insisto, muita cautela na montanha estes dias. Tendo em conta apenas os Pirenéus, 8 pessoas foram mortas por avalanches de neve no último mês.


----------



## Pek (5 Mar 2018 às 10:44)

Vários tornados nas províncias de Huelva e Cádiz ontem:


Danos:

*Cesar Martin*‏@cesita73 17 hHace 17 horas
Tornado en Ayamonte









*Ð a n i*‏@elpuertometeo 9 hHace 9 horas
#ElPuerto. Más imágenes del paso del tornado
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 por Puerto Sherry. Daños en pantalanes infraestructuras y barcos. @ecazatormentas @tiempobrasero @AEMET_SINOBAS




























*carlos macias*‏@carlosmacias72 13 hHace 13 horas

Las imágenes que me llegan de #ElPuertodeSantaMaria son tremendas #Cádiz #tornado


----------



## Pek (5 Mar 2018 às 11:20)

Gredos (Sistema Central, província de Ávila) ontem. Água para o Douro e oTejo:


















Clicar para ver a imagem ampliada:













Autor: *Juan Palacios*. Fonte: https://www.facebook.com/TaxiGredos


Edito: Nascimento do Douro e seus arredores (Soria). Excelentes notícias:


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Mar 2018 às 13:09)

Pek disse:


> Vários tornados nas províncias de Huelva e Cádiz ontem:
> 
> 
> Danos:
> ...


Olá Pek! Estas imagens são impressionantes! Sabes se as autoridades Espanholas já classificaram este tornado? No Algarve foi classificado de F1, mas aí parece ser bem maior. Obrigado!


----------



## Pek (5 Mar 2018 às 15:11)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Olá Pek! Estas imagens são impressionantes! Sabes se as autoridades Espanholas já classificaram este tornado? No Algarve foi classificado de F1, mas aí parece ser bem maior. Obrigado!



Olá, Luis! Neste momento há técnicos da AEMET nas duas províncias (Huelva e Cádiz) estudando os danos produzidos. Até agora, há evidências de, pelo menos, quatro tornados (2 em Huelva, 1 no Algarve e outro em Cádiz). Diz-se que o de Cádiz foi amplamente EF2.

Mais uma imagem dos danos no Puerto de Santa María (Cádiz):










https://twitter.com/elpuertometeo


Edito com dois vídeos do rastro deixado por um dos de Huelva


E outro do Puerto de Santa María


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Mar 2018 às 16:11)

Muito Obrigado!


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Mar 2018 às 16:30)




----------



## Orion (5 Mar 2018 às 16:37)

*Winter warming: 2018 enters Russia’s top three mildest winters in 128 years*



> "Only the winters of 2015 and 2016 were warmer. It is mostly a result of the very warm beginning of the winter season (since December 2017 made it into the top five warmest Decembers on record)," the statement reads. "In most of the country, temperatures were two degrees higher than average, while temperatures recorded in the Arctic region turned out to be four to eight degrees higher than the norm. Only in southwestern Siberia (particularly in the Novosibirsk and Altai Regions) winter 2018 was colder than usual, but not by much," the document adds.


----------



## Pek (5 Mar 2018 às 17:25)

luismeteo3 disse:


>



Brutal! 

Sierra Nevada (Granada) 





Autor: *Vigorro*. Fonte: https://foro.tiempo.com/andalucia-ceuta-y-melilla-marzo-de-2018-t148958.0.html;msg3545882#msg3545882


----------



## Pek (6 Mar 2018 às 18:43)

Observatório e Instituto de Astrofísica da Andaluzia (Granada) hoje:





Autor:* Alfredo Sota*. Fonte: https://twitter.com/MonitorTecno/

La Laguna (Sierra Nevada, Granada)

Picos de Urbión (Soria-La Rioja). The Wall 




Autor:* Agustín Sandoval*. Fonte: Urbión y nacimiento del Duero, en modo espectacular

Cidade de Granada


----------



## Pek (6 Mar 2018 às 18:52)

Dois vídeos da passagem do tornado por El Puerto de Santa María (Cádiz) a partir de câmeras de segurança :


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Mar 2018 às 20:09)




----------



## Pek (6 Mar 2018 às 23:17)

Sierra Nevada (Granada) hoje, procurando o carro (um Volkswagen Polo de acordo com os comentários do vídeo). Incrível!


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Mar 2018 às 20:48)




----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Mar 2018 às 20:51)




----------



## Pek (8 Mar 2018 às 00:17)

Outro vídeo de um dos tornados de Huelva


----------



## Pek (8 Mar 2018 às 00:52)

Barcelona hoje:













https://twitter.com/alfons_pc


----------



## hurricane (9 Mar 2018 às 22:56)

O Europeu a prever outra vez uma vaga de frio continental? A 20 de Marco ja se quer algum calorzinho.


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Mar 2018 às 23:11)




----------



## Pek (10 Mar 2018 às 03:27)

Atualização. Estação 5911A. Grazalema AEMET (913 m, Cádiz). Dados de precipitação do episódio (26/02/2018 - 09/03/2018):..... *890,6 mm*

Outros cálculos aumentam esse valor para quase 1000 mm. Deve-se ter em mente que a estação teve problemas de conectividade em alguns momentos:

Até agora são cálculos aproximados com base em dados da estação automática ainda não definitivos. O resultado final oficial provavelmente será superior.


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Mar 2018 às 09:43)

hurricane disse:


> O Europeu a prever outra vez uma vaga de frio continental? A 20 de Marco ja se quer algum calorzinho.


----------



## Pek (10 Mar 2018 às 21:28)




----------



## Pek (11 Mar 2018 às 11:58)

Cidades de Jerez e Cádiz ontem:


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Mar 2018 às 20:56)




----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Mar 2018 às 21:37)

Pek disse:


> Cidades de Jerez e Cádiz ontem:


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Mar 2018 às 21:38)




----------



## hurricane (11 Mar 2018 às 21:41)

luismeteo3 disse:


>


Os modelos parecem voltar a apostar nisso e neve tambem.


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Mar 2018 às 21:47)




----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Mar 2018 às 22:41)

luismeteo3 disse:


>


----------



## efcm (11 Mar 2018 às 22:50)

Imagens de hoje em Córdoba o rio Guadalquivir.

Segundo um habitante local o rio normalmente corre apenas na zona central...


----------



## Pek (12 Mar 2018 às 11:36)

efcm disse:


> Imagens de hoje em Córdoba o rio Guadalquivir.
> 
> Segundo um habitante local o rio normalmente corre apenas na zona central...


----------



## Pek (12 Mar 2018 às 11:46)

luismeteo3 disse:


>





luismeteo3 disse:


>



Impressionante, Luis


----------



## Pek (12 Mar 2018 às 11:51)

El Puerto de Santa María (Cádiz)

Valdezcaray (La Rioja)

Albacete ontem
*Meteo Albacete*‏@MeteoAlbaceteDR 21 hHace 21 horas
Espectacular el aspecto de este núcleo a su llegada a #Albacete capital, con ligera formación de arcus. No lleva aparato eléctrico 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







: @BorjaPardo16






Calar de la Sima (Albacete)

Águilas (Murcia), dia 5 de março



*Mario Navarro*‏@Mario17N 5 mar.
Precioso arcus esta tarde desde Águilas hasta cabo Tiñoso. 5-3-18 #FotografíaMario


----------



## cookie (12 Mar 2018 às 12:45)

Pek disse:


> El Puerto de Santa María (Cádiz)
> 
> Valdezcaray (La Rioja)
> 
> ...


Espetaculares...

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Mar 2018 às 13:59)




----------



## lserpa (12 Mar 2018 às 22:05)

Forte tornado em Itália!!



Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (12 Mar 2018 às 22:13)

Algumas imagens dos estragos deste tornado  


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Mar 2018 às 22:16)

*Caserta tornado: Chaos as powerful storm strikes Italy – several injured*
*A POWERFUL tornado has ripped through Caserta, in Italy injuring several and leaving chaos and destruction in its path. Pictures from the scene show uprooted trees as well as the wreckage of cars and buses after they were flung through the air by the tornado's powerful winds*
*...*
The worst damage has so far been recorded in Viale Carlo III where a Burger King sign fell on cars and several balconies collapsed.

The tornado caused damage and disruption on the city’s A1 highway, where a truck was overturned. It is understood the driver was not in the vehicle at the time.






EPA

Caserta tornado: Chaos as powerful storm strikes Italy injuring several people





EPA

Caserta tornado: Chaos as a Burger King sign fell on cars after the storm struck southern Italy
Meanwhile six caravans reportedly flew from a storage area located outside the highway and crashed near the Caserta Sud toll booth, with pieces of fallen sheet falling on the highway.

Several cars were by flying debris and one person was injured.

https://www.express.co.uk/news/worl...rm-hits-southern-italy-pictures-damage-latest


----------



## hurricane (12 Mar 2018 às 22:16)

Parece que o Inverno nao acabou na Europa. Modelos a preverem muito frio e neve também para o fim de semana. Nunca pensei


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Mar 2018 às 22:20)

lserpa disse:


> Forte tornado em Itália!!
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


Link em Italiano com muita informação: https://www.3bmeteo.com/giornale-me...mpania--tornado-colpisce-aversa--video-183731


----------



## Paelagius (13 Mar 2018 às 09:52)

Paulo Cardoso disse:


> para quem acha que esta depressao foi muito mau tempo enfim muito alarmistas
> so para quem viveu um F4 sabe o que é mau tempo isto é para meninos





luismeteo3 disse:


> *Caserta tornado: Chaos as powerful storm strikes Italy – several injured*
> *A POWERFUL tornado has ripped through Caserta, in Italy injuring several and leaving chaos and destruction in its path. Pictures from the scene show uprooted trees as well as the wreckage of cars and buses after they were flung through the air by the tornado's powerful winds*
> *...*
> The worst damage has so far been recorded in Viale Carlo III where a Burger King sign fell on cars and several balconies collapsed.
> ...





luismeteo3 disse:


> Link em Italiano com muita informação: https://www.3bmeteo.com/giornale-me...mpania--tornado-colpisce-aversa--video-183731



Não é uma situação nova no território da península… Podem acontecer, talvez mais nas planícies Padana, Campana, e Laziale…

A última vez que estive em casa em Génova, na altura do Natal e passagem de ano, familiares e amigos contaram-me que tinha passado um tornado semanas antes de chegar. Mas o que me preocupa mais são as chuvas torrenciais mas deixo-vos com notícias das algumas ocorrências de tornados na região da Ligúria:

San Remo, 1 Dez 2017 http://genova.repubblica.it/cronaca...ia_investe_sanremo_danni_in_citta_-182708910/
Génova, 11 Dez 2017 http://www.adnkronos.com/fatti/cron...genova_BX4W3KEJA3HqdObntQvbII.html?refresh_ce
Savona, Génova, La Spezia 1 Mar 2018 https://www.ivg.it/2018/03/maltempo-trombe-daria-nel-savonese-loano-raggiunti-119-kmh/


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Mar 2018 às 12:49)




----------



## Pek (14 Mar 2018 às 00:09)

Atualização dos dados de precipitação do episódio: 

- Estação 5911A. Grazalema AEMET (913 m, Cádiz):............................ *1058,4 mm *em 16 dias (26/02/2018 - 13/03/2018).
- Estação 3319D. Puerto del Pico AEMET (1285 m, Ávila):..................... *817,8 mm* em 15 dias (27/02/2018 - 13/03/2018).


Edito com dois vídeos daquela área de Cádiz:


----------



## Pek (16 Mar 2018 às 18:36)

Atualização dos dados de precipitação do episódio:

- Estação 5911A. Grazalema AEMET (913 m, Cádiz):............................ *1147,3 mm *em 18 dias (26/02/2018 - 15/03/2018).
- Estação 3319D. Puerto del Pico AEMET (1285 m, Ávila):..................... *973,6 mm* em 17 dias (27/02/2018 - 15/03/2018).


Sierra Nevada


----------



## Pek (16 Mar 2018 às 18:40)

A iso +21 ºC a 850 hPa em Sicilia esta noite :


----------



## Pek (17 Mar 2018 às 08:55)

Cidade de Ávila hoje

El Espinar (província de Segovia)

Cidade de Collado Villalba (Madrid)


Trombas de granizo ontem entre as províncias de Madrid e Guadalajara:


----------



## Pek (17 Mar 2018 às 12:11)

Cidade de Madrid

Região metropolitana de Madrid


----------



## trovoadas (17 Mar 2018 às 14:42)

Pek disse:


> Atualização dos dados de precipitação do episódio:
> 
> - Estação 5911A. Grazalema AEMET (913 m, Cádiz):............................ *1058,4 mm *em 16 dias (26/02/2018 - 13/03/2018).
> - Estação 3319D. Puerto del Pico AEMET (1285 m, Ávila):..................... *817,8 mm* em 15 dias (27/02/2018 - 13/03/2018).



Imagino a Cueva del Gato... Impressionante!

Para mim os sistemas cársicos são os mais espetaculares!!! Ainda por cima com essa água toda a entrar no queijo Suíço

Já estou a planear a visita à serra de Grazalema para o fim deste mês


----------



## hurricane (17 Mar 2018 às 14:59)

Por aqui em Bruxelas mais neve esta manha. jardins, carros e telhados brancos mas de resto nao acumulou por ser muito fraquinha. Temperatura muito baixa, neste momento -2C e tudo a congelar. Incrivel a vaga de frio continental a chegar. A temperatura esteve constantemente a descer desde ontem, 'a medida que o frio se aproximava.


----------



## Orion (17 Mar 2018 às 18:11)




----------



## Orion (17 Mar 2018 às 23:18)

Agora o _windchill_


----------



## Pek (19 Mar 2018 às 17:52)

trovoadas disse:


> Imagino a Cueva del Gato... Impressionante!
> 
> Para mim os sistemas cársicos são os mais espetaculares!!! Ainda por cima com essa água toda a entrar no queijo Suíço
> 
> Já estou a planear a visita à serra de Grazalema para o fim deste mês







Atualização dos dados de precipitação do episódio:

- Estação 5911A. Grazalema AEMET (913 m, Cádiz):............................ *1381,6 mm *em 21 dias (26/02/2018 - 18/03/2018).


Cautela


----------



## Pek (19 Mar 2018 às 18:04)




----------



## Pek (19 Mar 2018 às 18:33)

Cidade de Vitoria

Bilbao. Neve praticamente ao nível do mar.


Antes e depois no vale do Ebro (La Rioja) desde a webcam:

*Carlos Deza*‏@CarlosDezaDeza
Las webcams del Gobierno de La Rioja, en ocasiones, ven cosas...





4:46 - 19 mar. 2018



*Carlos Deza*‏@CarlosDezaDeza 6 hhace 6 horas
Un rato más tarde, nevando a todo trapo.







Duruelo de la Sierra - Urbión (Soria). Imagens de ontem e hoje:









































Autor: *Agustín Sandoval*. Fuente: https://twitter.com/meteoduruelo


----------



## F_R (19 Mar 2018 às 19:50)

o Inverno veio despedir-se, ta a cair uns flocos. mas nada de acumulação, ao norte e ao sul de nos nevou bem durante o dia de hoje. aqui ficamos sempre ao lado das boas acumulações

Esta manhã estava -4°C


----------



## Pek (19 Mar 2018 às 19:53)

239 mm em 24 horas no sábado em Grazalema (Cádiz):



Sierra Nevada


Cantabria. Uma grande nevada é esperada a cotas baixas


----------



## Pek (19 Mar 2018 às 20:00)

Nem tudo é negativo e destruição em Cádiz


----------



## criz0r (19 Mar 2018 às 20:17)

Pek disse:


> Cidade de Vitoria
> 
> Bilbao. Neve praticamente ao nível do mar.
> 
> ...



Que acumulação irreal! "Toneladas" de água para o Douro.


----------



## Pek (20 Mar 2018 às 02:52)

Vinaroz (província de Castellón):

*Víctor Rica*‏@vizjes
Espectacular cielo en #Vinaroz #Castellón @javioru @gutimeteo @fran40tf @geoinex @ecazatormentas @AEMET_Esp @StormHour @meteosojuela @Preven_IIFF_CV





11:14 - 19 mar. 2018


----------



## Pek (20 Mar 2018 às 10:46)

Barcelona 


Valle de Lago (Asturias)





Maraña (León)


----------



## Pek (20 Mar 2018 às 11:19)

Madrid

Na minha casa  :






41,2 mm agora mesmo na minha estação e 5 ºC. Rajada de vento máxima de 91 km/h. Caiu un poco de neve granulada pela manhã com 2 ºC. Em outras áreas da ilha (Menorca) caiu neve em flocos com acumulação (cota 250 m):


Vento forte:

Neve em Mallorca:

*Neus*‏@NeusAlberti 33 minHace 33 minutos
Benvinguda primavera 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 neu a partir dels 600m @MiquelSalamanca @MeteoIB3


----------



## Pek (20 Mar 2018 às 14:09)

Ciclogénese na zona marítima de Menorca:






53,8 mm e 6 ºC na minha estação. Rajadas de vento de 60-65 km/h neste momento. Dia bastante desagradável


Reinosa (Cantabria)





https://twitter.com/TFCanadas


----------



## Pek (21 Mar 2018 às 00:12)

Trovoada com neve ao lado do Mar Cantábrico perto de Bilbao (província de Vizcaya)



1 metro de neve nova em 24 horas em Maraña (León)



3,40 metros de neve na estação de AEMET de La Renclusa (província de Huesca). O abrigo e os instrumentos meteorológicos quase enterrados:

*AEMET_Aragón*‏@AEMET_Aragon 4 hHace 4 horas
Hay que reconocer que los guardas del refugio de #LaRenclusa lo tienen difícil para medir la #temperatura. Nos han pasado estas imágenes que más parece que puedan representar la del interior del manto nivoso que la del aire ambiente.












Na parte de trás o refúgio antigo enterrado pela neve, apenas a chaminé aparece













Em Menorca, tivemos algumas inundações ocasionais. Na minha estação recolhi finalmente 70,3 mm em 24 horas.


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Mar 2018 às 21:57)




----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Mar 2018 às 21:59)




----------



## Pek (21 Mar 2018 às 22:46)

Por aquí (Menorca), ondas de 12,5 metros de altura:


E rajadas de vento superiores a 100 km/h.


----------



## Pek (22 Mar 2018 às 14:58)

Nova notícia negativa. Dois mortos e um ferido grave por uma avalancha de neve no Vale de Conangles (província de Lérida):


----------



## Pek (23 Mar 2018 às 01:29)

La Covatilla (Salamanca)



Babia (León) hoje. Dia frio:






















Autor: *Vigo de Sanabria. *Fuente e mais imagens: https://foro.tiempo.com/polos-de-frio-2017-2018-t148475.0.html;msg3548331#msg3548331


----------



## guisilva5000 (23 Mar 2018 às 09:17)

Pek disse:


> La Covatilla (Salamanca)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Muito bonito!

Acho que para ter uma diversidade climática tão grande nem precisamos de sair de Espanha, a península Ibérica tem diversidade magnifica.


----------



## MSantos (23 Mar 2018 às 09:39)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Muito bonito!
> 
> Acho que para ter uma diversidade climática tão grande nem precisamos de sair de Espanha, a península Ibérica tem diversidade magnifica.





guisilva5000 disse:


> Muito bonito!
> 
> Acho que para ter uma diversidade climática tão grande nem precisamos de sair de Espanha, a península Ibérica tem diversidade magnifica.



Sem dúvida! A nossa península é uma miniatura de continente! No mesmo dia pode haver locais com 30ºC e outros com temperaturas negativas!  Temos na Ibéria clima continental, marítimo, mediterrânico, alpino, subtropical, desértico...


----------



## Pek (23 Mar 2018 às 16:10)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Muito bonito!
> 
> Acho que para ter uma diversidade climática tão grande nem precisamos de sair de Espanha, a península Ibérica tem diversidade magnifica.





MSantos disse:


> Sem dúvida! A nossa península é uma miniatura de continente! No mesmo dia pode haver locais com 30ºC e outros com temperaturas negativas!  Temos na Ibéria clima continental, marítimo, mediterrânico, alpino, subtropical, desértico...



 Assim é. Um exemplo de clima alpino: vale de Benasque (província de Huesca) ontem:















3,5 metros na estação de AEMET




Autor: *Meteocoll. *Fonte: Llanos - Portillón Superior 22/03/18

Vou postar mais alguma imagem aqui: Tempestade de neve no Vale Alto de Benasque (Pirinéus Aragoneses, Huesca)


Viajamos mais para o sudoeste e chegamos novamente a La Covatilla (Salamanca). Estado 6 dias atrás:

*Meteo Gredos*‏@gredosmeteo
Impresionante la cantidad de nieve que tiene Gredos!!!! Nos llegan fotos de la estación de la Covatilla sepultada por la nieve!!!! @agomezmeteo @ElTiempoA3 @Zubiaurre_TVE @jacobpetrus_tve @tiempo_rtvcyl #Gredos #nieve #lacovatilla Fotos: @la_covatilla




















12:09 - 17 mar. 2018

Próximos dias. avisos de nível vermelho por a tempestade e nível laranja por nevões fortes e vento:


----------



## Pek (23 Mar 2018 às 16:28)

Sierra Nevada hoje


----------



## Orion (24 Mar 2018 às 10:40)

Boias espanholas (clicar nas opções no tópico 'Dados em tiempo real')  http://www.puertos.es/es-es/oceanografia/Paginas/portus.aspx


----------



## Orion (24 Mar 2018 às 11:03)




----------



## Pek (24 Mar 2018 às 11:05)




----------



## Pek (24 Mar 2018 às 11:12)

Ciclone híbrido


----------



## Pek (24 Mar 2018 às 11:39)

Dados espectaculares

Santander (Cantabria)


----------



## Pek (24 Mar 2018 às 12:41)

Tornado em Xàtiva (Valencia)


Vento forte fora do tornado. Calpe (Alicante)


----------



## Pek (28 Mar 2018 às 09:46)

Regresso a casa. Imagem de telemóvel  desde o meu quarto em Algete (Madrid):






Feliz semana para todo o fórum!


----------



## Pek (3 Abr 2018 às 11:57)

Alto Campoo (Cantabria):



Pirenéus Aragoneses Centroocidentais i Ocidentais (província de Huesca) anteontem 1 de abril:






















Alguns picos:

Aspe (2640 m)







Llena del Bozo (2559 m)







Pico de la Garganta de Borau (2566 m)







Bisaurín (2670 m)







Tendeñera (2853 m no seu pico mais alto)







Infiernos (3081 m)







Balaitús (3146 m)






Autor: *danielrojillo223*. Fuente y reportaje completo: ClimayNievePirineos


Góriz (Parque Nacional de Ordesa e Monte Perdido, província de Huesca)

Candanchú (Huesca) o fim de semana

Pico Urrielu (ou Naranjo de Bulnes) e parte do Maciço Central dos Picos de Europa (Asturias), anteontem 1 de abril:


----------



## Pek (3 Abr 2018 às 12:27)

Rajadas de vento de quase 150 km/h neste fim de semana na província de Tarragona . Vídeo da auto-estrada A-7:


http://www.antena3.com/noticias/soc...rretera_201804025ac22b360cf2050f358cd705.html


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Abr 2018 às 21:01)




----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Abr 2018 às 09:22)




----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Abr 2018 às 13:40)




----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Abr 2018 às 16:44)

Na Europa Central já é praticamente Verão:


----------



## Pek (8 Abr 2018 às 17:27)

Resumo das mínimas do inverno 2017-2018 em Espanha fora da alta montanha:







Ordenadas por data





Autor: *Vigorro... *Fonte: https://foro.tiempo.com/polos-de-frio-2017-2018-t148475.0.html;msg3549332#msg3549332

Grazalema (Cádiz), *1476,2 mm* no mês de março 



Neve "saariana" na estação de AEMET do refúgio Cap de Llauset (Pirenéus Aragoneses Orientais, província de Huesca) ontem 7 de abril:



Cádiz ontem

Castela e Leão, entre Toro (Zamora) e Tordesillas (Valladolid), ontem:


----------



## Pek (8 Abr 2018 às 18:05)

Rio Aragón em Cáseda (Navarra), afluente do Ebro:

Neve laranja em Panticosa (Pirenéus Aragoneses Centroocidentais, província de Huesca), ontem 





Próximos dias:

Queda de neve prevista nos próximos 5 dias:






Impressionantes os nevões esperados nos próximos dias nos Pirenéus, especialmente na província de Huesca, mais de 1,5 metros de neve nova:







AEMET já oferece uma nota informativa especial:


----------



## Orion (8 Abr 2018 às 19:40)

No IR, à execeção de alguma convecção, não vê nada de especial no triângulo Alemanha, Polónia e R. Checa. A ULL só se torna claramente visível no VA.


----------



## Pek (9 Abr 2018 às 12:04)

Cidade de Burgos:


----------



## Orion (9 Abr 2018 às 15:45)




----------



## Pek (9 Abr 2018 às 19:02)

Avalanche de neve no Vale de Pineta (Parque Nacional de Ordesa e Monte Perdido, província de Huesca) ontem:


Villaherreros (800 m, Palencia) hoje

Rio Ebro hoje:

Barragems quase cheias na bacia:


----------



## Pek (10 Abr 2018 às 15:56)

Uma das muitas avalanches de neve ontem no Vale de Ordesa (Parque Nacional de Ordesa e Monte Perdido, província de Huesca) ao lado do estacionamento da entrada:

N-623 (Burgos) ontem

Neve e ventisca (_blizzard_) em Valdezcaray (La Rioja) hoje

Trajetória das baixas em altura

Irrupção da poeira do Saara no Mediterrâneo Central e Oriental


----------



## Gerofil (10 Abr 2018 às 19:49)

Tempestades na Alemanha com o cair da noite...

SAT24

Lightning


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Abr 2018 às 20:41)

Gerofil disse:


> Tempestades na Alemanha com o cair da noite...
> 
> SAT24
> 
> Lightning


Grande tempestade por Dusseldorf, 9 aviões às voltas sem aterrarem


----------



## Duarte Sousa (10 Abr 2018 às 23:19)

Grande espectáculo eléctrico na Holanda, neste momento.


A quantidade de descargas ao mesmo tempo é absurda  https://www.lightningmaps.org/#m=sat;r=0;t=3;s=0;o=0;b=;n=0;y=51.6949;x=5.2415;z=9;d=2;dl=2;dc=0;


----------



## Pek (11 Abr 2018 às 12:29)

Cariñena (500 m (494 oficialmente), Zaragoza)

Villafeliche (600 m, Zaragoza)

Neril (Huesca) 

Núria (província de Gerona)

Estrada M-604 (Madrid-Segovia)


----------



## Pek (11 Abr 2018 às 12:33)

Rio Ebro em Navarra

Rio Ebro na cidade de Zaragoza

Até agora nada de extraordinário


----------



## Pek (11 Abr 2018 às 14:05)

Neril (Huesca). 11 de abril 

Meteo Aragón retwitteó


*TurismoRural Castell*‏@TurismoCastell 3 hHace 3 horas
Primaver invernal en #Neril #puntopirineos @meteo_aragon @MeteoMauri @eltiempo_aragon @eltiempo_tv @lasextameteo @meteobenas






Auto-estrada A-40 (Cuenca)


----------



## Pek (11 Abr 2018 às 16:00)

Rios das províncias de Álava e Guipúzcoa:


Used (Zaragoza) 

Estação meteorológica enterrada no Ampriu de Cerler (Huesca)

Episódio incrível


----------



## Pek (12 Abr 2018 às 01:22)

Também no sul



Gredos (Ávila). Três comparações:

- Atual vs março de 2018:







- Atual vs fevereiro de 2018 com pessoas como referência:







- Atual vs Imagem do final da primavera-início do verão:






Cuenca

Norte, na província de Lérida:

Rio Oria em Andoáin (Guipúzcoa)


----------



## Pek (12 Abr 2018 às 08:36)

Las Majadas (Cuenca)



Rio Zadorra (Álava)


----------



## Pek (12 Abr 2018 às 17:28)

Griegos (Teruel)

Valdelinares (Teruel)

Jabalera (Cuenca). Impressionante colapso do terreno por causa das fortes precipitações

Cheia do Ebro prevista. Máximas de cerca de 8 metros e 3000 m3/s.


----------



## Pek (12 Abr 2018 às 17:45)

O Ebro agora é assim com menos altura e fluxo do que é esperado para amanhã e o fim de semana:


*GUARDERIO FORESTAL*‏@forestalnavarra 43 minHace 43 minutos
#GuarderioForestal controlando la avenida del #*Ebro* y Barranco las Limas. Sigam las instrucciomes de @gob_na y em caso de emergencia llamen al #112. #AlertaInundacionesNA #UholdeArriskuaNA






*Aragón TV*‏Cuenta verificada@aragontv 4 minHace 4 minutos
El #*Ebro* y el #Arba en Gallur dejan imágenes como ésta. Acudimos en directo a esta localidad zaragozana a partir de las 20.30h en #AN2


----------



## Pek (12 Abr 2018 às 17:51)

Sevilha agora mesmo


----------



## Pek (13 Abr 2018 às 00:05)

12 de abril


----------



## Pek (13 Abr 2018 às 19:38)

Vega del Codorno (Cuenca) ontem :











Javalambre (Teruel)

Monrepós (Huesca)

Tornado na província de Tarragona


----------



## Pek (13 Abr 2018 às 19:55)

Rio Ebro em Tudela (Navarra)

Gallur (Zaragoza)





Castejón (Navarra)




https://twitter.com/CH_Ebro

Alfocea (Zaragoza)


----------



## efcm (14 Abr 2018 às 21:51)

Rio Ebro hoje na zona de Tudela


----------



## Pek (16 Abr 2018 às 09:17)

Sistema Central. Maciço de Peñalara (fronteira entre as províncias de Madrid e Segovia) ontem:



*Sierra de Guadarrama*‏@PNGuadarrama 19 hHace 19 horas





 No es el ártico, son las cornisas que hay subiendo hacia Peñalara. MUCHA PRECAUCIÓN













Pirenéus. Maciço dos Montes Malditos. Aneto, picos e glaciares próximos (província de Huesca) ontem:



*FJ Bronte*‏@FranEzkaurre 22 hHace 22 horas
Espectacular captura webcam de meteovallsdaneu del Aneto que han colgado en cynpirineos. @CyNPirineos @AEMET_Aragon


----------



## Norther (16 Abr 2018 às 16:29)

Pirenéus. Maciço dos Montes Malditos. Aneto, picos e glaciares próximos (província de Huesca) ontem:



*FJ Bronte*‏@FranEzkaurre 22 hHace 22 horas
Espectacular captura webcam de meteovallsdaneu del Aneto que han colgado en cynpirineos. @CyNPirineos @AEMET_Aragon







[/QUOTE]








Está brutal, e pensar que já andei por ali quando fui ao Aneto, mas não assim, adorava mas deve ser muito perigoso...


----------



## Pek (16 Abr 2018 às 17:49)

Norther disse:


> Pirenéus. Maciço dos Montes Malditos. Aneto, picos e glaciares próximos (província de Huesca) ontem:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Para amanhã o perigo de avalanches será de 4 (Nível vermelho. Perigo forte) em uma escala de 5. Com certeza o risco aumentará ao longo da semana. Portanto, muita cautela nos próximos dias. Quanto à área, é fantástica. Eu não vou há dois anos e provavelmente neste verão estarei lá. Prometo reportagem (também tenho outros pendentes de visitas antigas, mas falta-me tempo ).


----------



## Pek (16 Abr 2018 às 18:24)

La Rioja dia 13:

Vento e poeira do Saara em Oliveri (Sicilia)


----------



## AnDré (19 Abr 2018 às 17:21)

Tarde de verão na Europa Central


----------



## rokleon (21 Abr 2018 às 22:23)




----------



## Snifa (22 Abr 2018 às 19:35)

Células potentes no norte de Espanha,  zona de Bilbau 





Enviado  através de Tapatalk


----------



## Pek (22 Abr 2018 às 20:30)

Burgos 


Nebulosidade do desenvolvimento


----------



## Pek (23 Abr 2018 às 12:21)

Mais de Burgos ontem 



*Imanol Zuaznabar*‏@I_zuaznabar 15 hhace 15 horas
Supercélula en la provincia de Burgos esta tarde. Hoy ha sido uno de esos días que merece la pena meterse 500km para 10 minutos de fotos ¡sin duda!


----------



## Pek (24 Abr 2018 às 11:28)




----------



## João Pedro (24 Abr 2018 às 14:36)

Pek disse:


> Mais de Burgos ontem
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Magnífica!


----------



## Pek (24 Abr 2018 às 16:06)

San Sebastián (província de Guipúzcoa) anteontem


Córdoba


La Ercina (província de León)


----------



## Pek (24 Abr 2018 às 16:53)

Possível supercélula anteontem em Palencia, é bastante provável que seja a mesma que a de Burgos. O autor fala de um giro muito claro:







.


























Autor: *chimpun*. Fonte e mais informação: https://foro.tiempo.com/casos-de-pr...pagina-1-t148793.0.html;msg3550901#msg3550901


----------



## joralentejano (25 Abr 2018 às 23:17)

Célula brutal em Sevilha:





Imensos vídeos no instagram:


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Abr 2018 às 23:23)

joralentejano disse:


> Célula brutal em Sevilha:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


É impressionante! E há mais células a começar na zona de Mérida...


----------



## TiagoLC (25 Abr 2018 às 23:30)




----------



## joralentejano (25 Abr 2018 às 23:43)




----------



## Pek (26 Abr 2018 às 00:39)

Pont de Suert (província de Lérida)



Bisaurín (Pirenéus Aragoneses Ocidentais, província de Huesca) com poeira saariana


*AEMET_Navarra*‏@AEMET_Navarra 17 hHace 17 horas
Las cornisas en las crestas y aristas y la deposición de polvo sobre el manto nos dan indicaciones sobre como ha soplando el viento en alta montaña. Foto desde la cima del Bisaurin (Huesca)









Montes Malditos (Aneto, Maladeta... e seus glaciares) (Pirenéus Aragoneses Orientais, província de Huesca) ontem desde um helicóptero:
















- Vista para o leste (províncias de Huesca e Lérida)



















http://images.meteociel.fr/im/6328/IMG_ ... 6_jiu3.jpg
12















Autor: *Sr X*. Fonte: Reportaje vuelo en helicóptero Aneto y Maladetas 24/04/2018


----------



## Pek (26 Abr 2018 às 00:50)

Utrera (Sevilla) agora


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Abr 2018 às 01:35)

Não me lembro de ver valores de refletividade tão altos no radar português. Essa célula foi potentíssima, com uma assinatura bem definida.


----------



## Pek (26 Abr 2018 às 10:32)

Pont de Suert (província de Lérida)


----------



## Orion (27 Abr 2018 às 11:11)

Bóia no Golfo da Biscaia:


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Abr 2018 às 15:05)

Bem, que festival de trovoada vai por Espanha!


----------



## Pek (27 Abr 2018 às 18:33)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Bem, que festival de trovoada vai por Espanha!



Cidade de Alicante

Teulada y Xàbia (Alicante)

Prades (Tarragona)

Calanda (Teruel)


----------



## Pek (27 Abr 2018 às 20:27)

Cidade de Alicante


*AEMET_C. Valenciana*‏Cuenta verificada@AEMET_CValencia 16 minHace 16 minutos
Casi 4000 rayos registrados hoy hasta las 21 horas. Claro predominio de tormentas terrestres en las provincias del este peninsular. Desde Málaga a Girona, en todas las provincias del Mediterráneo peninsular se han registrado rayos.






Almargen (Málaga) ontem

Villanueva de Algaidas (Málaga) ontem, 50 mm em 15 minutos


----------



## Pek (27 Abr 2018 às 20:28)

Poleñino (Huesca) hoje


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Abr 2018 às 21:43)

50 mm em 15 minutos.  Os espanhóis também chamam tromba, esta deve ser de elefante mesmo.


----------



## Davidmpb (28 Abr 2018 às 08:32)

50mm em 15 minutos, isso é que podemos chamar de chuva torrencial mesmo.


----------



## Pek (28 Abr 2018 às 10:00)

algarvio1980 disse:


> 50 mm em 15 minutos.  Os espanhóis também chamam tromba, esta deve ser de elefante mesmo.





Davidmpb disse:


> 50mm em 15 minutos, isso é que podemos chamar de chuva torrencial mesmo.



O "bicho" que causou isso em La Parrilla-Villanueva de Algaidas:







E o que causou as precipitações torrenciais e inundações de Almargen:


----------



## Pek (28 Abr 2018 às 21:18)

Almería ontem


Granada ontem


Parte dos Pirenéus Espanhóis  + Cumulonimbus capillatus incus hoje desde um avião
Autor: *Christoph Grünwald*


Benasque (Huesca) hoje


----------



## Pek (29 Abr 2018 às 11:12)




----------



## Pek (29 Abr 2018 às 12:08)

Nebraska?, Kansas?, Oklahoma? No, as planícies do vale do Ebro ontem perto do aeroporto de Huesca  _Yankee style_:



Algumas fotos dos Pirenéus Aragoneses Orientais (Huesca) de abril:

Vale de Remuñe, dos mais selvagens da cordilheira:

- Vista para o oeste (5 de abril):






- Vista para o leste (15 de abril):






Pico da Maladeta (3312 m) e glaciares (15 de abril)







Vale de Alba e Montes Malditos desde o oeste (20 de abril)






Vale de Vallibierna, outra das jóias dos Pirenéus (20 de abril)





Autor: *Gerardo Bielsa*. Fonte e mais imagens: https://www.facebook.com/gerardo.bielsa

Face oeste do Posets (3375 m) com montanhistas no dia 26 de abril:



E para terminar isto de ontem em Gerbe (província de Huesca)


----------



## Pek (29 Abr 2018 às 12:19)

Cidade de Segovia hoje

Torrecaballeros (Segovia)

Getafe (Madrid). Algum floco de neve na chuva

Edit: Raio e avião. Sevilha, dia 23 de abril:


----------



## Orion (29 Abr 2018 às 12:33)

O radar de Madrid pifou.


----------



## Pek (29 Abr 2018 às 12:39)

Orion disse:


> O radar de Madrid pifou.



Furacão inverso


----------



## João Pedro (29 Abr 2018 às 12:40)

Orion disse:


> O radar de Madrid pifou.


Foi aquele floco de neve que caiu em Getafe...


----------



## João Pedro (29 Abr 2018 às 12:41)

Pek disse:


> Cidade de Segovia hoje
> 
> Torrecaballeros (Segovia)
> 
> ...


O Inverno veio passar férias na PI e não está com vontade de ir embora...


----------



## Pek (29 Abr 2018 às 22:41)

Sabadell (província de Barcelona)

Sul da bacia de Pamplona (Navarra)

Edito com a foto boa. Châlons en Champagne (Marne). O autor diz que depois de 15 anos de _stormchaser _em França finalmente conseguiu caçar um tornado:

Leno (província de Brescia)




Autor:  *Maurizio Signani *https://twitter.com/mauriziosignani

Rincón de Soto (La Rioja)


----------



## Pek (29 Abr 2018 às 23:04)

E para completar o catálogo supercelular destes dias

- Ardales (província de Málaga)

- Gerbe (província de Huesca)

- Paratico (província de Brescia)


----------



## Orion (30 Abr 2018 às 16:16)

K = ºC






*Record April Heat Engulfs Europe *


----------



## Pek (30 Abr 2018 às 21:41)

Maio 















Mais detalhe:

Hoje às 00 UTC






Amanhã às 00 UTC







Vale de Otal (1500 m, Pirenéus Aragoneses Centrais (Huesca)) hoje:











Autor: *literolés*. Fonte e reportagem completa: Bujaruelo-valle de Otal 30/4/2018


----------



## Pek (1 Mai 2018 às 17:42)

Formentera

Jaén

Antequera (Málaga)

Barcelona. Entre 70 e 80 mm hoje na cidade
 


*Carlos castillejo*‏@Castibalsera 7 hHace 7 horas
Matinada elèctrica sobre #Barcelona



#tempesta #storm #lightning


----------



## Orion (1 Mai 2018 às 23:30)

Observações:

 http://www.meteonetwork.it/rete/mappe.php?region=srd

 http://www.meteonetwork.it/rete/livemap/


----------



## Danilo2012 (2 Mai 2018 às 03:31)

Eu tenho uma critica construtiva, nao é bom ficar postando 1000 fotos quase identica, seria muito melhor 1 foto por post o carregamento das paginas ficaria muito melhor. 
 E a qualidade do topico tambem aumentaria....


----------



## Pek (2 Mai 2018 às 13:54)

La Raya (Astúrias) 1 de maio:

Almería

Matalascañas (Huelva)


----------



## Pek (4 Mai 2018 às 11:03)

Por Menorca dia chuvoso, 7,8 mm na minha estação. Radar agora:






Edito, esqueci a temperatura: 12,7 ºC


----------



## Pek (4 Mai 2018 às 17:10)

Últimos dias de abril e maio de 2018 nos Pirenéus Aragoneses (província de Huesca):

- As Rochosas Canadenses? No, o Maciço de Cotiella e o lago da Basa de la Mora (Ibón de Plan) em 1 de maio. Recomendável ver o vídeo em tela cheia:


- Pequena avalanche no Vale de Pineta. 29 de abril:

- Montanhas com mais de 3000 metros de altitude no Vale de Tena (Infiernos, Garmo Negro, Algas...). 2 de maio:

- 2 de maio. Neve + chuva em  =

Alto Vale de Benasque:














Autor: *danielrojillo223*. Fonte e reportagem completa: A los pies de las Maladetas, 30/4-1/5/2018


----------



## Pek (4 Mai 2018 às 17:15)

Polónia (1-3 de maio)

Tycocin

Zgierz


----------



## Pek (4 Mai 2018 às 17:22)

Huétor de Santillán (Granada) hoje


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Mai 2018 às 21:57)




----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Mai 2018 às 22:00)




----------



## Pek (7 Mai 2018 às 16:38)

Hornachos (Badajoz) ontem

Hoje:
Gurb (Barcelona)

Vic (Barcelona)

Tona (Barcelona)


----------



## Pek (7 Mai 2018 às 18:09)

Supercélula possível a vista do radar:






Rua de Balenyà (Barcelona)


----------



## Pek (7 Mai 2018 às 21:51)

The Wall


----------



## Pek (8 Mai 2018 às 09:01)

Colmenar Viejo (Madrid) ontem:


Balenyà (Barcelona)


----------



## Pek (9 Mai 2018 às 11:38)

Cidade de Granada


Hoje as temos por aqui


----------



## Pek (9 Mai 2018 às 16:05)

Desde Alanís (Sevilha)

Santa Amalia (Badajoz)

Barragem de Sant Antoni (Lérida) liberando água. Vídeo gravado hoje desde Talarn:

Edito com a evolução das últimas horas


----------



## Pek (9 Mai 2018 às 18:51)

Mais uma supercélula possível na província de Barcelona hoje, perto da capital:

Villena (Alicante)

Almoradí (Alicante)

Ollería (Valencia)


----------



## Pek (9 Mai 2018 às 22:58)

Campos del Río (Murcia) 



Cidade de Granada


----------



## Orion (10 Mai 2018 às 15:02)

Muita trovoada na Europa Central. Há pouco na Czéquia:


----------



## Pek (11 Mai 2018 às 00:37)

Dois "tresmiles" do sul da Europa:

Etna (3343 m, Sicilia) hoje. Face sul no Giro de Italia


Veleta e Corral del Veleta (3398 m, Granada) o sabado. Face norte




Fonte: https://foro.tiempo.com/polos-de-frio-2017-2018-t148475.0.html;msg3551944#msg3551944

Superfície nevada aproximada anteontem dia 8 de maio. Neve em retirada: Alpes Escandinavos e seus arredores no norte e, prinipalmente, Alpes, Pirenéus e Cordilheira Cantábrica no sul. Para os que trabalhamos no campo da diversidade biológica oferece uma visão interessante dos "refúgios árticos" do sul.






Murcia

Balenyà (Barcelona) dia 7 de maio. Reventón:

Boleslawiec (Polónia) hoje




https://www.facebook.com/bunzlauer/

Alhama de Murcia (Murcia) hoje:

*MeteOrihuela*‏@MeteOrihuela 9 hHace 9 horas
¡Fuerte #tormenta en #AlhamaDeMurcia! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Calles convertidas en ríos, graves problemas en la circulación. El agua ha arrastrado algunos vehículos. Imágenes: Juan Gabriel Ruiz.






Bejarín (Granada) ontem

Alhama de Murcia (Murcia) ontem


*Objetivo Tormenta*‏@objtormentas 22 hHace 22 horas
"La traca final" uno de los últimos rayos que ha dejado la noche en Murcia. Fotografía tomada desde Alhama de Murcia @ecazatormentas @AEMET_Esp @monicalopez_tve @ServiMeteo_Mur @IsabelIsamoren @InfoMeteoTuit @Meteorage__ @severeweatherEU @KeraunosObs






Legnano (Lombardia) ontem

Salonica (Grecia) hoje:



*Northmeteo*
4 horas ·
(Ανεμοστρόβιλος στη Θεσσαλονίκη - 10/5/2018)




Ανεμοστρόβιλος στη Θεσσαλονίκη - 10/5/2018
Πρόγνωση καιρού και ανάλυση για κάθε επερχόμενη κακοκαιρία ή διαταραχή που μπορεί να έχει ως αίτιο βαρομετρικό χαμηλό, αυλώνα ή ψυχρή λίμνη. Αρθρογραφία όλο το έτο....
NORTHMETEO.GR


----------



## joralentejano (11 Mai 2018 às 21:56)

Esta imagem e a publicação são de dia 8, mas apareceu-me agora no facebook...
Granizo em Santa Amalia, Badajoz


----------



## Pek (13 Mai 2018 às 15:16)

13 de maio...  Frio e mais neve em cotas medias do norte ibérico:

- Rede de estações automáticas da AEMET: 







- Montanha (Rede de automáticas do Serviço Meteorológico de Catalunha)






- Alta montanha (Rede Meteo Valls d'Àneu, província de Lérida)  





- Província de Navarra:


*Gorka Gorospe*‏@GorkaGorospe 5 hHace 5 horas
Larra #Navarra ahora; ¿la última nevada de la temporada?







Província de Lérida







*Ramon Baylina*‏@meteopallars 8 hHace 8 horas
Des de la finestra de casa a Esterri d'Aneu tornem a veure el panorama blanc que tans ens agrada #lacalorpotesperartresmesos #PallarsSobira






*Ramon Baylina*‏@meteopallars 1 hHace 1 hora
L'estació d'esqui d'Espot al #PallarsSobira a 13 de maig de 2018 #lacalorpotesperar #oleeeeeeee






Província de Gerona


----------



## Pek (14 Mai 2018 às 20:20)

Jarandilla (Cáceres)

Comarca do Vale de Aran (em português também Vale de Arão), província de Lérida. Ontem:

Hoje

Dia 7 de maio no Vale de Horno (Comarca do Vale de Aran)

Notícia sobre Aymar Navarro:
http://www.marca.com/deportes-invierno/2018/05/10/5af4071eca474143518b45c5.html


----------



## Pek (15 Mai 2018 às 08:49)

Chuva com congelação em Navacerrada (Segovia-Madrid) ontem:



Redemoinho (tolvanera em espanhol) anteontem em Guardamar de Segura (sul de Alicante)


----------



## lserpa (15 Mai 2018 às 13:58)

Parece Marrocos mas não é! É mesmo em Espanha 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Pek (15 Mai 2018 às 15:56)

lserpa disse:


> Parece Marrocos mas não é! É mesmo em Espanha
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk



É um estacionamento de terra ao lado da feira, mas aparenta muito bem 












Comparação interessante em La Renclusa (Huesca)



Ainda está nevando em Navarra (El Ferial, 1590 m):



Também em Navarra, ontem. Preciosas


----------



## Pek (16 Mai 2018 às 10:25)

Superfície nevada aproximada em meados de maio (dia 14). Degelo forte nos Alpes Escandinavos em relação com a imagem do dia 8:






Aqui é explicado:

Ibéria, o continente em miniatura:

Pleven (Bulgaria) 

*ClimateChaos*‏@ClimateChaosBot
Spectacular structure on the severe #supercell near Pleven, Bulgaria this afternoon, May 15! Report: Bobi Stoqnov / Meteo Balkans https://www.reddit.com/r/ClimateChaos/comments/8jpg4m/spectacular_structure_on_the_severe_supercell/?utm_source=ifttt…


----------



## Cinza (16 Mai 2018 às 13:24)

lserpa disse:


> Parece Marrocos mas não é! É mesmo em Espanha
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk



Adorei a parte do homem aos 0:40 mais preocupado em comer o gelado do que em se proteger


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Mai 2018 às 10:49)




----------



## Pek (17 Mai 2018 às 10:51)

Lobberich (Alemanha) ontem


----------



## Pek (17 Mai 2018 às 11:00)

luismeteo3 disse:


>



 O mesmo ao mesmo tempo!

Dê uma olhada para a parte final do vídeo que eu postei que sim é diferente  De qualquer forma, apesar da aparência, o tornado deve ter sido relativamente fraco, caso contrário, os veículos não teriam terminado tão bem 

Edito: E as árvores


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Mai 2018 às 11:00)




----------



## hurricane (17 Mai 2018 às 16:22)

Tambem li que a Finlandia está a ter as maiores cheias desde ha 20 anos.


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Mai 2018 às 17:54)

Pek disse:


> O mesmo ao mesmo tempo!
> 
> Dê uma olhada para a parte final do vídeo que eu postei que sim é diferente  De qualquer forma, apesar da aparência, o tornado deve ter sido relativamente fraco, caso contrário, os veículos não teriam terminado tão bem
> 
> Edito: E as árvores


*Tornado poderoso atravessa Alemanha e destrói 50 casas  https://www.noticiasaominuto.com/mu...email&utm_source=gekko&utm_campaign=afternoon*


----------



## Pek (17 Mai 2018 às 18:37)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *Tornado poderoso atravessa Alemanha e destrói 50 casas  https://www.noticiasaominuto.com/mu...email&utm_source=gekko&utm_campaign=afternoon*



Provavelmente é este tornado ao qual a notícia se refere :


Antes eu estava-me referindo ao vídeo espectacular da estrada com veículos e árvores. Não é incomum que o mesmo fenômeno tornádico desenvolva vários vórtices, ou pelo menos tente, talvez fosse um vórtice secundário mais fraco. Um F3 (atual EF4 na escala Fujita melhorada) faz isto com as árvores:
















Imagens do tornado F3 (EF4) de junho de 1999 em Navaleno (Soria). 
Mais informação:
https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/tornados-em-portugal.780/pagina-12#post-560106
https://meteoduruelo.wordpress.com/...-de-1-999-nuevos-videos-de-las-consecuencias/

Digo o de F3 de exemplo porque eu já vi isso no twitter referido ao vídeo dos veículos.


----------



## Pek (18 Mai 2018 às 15:27)

Imagens de ontem em Castela e Leão

- Valladolid (província) e localidade de La Seca

- Palência

- Leão


----------



## Pek (18 Mai 2018 às 21:44)

Guareña (Badajoz) hoje


----------



## Pek (20 Mai 2018 às 18:11)

Santa Amalia (Badajoz) hoje


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Mai 2018 às 18:17)




----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Mai 2018 às 19:22)




----------



## Pek (20 Mai 2018 às 23:26)

Ciudad Rodrigo (Salamanca)



Padul (Granada) 


Mazagón (Huelva)


----------



## Pek (21 Mai 2018 às 09:18)

Castillo de Locubín (Jaén)


----------



## Pek (21 Mai 2018 às 19:57)

Província de Teruel hoje:

-Fuentes de Rubielos:

- Entre Mora de Rubielos e Rubielos de Mora:


----------



## Pek (23 Mai 2018 às 19:45)

Em um dos ninhos supercelulares ibéricos clássicos, hoje:


E não foi a única de hoje. Amanhã mais.


----------



## Pek (23 Mai 2018 às 20:02)

Lerma (Burgos) hoje


----------



## Pek (24 Mai 2018 às 18:48)

Garciaz (Cáceres)


----------



## Pek (24 Mai 2018 às 22:02)




----------



## Pek (24 Mai 2018 às 23:35)

Herce (La Rioja) 


Cidade de Palencia


----------



## Pek (25 Mai 2018 às 14:54)

Esta noite passada em Madrid:


Compilação de ontem:


----------



## Pek (26 Mai 2018 às 10:48)

Duas imagens opostas da Europa oceânica hiper-húmida


----------



## Pek (26 Mai 2018 às 11:08)

Tarazona (Zaragoza) esta noite:


Bonete (Albacete) ontem


----------



## Pek (26 Mai 2018 às 13:00)

Mais imagens de Garciaz (Cáceres) de anteontem:


















 Mais:


----------



## Pek (26 Mai 2018 às 15:00)

Navarra hoje:

- Pamplona:

-Beriain, ao sul de Pamplona:


----------



## Pek (26 Mai 2018 às 17:39)

Bordéus


Saragoça


----------



## Pek (26 Mai 2018 às 18:25)

Saragoça

Gironda


----------



## Pedro Mindz (26 Mai 2018 às 18:41)

Boa tarde, alguém me consegue arranjar uma previsão +/- fiável para dia 1-4 junho para Paris? Sei que ainda estamos longe mas existe algum modelo mais previsivel?

Obrigado desde já..


----------



## Pek (26 Mai 2018 às 18:50)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> Boa tarde, alguém me consegue arranjar uma previsão +/- fiável para dia 1-4 junho para Paris? Sei que ainda estamos longe mas existe algum modelo mais previsivel?
> 
> Obrigado desde já..



http://www.meteofrance.com/previsions-meteo-france/paris/75

Quando a data se aproxime:
http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/arome.php?ech=3&mode=101&map=1
http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/aromezoom.php?x=6312.57&y=4562.97&ech=5&zoom=4


----------



## Pek (27 Mai 2018 às 14:10)

Uncastillo (Saragoça)

Saragoça

San Sebastián

Sierra Nevada hoje


----------



## Pek (27 Mai 2018 às 14:33)

Ayora (Valencia) anteontem 



*MeteoAyora*‏@meteoayora 25 may.
Resultados de la caza. 25/05/2018. Ayora. @AEMET_CValencia @AEMET_SINOBAS @ayoraturismo @avamet @objtormentas @Preven_IIFF_CV @tiempobrasero @ElTiempo_tve












Autocarro aquático em Zaragoza 

Saint-Jean-d'Angély (Charente Maritime)


----------



## Pek (27 Mai 2018 às 17:03)

Hoje outro dia intenso:

- Alcalá de Júcar (Albacete)

- Linares de Mora (Teruel)

- Valdepeñas (Ciudad Real)

- Ayora (Valencia)


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Mai 2018 às 18:00)

Ouvi dizer que hoje em Londres tiveram grandes tempestades com trovoada. Partes da cidade sem luz e aeroporto com voos atrasados...


----------



## Pek (27 Mai 2018 às 18:22)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Ouvi dizer que hoje em Londres tiveram grandes tempestades com trovoada. Partes da cidade sem luz e aeroporto com voos atrasados...


----------



## Pek (28 Mai 2018 às 17:55)

Aguilar (La Rioja) ontem:

Desde o avião:

Raios nuvem-terra. Raio =/= Descarga. 





Huétor Vega (Granada)

Layes (Huesca)


----------



## Pek (28 Mai 2018 às 18:12)

Albacete ontem

Herrstein (Alemanha) ontem


Hoje mais:

- Saragoça, mais uma vez 

- Impacto de uma descarga em um cipreste de Nules (Castellón)

- Limoges


*#eustorm*‏@EUStormMap 10 minHace 10 minutos
#Limoges #France chasethunder_photographies captures this view of a Level 2 warned #thunderstorm this afternoon. Thank you. - 21/30 #eustorm http://eustormmap.com for the latest. #lightning #shelfcloud #stormalert #stormwarning


----------



## Pek (28 Mai 2018 às 23:10)

Cidade de Salamanca hoje


*FueNoNly*‏@fuenonly 26 minHace 26 minutos
Minutos Antes de la tromba que cayó en #*Salamanca*, sobre #Vialia #nubarrónAmenazante @CyLesVida @ecazatormentas @empresandome @VialiaSalamanca @Salamancatodo @aquilatierratve


----------



## Pek (28 Mai 2018 às 23:12)

Paris hoje


----------



## Pek (29 Mai 2018 às 20:19)

Hellín (Albacete) hoje


Ayora (Valencia)

Motilla del Palancar (Cuenca)


----------



## Orion (29 Mai 2018 às 23:26)

Um entre tantos outros exemplos:


----------



## Pek (30 Mai 2018 às 16:42)

La Rioja hoje:


----------



## c0ldPT (30 Mai 2018 às 16:50)

Apocalipse elétrico em Magdeburg, Alemanha. 




Foto de um amigo (Desculpem a qualidade):


----------



## Pek (30 Mai 2018 às 22:09)

Cap de Llauset (Pirenéus Aragoneses, província de Huesca) hoje:


----------



## Pek (30 Mai 2018 às 23:40)

Tordómar (Burgos) hoje:


----------



## Scan_Ferr (31 Mai 2018 às 19:24)

Isto anda mau pela Europa Central.


----------



## Pek (1 Jun 2018 às 19:35)

Hoje:

-Província de Saragoça


- Cidade de Logronho

- Hansens Holz (Alemanha)

Dia 25 em Toledo


----------



## Pek (2 Jun 2018 às 17:35)

La Roda (Albacete) agora :


Edito:Casa de los Pinos (Cuenca). A partir do minuto 1:02


----------



## Pek (2 Jun 2018 às 21:21)

Chuvas torrenciais na província de Albacete hoje:



Castela e Leão ontem.


----------



## Aristocrata (2 Jun 2018 às 22:16)

Os grandes rios Ibéricos continuam a receber muita água por esta altura. Seguramente as suas barragens continuam a encher e estarão agora com valores muito bons.


----------



## Pek (2 Jun 2018 às 23:41)

Liétor (Albacete) 

Socovos (Albacete) 

Calatayud (Saragoça)


----------



## Pek (3 Jun 2018 às 10:28)

Almaciles e Puebla de Don Fadrique (província de Granada) :


----------



## Pek (3 Jun 2018 às 21:10)

Bercimuel (Segovia)

Villahermosa (Ciudad Real)

Alfafar (Valencia)

Alginet (Valencia)


----------



## Pek (4 Jun 2018 às 14:26)

Sebúlcor (Segovia)

Férez (Albacete)

La Roda (Albacete)

Alginet (Valencia)

Escandinávia


----------



## Pek (4 Jun 2018 às 14:41)

Amurrio (província de Álava)

Antzuola (província de Guipúzcoa)


----------



## Snifa (5 Jun 2018 às 18:37)

Célula que apanhei no passado dia 01/06/2018 a uns 15 km de Zamora  (Espanha).

Em Zamora descarregou bem, com alguma trovoada e granizo de pequenas dimensões.


----------



## Pek (6 Jun 2018 às 11:14)

Snifa disse:


> Célula que apanhei no passado dia 01/06/2018 a uns 15 km de Zamora  (Espanha).
> 
> Em Zamora descarregou bem, com alguma trovoada e granizo de pequenas dimensões.



Belas imagens 


As acumulações de granizo da província de Granada no outro dia foram tão importantes que no dia seguinte eles ainda permaneciam no solo e foram capturados pelo satélite:

Refugio Jou de los Cabrones (Astúrias) 

Bela imagem do tornado de anteontem em Segóvia:

Sitges (Barcelona) hoje 

Imagens do radar. Possível supercélula na minha opinião:


----------



## Pek (6 Jun 2018 às 15:27)

Vídeo do nevão em La Renclusa (Pirenéus Aragoneses Orientais, província de Huesca) hoje

Respomuso (Pirenéus Aragoneses Centroocidentais, província de Huesca) no fim de semana passado:


----------



## Rachie (6 Jun 2018 às 16:06)

A Alemanha (pelo menos a zona de Munique) tem estado com bastante calor já há cerca de 2 semanas.
Informaram-me agora que há trovoada e inclusivamente há quem tenha ido mais cedo para casa.

Confirmado pelo sat24


----------



## Pek (6 Jun 2018 às 19:52)

Sierra Nevada (Granada)

Liria (Valencia)

Barcelona

Benavites (Valencia)


----------



## Pek (6 Jun 2018 às 21:06)

Refúgio de Cap de Llauset (Pirenéus Aragoneses Orientais, província de Huesca) hoje


----------



## Pek (7 Jun 2018 às 16:38)

Baleares hoje:




*Joan Munar*‏@munarfiol 10 hhace 10 horas
Com se'n va, aquesta primavera! @MiquelSalamanca @TempsIB3 #PortDeManacor


----------



## Msilva (9 Jun 2018 às 13:28)

Mais um dia extremamente quente em Oslo.


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Jun 2018 às 19:17)

Escandinávia e Europa Central/Leste continuam com anomalias significativas:






Portugal lá está no seu casulo de "frio"


----------



## rokleon (9 Jun 2018 às 20:15)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Escandinávia e Europa Central/Leste continuam com anomalias significativas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Impressionante, tem sido assim há 2 semanas, mais ou menos. O padrão anómalo nos países nórdicos (e aqui!) deve dissipar-se há medida que a próxima semana for passando.
EDIT: não só os nordicos, tambem Europa central e Leste.


----------



## rokleon (12 Jun 2018 às 10:45)




----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Jun 2018 às 20:55)

*Warnings issued as Ireland prepares for Storm Hector*





Image captionA satellite image of Storm Hector approaching
Storm Hector is set to bring strong winds as it moves to the north of Ireland and Great Britain on Wednesday evening and overnight.

The strongest gusts are expected along the west coast of Ireland.

Irish weather service, Met Éireann, has warned of a risk of coastal flooding as winds coincide with high tides.

A 'Status Orange' warning comes into force along parts of the west coast of the Republic from 21:00 local time on Wednesday until 10:00 on Thursday.

Gusts of up to 125km/h (80mph) are expected in the most exposed areas.

Overnight, the winds will also pick up speed across Northern Ireland as a Met Office 'Amber' warning comes into place for parts of the north and west.

A 'Yellow' warning has been issued for the rest of Northern Ireland.

Gusts of wind up to 100km/h (60mph) can be expected to come inland, possibly stronger for some parts of the north coast.
https://www.bbc.com/news/uk-northern-ireland-44470975


----------



## Gerofil (14 Jun 2018 às 11:36)

Ontem na Sérvia...

Dimitrije Krstić Krle


----------



## Gerofil (14 Jun 2018 às 21:10)

Esta semana tem visto uma grande actividade de tempestade e chuvas torrenciais em muitas partes da Europa. Os nossos colegas do serviço meteorológico da Hungria partilharam esta foto de uma super-Célula na terça-feira. Foto Dombai Davi
World Meteorological Orgazation


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Jun 2018 às 22:28)

Gerofil disse:


> Esta semana tem visto uma grande actividade de tempestade e chuvas torrenciais em muitas partes da Europa. Os nossos colegas do serviço meteorológico da Hungria partilharam esta foto de uma super-Célula na terça-feira. Foto Dombai Davi
> World Meteorological Orgazation


Possa, esta é de livro!


----------



## Gerofil (15 Jun 2018 às 11:56)

*Downburst na Áustria*

Peter Maier


----------



## Pek (18 Jun 2018 às 15:24)

Montes Malditos (Pirenéus Aragoneses Orientais, província de Huesca) ontem e anteontem:

- Face norte


- Face sul


- Vista parcial desde a webcam. Vista do Aneto (3404 m), Maldito (3354 m), Punta de Astorg (3354 m), Pico del Medio (3349 m), Coronas (3281 m), Abadías (3272 m) e Maladeta (3312 m) e os glaciares de Tempestades, Barrancs, Aneto e ligeiramente a parte superior do Maladeta.

Edito: Entretanto, no sudoeste ibérico...:




Fonte: AEMET Sinobas


----------



## Orion (19 Jun 2018 às 16:12)




----------



## rokleon (20 Jun 2018 às 15:51)

> Bizarre asperitas clouds over Tatras mountains as seen from S Poland on Jun 18th.
> Photos by Karol Nienartowicz - Mountain Photographer


----------



## Pek (22 Jun 2018 às 10:12)

Província de Pontevedra


----------



## Pek (22 Jun 2018 às 12:16)

Valencia de Alcántara (Cáceres) anteontem

San Morales (Salamanca) ontem:


----------



## Pek (26 Jun 2018 às 12:04)




----------



## Pek (27 Jun 2018 às 09:52)

Probabilidade de saraiva hoje e amanhã


Raios registrados ontem vs previstos


----------



## Pek (28 Jun 2018 às 15:58)

Edito: 17,1 km de Echotop hoje na província de Teruel:





https://twitter.com/carlosdezadeza


----------



## Pek (28 Jun 2018 às 18:36)

Laspaúles (Huesca) ontem:

Quintanar del Rey (Cuenca) ontem:

Badalona-Barcelona agora:

Edito: Fuente la Reina e Los Calpes (Castellón)


----------



## Pek (29 Jun 2018 às 10:24)

Montanejos (Castellón) ontem. *32 mm* em *10 minutos*  


Torrencialidade extrema


----------



## Pek (29 Jun 2018 às 17:37)

Almarza (Soria) ontem

Cidade de Leão


----------



## Pek (29 Jun 2018 às 21:53)

Cidade de Pamplona hoje


----------



## Orion (29 Jun 2018 às 23:08)

Muito calor na Sibéria:







Nada mau para uma das cidades mais frias do mundo:


----------



## KarluZ (30 Jun 2018 às 21:28)

Wurtzburgo Alemanha 11 Jun



Veszprém Hungria  12 Jun


----------



## Orion (1 Jul 2018 às 16:02)

*Britain's longest heatwave since 1976 is set to last for another MONTH as it brings more 86F sun today (but Met Office warns of thunderstorms and flooding)*

*The Met Office has issued its first weather warning for a thunderstorm in its 164-year history, after days of sweltering temperatures.*



> Introducing the new thunderstorm warning last month, the Met Office said: "Research found that many people felt there was a significant difference between the impacts of heavy rain in winter and those from thunderstorms.
> 
> "Therefore, we are introducing thunderstorm warnings to help communicate the potential impacts from this sort of weather, particularly through the summer months."


----------



## Pek (2 Jul 2018 às 00:21)

Saragoça hoje. Rajada de vento de 157 km/h



Storm splitting supercelular


----------



## Pek (2 Jul 2018 às 00:33)

Valencia


Tornado em Asturias


Derio (Vizcaya)


----------



## Orion (2 Jul 2018 às 18:04)




----------



## F_R (2 Jul 2018 às 18:39)

depois do calor da semana passada, as trovoadas voltaram em força esta noite.

Vou ver se encontro um video que vi hoje de manha sobre as trovoadas da noite passada em Nantes. Aqui foi igual mas eu nem dei por nada

Hoje na estação do aeroporto choveu 60.7mm que é 131% da normal deJulho


----------



## F_R (2 Jul 2018 às 19:55)

dois videos da noite passada 



uma casa a uns quilómetros daqui que ardeu por causa de um raio ontem






https://www.ouest-france.fr/pays-de...cenis-la-foudre-s-abat-sur-une-maison-5859449


----------



## rokleon (4 Jul 2018 às 19:25)

Está 'animado' em termos de tempestades, com bastantes células em França, vindas de Sudoeste.
última imagem de radar:





Depois os modelos a indicarem um desvio destas células e mais formação de convetividade na região dos Alpes, onde deverá precipitar mais.
Os acumulados previstos desde 12Z hoje, até depois de amanhã 11:00. Norte de Portugal como já referido, a continuar com os aguaceiros até dia 6.


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Jul 2018 às 21:16)




----------



## Pek (4 Jul 2018 às 21:20)

Dia muito intenso também no terço norte ibérico:

Gulina (Navarra)

Cidade de Vitoria (Álava)

Legaire (Álava) ¿Tornado? ¿Reventón (_downburst_)?

*Arabamet*‏@Arabamet 1 hHace 1 hora
Nos llegan estas fotos de la zona de Legaire (#Álava) tras la tormenta de esta tarde. Demasiada fuerza para ser algo "normal". ¿Tornado, downburst?
@Euskalmet @Armeteo @eguraldiaETB @meteosojuela @AEMET_SINOBAS @Navarrameteo @Meteonavarra_ @Eguraldia24 @lariojaMeteo@ecazatormentas @EUStormMap @Meteovilles @KeraunosObs @weather_es @tiempobrasero @StormchaserUKEU @StormChasersSP


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Jul 2018 às 21:23)




----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Jul 2018 às 21:26)




----------



## Scan_Ferr (5 Jul 2018 às 19:48)

Onda de calor no UK.


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Jul 2018 às 16:38)




----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Jul 2018 às 18:10)




----------



## Pek (9 Jul 2018 às 17:13)

Anteontem:







Ontem:






Alguns exemplos:



Spain Severe Weather retwitteó


*Laia Franzoni*‏@LaiaFranzoni 7 jul.
Pedregada sota Tavertet!#meteocatpedra #meteocat @meteocat @TomasMolinaB @MarionaBuj


----------



## Pek (9 Jul 2018 às 17:18)

Província de Palencia ontem



*Imanol Zuaznabar*‏@I_zuaznabar 21 hHace 21 horas
No son las llanuras americanas, son los páramos palentinos con una Supercélula y su mesociclón en fase de disipación. Imagen de esta tarde.


----------



## Pek (9 Jul 2018 às 17:43)

Agora mesmo muita atividade onde sempre: Teruel, Castellón, Tarragona, Huesca, Lérida, Gerona e Barcelona:






Sempre nos mesmos lugares. Exemplo de Ribes de Freser (Gerona):

- Anteontem:

- Ontem:

- Hoje:

A precipitação normal em um mês de julho neste ponto é de 100 mm. Este mês, até hoje, 66 mm.


Edito com os dados da estação de AEMET nesta localidade:

- Maio, junho, julho e agosto com mais de 100 mm de precipitação, e septiembre praticamente também:







- Máximo de precipitação no verão (331 mm) e mínimo no inverno (163 mm):


----------



## Pek (9 Jul 2018 às 22:07)

Coratxà (província de Castellón) hoje :

Parte 1

Parte 2


----------



## Pek (10 Jul 2018 às 01:06)

Conseqüências do tornado do dia 4 de julho em Legaire (província de Álava). Comparação de imagens do satélite Sentinel (cor natural e índice de vegetação). 3 de julho vs 8 de julho:


- 3 de julho:












- 8 de julho:











Fonte: https://twitter.com/Arabamet


----------



## Pek (10 Jul 2018 às 17:48)

Redemoinho em Binibequer (Menorca) hoje (vídeo dentro da notícia):


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Jul 2018 às 21:14)




----------



## João Pedro (10 Jul 2018 às 22:58)

Pek disse:


> Coratxà (província de Castellón) hoje :
> 
> Parte 1
> 
> Parte 2


Pobres árvores... impressionante!


----------



## Pek (11 Jul 2018 às 19:12)

Reventón (_downburst_) na cidade de Saragoça mais uma vez :


----------



## Pek (11 Jul 2018 às 19:24)

Mais


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Jul 2018 às 19:28)




----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Jul 2018 às 19:35)




----------



## Pek (11 Jul 2018 às 22:59)

Saragoça

Ávila

Castellón


----------



## Pek (13 Jul 2018 às 00:03)

Mais dois vídeos de Saragoça:



Ballobar (Huesca) hoje:


----------



## Pek (13 Jul 2018 às 22:14)

Supercélula ontem em Moyuela (Saragoça) 









Cidade de Logroño hoje:

Tafalla (Navarra). Rajada de 122 km/h y 34 mm en 10 minutos


----------



## Pek (14 Jul 2018 às 16:24)

Persianas furadas pela saraiva em Tafalla (Navarra)

Enrique Pérez de Eulate Igal retwitteó


*P. Civil Tolosa*‏@PCTolosa 2 hHace 2 horas
#Navarra RT @ElTiempoNavarra Ventanas orientadas al oeste en #Tafalla agujereadas por el #Granizo de la tormenta de ayer La racha de viento más intensa de 122 km/h fue de dirección oeste, 279° ►@AEMET_PaisVasco


----------



## Pek (14 Jul 2018 às 18:09)

Calahorra de Boedo (Palencia) ontem:



Vitoria (Álava) hoje. Agora mesmo :


Edito:


----------



## Pek (15 Jul 2018 às 19:30)

Mais imagens da província de Álava:


----------



## Pek (15 Jul 2018 às 23:25)

Cidade de Logroño hoje

Mendavia (Navarra)

Recuenco (Burgos)

Cidade de Vitoria (Álava)


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Jul 2018 às 13:14)




----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Jul 2018 às 13:17)




----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Jul 2018 às 13:18)




----------



## Pek (16 Jul 2018 às 14:01)

Barcelona e seus arredores hoje



Na minha ilha rissagues destacadas:






Exemplo desta manhã em Cala en Blanes (Menorca)


----------



## Pek (16 Jul 2018 às 17:38)

Vega de Espinareda (Leão) ontem:


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (17 Jul 2018 às 18:34)

Tsunami atinge as ilhas espanholas de Maiorca e Menorca, e faz uma vitima mortal 

https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/6795390/majorca-menorca-mini-tsunami-wave-beach-tourists


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Jul 2018 às 20:54)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Tsunami atinge as ilhas espanholas de Maiorca e Menorca, e faz uma vitima mortal
> 
> https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/6795390/majorca-menorca-mini-tsunami-wave-beach-tourists


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Jul 2018 às 20:55)




----------



## camrov8 (18 Jul 2018 às 00:06)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Tsunami atinge as ilhas espanholas de Maiorca e Menorca, e faz uma vitima mortal
> 
> https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/6795390/majorca-menorca-mini-tsunami-wave-beach-tourists


é verdade é parecido ao "storm surge" dos furacões mas mais rápidos e podem ser motivados por supercelulas ou outros fenómenos onde vento e baixas pressões entram em jogo


----------



## Pek (18 Jul 2018 às 00:19)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Tsunami atinge as ilhas espanholas de Maiorca e Menorca, e faz uma vitima mortal
> 
> https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/6795390/majorca-menorca-mini-tsunami-wave-beach-tourists





luismeteo3 disse:


>



Este fenômeno é o que nas Ilhas Baleares chamamos "rissagues" (rissaga no singular). Aqui é habitual, sendo destacada a zona de Ciutadella, no oeste da ilha de Menorca. Ocorrem principalmente no final da primavera e início do verão, nos meses de junho e julho especialmente. Um vídeo explicativo do fenômeno:


----------



## hurricane (18 Jul 2018 às 09:21)

https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...ls-for-help-as-arctic-circle-hit-by-wildfires

O verao este ano mudou de ares e foi para a Europa do Norte.


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Jul 2018 às 20:45)




----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Jul 2018 às 20:49)




----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Jul 2018 às 20:52)




----------



## Pek (19 Jul 2018 às 00:39)

Supercélula em Alcolea de Cinca (Huesca) hoje

Província de Sevilha anteontem


----------



## hurricane (19 Jul 2018 às 09:36)

Aqui em Bruxelas tem sido o melhor Verao desde que aqui cheguei em 2013. Sol e ceu azul o tempo todo e temperaturas nao muito altas mas de Verao. O problema é mesmo a falta de chuva. Por enquanto na Belgica ainda nao se fala nisso, mas na Holanda a situacao está a ser problematica. Por aqui a questao sao os jardins publicos que estao completamente secos e ninguem os rega.


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Jul 2018 às 13:46)




----------



## Pek (21 Jul 2018 às 01:26)

Festival supercelular hoje no quadrante nororiental ibérico:

- Uma das melhores imagens de uma supercélula que vi nos últimos tempos. Belchite (sudeste da província de Saragoça)

- Campo de Borja (oeste da província de Saragoça)

- Dois mais

- Saraiva severa em Fraga (Huesca)

- Ágreda (Soria)


----------



## Orion (21 Jul 2018 às 10:16)

*European heatwave brings drought, wildfires*







---


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Jul 2018 às 13:09)




----------



## hurricane (21 Jul 2018 às 13:11)

Nunca pensei dizer isto vivendo na Belgica, mas ja comeco a ficar farto de tanto calor. Ha quase 2 meses que so se anda bem de cavas. As casas sem ar condicionado sao um forno. E o calor aqui é sempre mais humido que em Portugal. Parece que vivo num pais tropical o tempo todo.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (21 Jul 2018 às 16:15)

hurricane disse:


> Nunca pensei dizer isto vivendo na Belgica, mas ja comeco a ficar farto de tanto calor. Ha quase 2 meses que so se anda bem de cavas. As casas sem ar condicionado sao um forno. E o calor aqui é sempre mais humido que em Portugal. Parece que vivo num pais tropical o tempo todo.


Queres trocar?


----------



## hurricane (21 Jul 2018 às 18:04)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Queres trocar?



Neste momento acho que nao me importava.


----------



## irpsit (22 Jul 2018 às 01:30)

Tem sido um ano brutal em geral no mundo  anível de recordes de calor.
E o verao tem sido muito quente por toda a Europa, em especial no Reino Unido, Bélgica e Holanda, e Escandinávia.

Estou curioso por ver se o Reino Unido vai bater o recorde de 38°C no final da proxima semana.

Parti de Edinburgo, Escócia, na semana passada e do aviao via-se aquilo que já se comprovada no solo, todos os campos amarelos e secos, rios sem água. Parece que estou a levantar voo do Alentejo!
Cheguei a Portugal e fiquei surpreeendido com o verde intenso ao aterrar no Porto.
Tudo trocado. A seca no Reino Unido é histórica.

Vagas de calor extremo também na Sibéria e no Japao.


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Jul 2018 às 08:08)

irpsit disse:


> Tem sido um ano brutal em geral no mundo  anível de recordes de calor.
> E o verao tem sido muito quente por toda a Europa, em especial no Reino Unido, Bélgica e Holanda, e Escandinávia.
> 
> Estou curioso por ver se o Reino Unido vai bater o recorde de 38°C no final da proxima semana.
> ...


Ouvi nas notícias que no Reino Unido é a maior seca desde à 50 anos e aqui foi o Junho mais fresco desde à 30 anos.


----------



## Dan (22 Jul 2018 às 09:16)

O 3º junho mais quente, no Reino Unido, desde 1910. Também o 3º mais seco em algumas regiões do Reino Unido. A estação de Heathrow já leva 2 meses quase sem chuva. Por lá, a vegetação não deve resistir muito bem a tão longos períodos de seca.


----------



## hurricane (22 Jul 2018 às 13:40)

Aqui na Belgica é igual. Está tudo sequissimo. Quando cai por vezes uns pingos de trovoada, seca logo tal sao as temperaturas altas. E para a semana preve-se muito e muito calor com o record do ano a ser batido provavelmente na sexta.


----------



## joralentejano (22 Jul 2018 às 14:48)

Pequena amostra, do estado dos campos no Reino Unido:





Não está muito longe, da típica paisagem de verão do Alentejo.


----------



## Orion (22 Jul 2018 às 14:54)




----------



## Orion (22 Jul 2018 às 14:58)




----------



## Pek (22 Jul 2018 às 17:43)

Agora mesmo na minha casa:

Original





75% velocidade





50% velocidade





O vento era forte e movia o tripé (ficava no telhado da minha casa)

Radar





12 mm na minha estação até agora


----------



## TiagoLC (22 Jul 2018 às 18:16)

Pek disse:


> Agora mesmo na minha casa:
> 
> Original
> 
> ...


Espetacular, Pek!


----------



## Pek (23 Jul 2018 às 10:02)

Tiagolco disse:


> Espetacular, Pek!



Obrigado!


----------



## Snifa (24 Jul 2018 às 09:05)

*Estado de Emergência na Grécia: 50 mortos e 156 feridos nos incêndios*

Os fogos que lavram na Grécia causaram pelo menos 50 mortos e 156 feridos, alguns em estado crítico, de acordo com os últimos dados da Proteção Civil grega, avançou hoje a agência de notícias Efe.

A mesma fonte precisou que 11 dos feridos estão em estado crítico e teme-se que o número de mortes seja ainda maior, uma vez que os serviços de emergência continuam a receber telefonemas a alertar para o desaparecimento de pessoas.

Todas as vítimas foram encontradas entre o porto de Rafina, a cerca de 30 quilómetros de Atenas, e Nea Makri, cerca de dez quilómetros mais a norte.

As vítimas encontravam-se em casa ou nos seus carros. Outras pessoas tentaram fugir do fogo atirando-se ao mar, mas acabaram por morrer afogados.

Um porta-voz da Cruz Vermelha disse à rede de televisão pública ERT que, depois de terem sido encontrados 24 corpos, os bombeiros descobriram hoje um outro grupo de 26 pessoas, já sem vida, num campo localizado na pequena cidade de Mati.

De acordo com os bombeiros, ainda existem três incêndios em curso na região de Ática, mas também grandes frentes noutras regiões do país, particularmente na área de Corinto, no Peloponeso, bem como na ilha de Creta.

As operações de combate aos incêndios prosseguiram durante a noite, mas foram prejudicadas por fortes ventos.

Depois de as autoridades terem declarado o estado de emergência e solicitado ajuda internacional, o porta-voz do Governo, Dimitris Tzanakopoulos, anunciou que os aviões de combate aos incêndios chegarão hoje de Espanha, bem como voluntários do Chipre.

Segundo o prefeito de Rafina, Evánguelos Burnús, pelo menos 500 casas e 200 veículos foram danificados em maior ou menor grau pelas chamas.

Burnus referiu, num comunicado enviado à televisão ERT, que continua a ser realizada a operação de resgate por mar realizada na segunda-feira e que os navios da Guarda Costeira estão a transportar muitos moradores de Rafina para outras áreas seguras.

https://www.jn.pt/mundo/interior/in...a-grecia-ja-causaram-seis-mortos-9628654.html


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Jul 2018 às 16:16)




----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Jul 2018 às 16:20)




----------



## Pek (24 Jul 2018 às 17:48)

Cidade de Gerona hoje:


Edito:


----------



## guisilva5000 (24 Jul 2018 às 19:29)

Snifa disse:


> *Estado de Emergência na Grécia: 50 mortos e 156 feridos nos incêndios*
> 
> Os fogos que lavram na Grécia causaram pelo menos 50 mortos e 156 feridos, alguns em estado crítico, de acordo com os últimos dados da Proteção Civil grega, avançou hoje a agência de notícias Efe.
> 
> ...



Muito mau  Portugal já passou pelo mesmo, só espero que os consigam controlar o mais rápido possível.


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Jul 2018 às 22:21)




----------



## rokleon (25 Jul 2018 às 09:51)

Próximos dois dias com chuva para 'acalmar' nos lados da Grécia devido aos incêndios recentes. Suécia também a precisar de precipitação...


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Jul 2018 às 10:53)




----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Jul 2018 às 11:18)




----------



## Orion (25 Jul 2018 às 15:28)




----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Jul 2018 às 14:46)




----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (26 Jul 2018 às 15:26)

Depois do fogo, a mãe natureza volta a mostrar.se em todo o seu esplendor na Grécia
Forte precipitação deixa uma zona perto de Atenas assim...

https://www.jn.pt/mundo/galerias/in...--9640803.html?utm_source=Push&utm_medium=Web


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Jul 2018 às 15:32)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Depois do fogo, a mãe natureza volta a mostrar.se em todo o seu esplendor na Grécia
> Forte precipitação deixa uma zona perto de Atenas assim...
> 
> https://www.jn.pt/mundo/galerias/in...--9640803.html?utm_source=Push&utm_medium=Web


Como diz o outro, uma desgraça nunca vem só...


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (26 Jul 2018 às 15:51)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Como diz o outro, uma desgraça nunca vem só...



Completamente!! Ninguém merece Mas isto tem um nome Luís! Aquecimento Global


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Jul 2018 às 15:55)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Completamente!! Ninguém merece Mas isto tem um nome Luís! Aquecimento Global


Sim, são as alterações climáticas e as suas consequências...


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Jul 2018 às 16:02)




----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Jul 2018 às 16:10)




----------



## jorgeanimal (26 Jul 2018 às 16:31)

Por favor expliquem-me qual a relação entre o aquecimento global e a construção de casas no meio de florestas e cidades em leitos de cheia ?


----------



## irpsit (26 Jul 2018 às 16:35)

Recorded batidos? Anda muito perto

38 Antwerp, Belgica, more de Bruxelas
38 em Bexley, Uk, sudeste de Londres

Mais longe do records, mas mesmo assim:
40 a sudeste de Paris


----------



## irpsit (26 Jul 2018 às 16:37)

irpsit disse:


> Recorded batidos? Anda muito perto
> 
> 38 Antwerp, Belgica, more de Bruxelas
> 38 em Bexley, Uk, sudeste de Londres
> ...



Passei hoje em Londres e o ar estava horrivel. Poluido e muito quente.


----------



## dahon (26 Jul 2018 às 17:05)

jorgeanimal disse:


> Por favor expliquem-me qual a relação entre o aquecimento global e a construção de casas no meio de florestas e cidades em leitos de cheia ?


Fácil, é tudo culpa nossa(humanos). Aí está a relação.
Uma potencia situações extremas e nós ainda nos vamos expor mais ás suas consequências.


----------



## hurricane (26 Jul 2018 às 18:42)

irpsit disse:


> Recorded batidos? Anda muito perto
> 
> 38 Antwerp, Belgica, more de Bruxelas
> 38 em Bexley, Uk, sudeste de Londres
> ...


Em autuerpia nao chegou aos 38C, mas sim 36C. Em Bruxelas chegou aos 35C. Agora tem estado a chover a trovejar com 31C. É uma sensacao horrivel. As casas sem preparacao para este clima e sem ar condicionado sao um autentico forno. Eu sendo da zona de Leiria, nunca em Portugal apanhei tantos dias de calor seguidos com minimas tropicais. Pelo menos na zona Oeste refresca 'a noite e o calor nunca é humido.


----------



## Orion (26 Jul 2018 às 18:48)




----------



## Orion (26 Jul 2018 às 18:53)

> “That we should experience such a high average temperature in Stockholm in May – 16.1 degrees – is an occurrence which, statistically speaking, happens just three times in a million years. So it was unusually warm; exceptionally, even, compared with what we tend to experience in May,” says Gustav Strandberg, climate researcher at SMHI's Rossby Centre. He has made a statistical analysis of one of the longest series of temperature measurements in Sweden – the “Stockholm temperature series” – with temperatures recorded from 1756.
> 
> The next highest average monthly temperate for Stockholm is from 1993, when the May average was 13.9 degrees, 2.2 degrees below this year’s average. This is also rare, statistically speaking only occurring once in over six hundred years. The average monthly temperature in Stockholm for May is 10.5 degrees, based on the meteorological normal period 1961-1990, which is used in today’s weather comparisons.



*Heatwave in May 2018: “It was unusually warm; exceptional, even”*


----------



## Orion (26 Jul 2018 às 18:59)




----------



## nelofafe (26 Jul 2018 às 20:59)

Recordes todos a cair... E ainda dizem que nao ha aquecimento...


----------



## Pek (26 Jul 2018 às 21:16)

Ejulve (Teruel) ontem. Em teoria, não havia risco de trovoadas, mas... 


Teruel, sempre Teruel. 

Hoje supercélulas nessa área de Teruel e Saragoça:


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Jul 2018 às 22:39)




----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Jul 2018 às 14:51)




----------



## irpsit (27 Jul 2018 às 16:28)

Bati o recorde historico onde vivo perto de Inverness, norte da Escocia

31C 

Sem palavras...

Tvz ainda chegue aos 32...


----------



## rokleon (27 Jul 2018 às 18:33)

*Greece wildfires: satellite imagery shows devastation in Mati – visual guide*
Horrível...



irpsit disse:


> Bati o recorde historico onde vivo perto de Inverness, norte da Escocia
> 
> 31C
> 
> ...


Um reparo. A localização que tens no teu perfil é Salzburgo.


----------



## Orion (28 Jul 2018 às 15:31)




----------



## PedroGPRO (28 Jul 2018 às 16:16)




----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Jul 2018 às 22:05)




----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Jul 2018 às 14:34)




----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Jul 2018 às 17:47)




----------



## rokleon (30 Jul 2018 às 23:01)

https://m.facebook.com/#!/severewea...7209114043/2295435760679512/?type=3&source=48


----------



## Orion (31 Jul 2018 às 13:37)




----------



## Orion (31 Jul 2018 às 14:55)

> Some regions in Germany sweltered as the mercury hit 39 degrees Celsius (102 F,) and the German Meteorological Office said the country's all-time record of 40.3 Celsius (104.5 Fahrenheit) could be topped Tuesday.
> 
> Rivers like the Rhine and the Elbe have soaked up so much heat that fish are beginning to suffocate.





> In Hamburg, authorities collected almost five metric tons (11,000 pounds) of dead fish from ponds over the weekend, dpa reported. Firefighters have started pumping fresh water into some ponds and lakes in a bid to raise oxygen levels.





> In Denmark, where the Meteorological Institute reported that the month of July has been the sunniest since they started recording data in 1920, sales of alcoholic beverages dropped in favor of non-alcoholic beers, sodas and white wine, the country's TV2 reported.



*Heat Wave Hits German Farmers as They Request 1 Billion Euros*


----------



## luismeteo3 (31 Jul 2018 às 14:57)

Orion disse:


> *Heat Wave Hits German Farmers as They Request 1 Billion Euros*


----------



## Orion (31 Jul 2018 às 15:04)




----------



## luismeteo3 (31 Jul 2018 às 20:26)




----------



## luismeteo3 (31 Jul 2018 às 20:28)




----------



## Orion (2 Ago 2018 às 15:11)

Daqui a uns dias o IM russo irá publicar o resumo de Julho relativamente ao hemisfério norte  https://meteoinfo.ru/en/climate


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Ago 2018 às 22:27)




----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Ago 2018 às 22:37)




----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Ago 2018 às 22:38)




----------



## Orion (3 Ago 2018 às 17:33)

Enquanto não são disponibilizados os mais diversos resumos...


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Ago 2018 às 21:29)

*Dois mortos e terceiro homem em estado grave hoje em Espanha devido ao calor*
3 ago 2018 20:27

Duas pessoas morreram hoje em Múrcia e Barcelona e uma terceira encontra-se em estado grave por um golpe de calor, num dia em que as elevadas temperaturas que atingem Espanha registaram uma subida generalizada.
... https://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artig...-estado-grave-hoje-em-espanha-devido-ao-calor


----------



## Orion (4 Ago 2018 às 09:47)




----------



## Orion (4 Ago 2018 às 14:28)

Na Alemanha registou-se o Abril  Julho mais quente desde 1881. Ainda assim, 2003 ainda reserva alguns recordes, como de temperatura máxima mais alta.


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Ago 2018 às 22:57)




----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Ago 2018 às 11:57)




----------



## Pek (6 Ago 2018 às 17:51)

luismeteo3 disse:


>



https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topic...e-calor-agosto-2018.9799/pagina-3#post-686609


----------



## Pek (6 Ago 2018 às 18:12)

Mallorca hoje:


----------



## Pek (7 Ago 2018 às 19:14)

O leste ibérico em ebulição:







Província de Barcelona anteontem:


Hoje

Jumilla (Murcia) ontem:


----------



## Pek (7 Ago 2018 às 19:21)

Gistaín (Huesca) hoje. Em poucos dias eu estarei lá 

El Toro (Castellón)



*El Toro*‏@ElToro1009 3 hHace 3 horas
@avametpred @Hardacho se veia venir y vino, piedra gorda en El Toro! foto:eusebio garcia


----------



## Pek (8 Ago 2018 às 01:42)

21.400 raios nuvem-terra até 19:35:







Exemplo em Calonge (Gerona)

El Rebollar (Valencia)


----------



## Danilo2012 (8 Ago 2018 às 05:10)

Esse topico nao deveria ser chamado seguimento Europa deveria ser chamado o Topico das desgraças na Europa na realidade nem tem seguimento é so o pessoal postando desgraca atraz de desgraca !

 E é claro acompanhado das informacoes que a Espanha é o lugar mais frio do sistema solar...

 O pessoal que fazia seguimento até se demandou de tanto exagero e postagem infinitas de desgraças, voces gostam ne disso ?


----------



## Scan_Ferr (8 Ago 2018 às 05:41)

Danilo2012 disse:


> Esse topico nao deveria ser chamado seguimento Europa deveria ser chamado o Topico das desgraças na Europa na realidade nem tem seguimento é so o pessoal postando desgraca atraz de desgraca !
> 
> E é claro acompanhado das informacoes que a Espanha é o lugar mais frio do sistema solar...
> 
> O pessoal que fazia seguimento até se demandou de tanto exagero e postagem infinitas de desgraças, voces gostam ne disso ?


Que exagero. O Pek é um grande contribuidor deste fórum.


----------



## Danilo2012 (8 Ago 2018 às 06:01)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Que exagero. O Pek é um grande contribuidor deste fórum.


 
 Eu pessoalmente nao gosto quando as pessoas ficam postando a mesma foto 5mil veses é exagero. E acaba afugentando pessoas que querem fazer um SEGMENTO meteorologico, alais aqui ja nao tem SEGMENTOS de qualidade a anos, e isso ninguem pode negar.

 E se eu quisesse ver desgracas eu simplesmente ligava a televisao 

 Mais isso é uma opniao pessoal rs é que eu nao consegui dormir muito bem hj


----------



## hurricane (8 Ago 2018 às 08:57)

Bem que festival eletrico esta noite em Bruxelas e por toda a Belgica. Durante mais de meia hora foi uma constante de relampagos sempre seguidos e o barulho sempre continuo com muito vento e chuva torrencial. Ja ha uns 4 anos que nao via assim uma verdadeira tempestade de verao na Belgica. Por toda a Belgica foram mais de 17 mil descargas. E o melhor disso tudo é que a temperatura finalmente baixou depois de ontem ter sido mais um dia de muito calor e de um inicio de noite quente e humido.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (8 Ago 2018 às 10:41)

Eu pessoalmente gosto de posts escritos decentemente. Há gostos para tudo...


----------



## Pek (8 Ago 2018 às 11:14)

Danilo2012 disse:


> Esse topico nao deveria ser chamado seguimento Europa deveria ser chamado o Topico das desgraças na Europa na realidade nem tem seguimento é so o pessoal postando desgraca atraz de desgraca !



É lógico, os entusiastas da meteorologia tendemos a gostar de fenômenos interessantes, extremos e severos que não acontecem todos os dias (embora mais do que pensamos). Não é que nos alegramos com os infortúnios, mas chama nossa atenção esse tipo de fenômeno natural poderoso.



Danilo2012 disse:


> E é claro acompanhado das informacoes que a Espanha é o lugar mais frio do sistema solar...



Eu não sabia que trovoadas elétricas intensas e repetitivas aconteciam no lugar mais frio da superfície da Terra, nem que as temperaturas de alguns dos seus mares circundantes podiam exceder os 30ºC...   
Olha que frio:
https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topic...e-calor-agosto-2018.9799/pagina-3#post-686609

Talvez antes de criticar o pessoal, seria necessário conhecer e valorizar todas as suas contribuições.

De qualquer forma, o que posso dizer de modo informativo e resumido é que a Espanha e toda a Península Ibérica têm uma enorme variedade, sendo um resumo de toda a Europa, um continente em miniatura. Não são incompatíveis nem raras neste território situações meteorológicas e climatológicas teoricamente opostas, algo muito interessante em uma área de tamanho tão limitado.



Danilo2012 disse:


> O pessoal que fazia seguimento até se demandou de tanto exagero e postagem infinitas de desgraças, voces gostam ne disso ?



Respondido acima.



Danilo2012 disse:


> Eu pessoalmente nao gosto quando as pessoas ficam postando a mesma foto 5mil veses é exagero. E acaba afugentando pessoas que querem fazer um SEGMENTO meteorologico, alais aqui ja nao tem SEGMENTOS de qualidade a anos, e isso ninguem pode negar.



O que a pessoal partilha neste tópico não é a mesma foto, são imagens e vídeos interessantes de fenômenos meteorológicos chamativos que talvez aconteçam mais do que pensamos. Tudo isso, claro, dentro do tempo limitado que tem em sua vida cotidiana para desfrutar do seu hobby e partilhar, em um gesto altruísta, algo que chamou a sua atenção. Talvez seja mais fácil e leve menos tempo colocar simplesmente a temperatura e umidade que aparecem na estação meteorológica de casa. Em todo caso, este é um fórum aberto, e se você considera que pode fazer melhor sempre pode participar. 



Danilo2012 disse:


> E se eu quisesse ver desgracas eu simplesmente ligava a televisao



Não acho que a televisão, e menos a de aqui, fale sobre este tipo de eventos com a perspectiva meteorológica que é usada em Meteopt.



Danilo2012 disse:


> Mais isso é uma opniao pessoal rs é que eu nao consegui dormir muito bem hj



Eu sinceramente espero que hoje você possa dormir melhor, mas encorajo-te, não obstante e se isso acontece de novo, a visitar muitos outros tópicos neste fórum em que os mesmos "foristas" que participam no seguimento europeu fazem as suas contribuições. Talvez mude a maneira de vê-los.


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Ago 2018 às 11:49)




----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Ago 2018 às 11:49)




----------



## hurricane (8 Ago 2018 às 12:37)

luismeteo3 disse:


>



Impressionante. Nunca tinha visto nada assim. Aquela casa ficou bonita


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Ago 2018 às 12:45)

hurricane disse:


> Impressionante. Nunca tinha visto nada assim. Aquela casa ficou bonita


E os carros? Vai lá vai!


----------



## Danilo2012 (8 Ago 2018 às 16:36)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Eu pessoalmente gosto de posts escritos decentemente. Há gostos para tudo...


 Voce é meio apaixonada por mim neh ? 
 Esta me stalkeando deis do post do Ashtar. 
 Qualquer dia que eu for para Portugal agente pode fazer um role mais ja vou avisando pra nao se apaixonar por que eu to numa faze de curticao e com todo respeito nao quero nada serio lol..
 mas por favor sigam voces mesmo, facam o que quiserem nao quis desrespeitar ninguem (eu tou ficando mais civilizado ultimamente)


----------



## Pek (8 Ago 2018 às 17:15)

Repetição da jogada


----------



## ClaudiaRM (8 Ago 2018 às 17:56)

Danilo2012 disse:


> Voce é meio apaixonada por mim neh ?
> Esta me stalkeando deis do post do Ashtar.
> Qualquer dia que eu for para Portugal agente pode fazer um role mais ja vou avisando pra nao se apaixonar por que eu to numa faze de curticao e com todo respeito nao quero nada serio lol..
> mas por favor sigam voces mesmo, facam o que quiserem nao quis desrespeitar ninguem (eu tou ficando mais civilizado ultimamente)



Lamento, mas tenho dois requisitos dos quais não posso prescindir no que diz respeito a homens: 

1 - A higiene pessoal 
2 - A literacia. 

Quanto à primeira, não sei nem quero saber. Quanto à segunda, está à vista. Sorry.


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Ago 2018 às 17:57)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Lamento, mas tenho dois requisitos dos quais não posso prescindir no que diz respeito a homens:
> 
> 1 - A higiene pessoal
> 2 - A literacia.
> ...


----------



## lserpa (8 Ago 2018 às 17:58)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Lamento, mas tenho dois requisitos dos quais não posso prescindir no que diz respeito a homens:
> 
> 1 - A higiene pessoal
> 2 - A literacia.
> ...



E viva ao seguimento da Europa 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## ClaudiaRM (8 Ago 2018 às 17:59)

Esqueci-me da sanidade mental. Está em  ex-aequo com a literacia.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (8 Ago 2018 às 18:05)

Peço desculpa pelo off topic. Mas podia ser pior. Podia começar a falar da relação entre o uso de microondas e os terramotos, a tecnologia dos governos para criar ondas de calor ou as realidades paralelas.


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Ago 2018 às 18:07)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Peço desculpa pelo off topic. Mas podia ser pior. Podia começar a falar da relação entre o uso de microondas e os terramotos, a tecnologia dos governos para criar ondas de calor ou as realidades paralelas.


Eu acho que se formos bem a ver, és uma forte candidata a ser uma alienígena infiltrada! Por isso é que ele gostou de ti!     sorry...


----------



## ClaudiaRM (8 Ago 2018 às 18:21)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Eu acho que se formos bem a ver, és uma forte candidata a ser uma alienígena infiltrada! Por isso é que ele gostou de ti!     sorry...



Já dizia o outro: 'I'm an alien, I'm a legal alien, I'm a Germany born Portuguese in Viseu'. Acho que não era bem assim mas pronto.


----------



## Orion (8 Ago 2018 às 20:31)

O IM alemão não tem boas notícias  











*Germany Faces Worst Harvest in 24 Years After Extreme Drought*

*Is Germany's Heat Wave a Preview of the Future?*



> What makes summer 2018 an exception is the unusually long period of heat. Such a persistent period of fine weather, with lots of sunshine and little rain, occurs on average once every 10 years at most in the country. And given the lack of rain, it's not the heat that's the problem, but the drought -- especially in northern and eastern Germany, where there has been virtually no rainfall in some places since May.
> 
> This may be due to climate change, but it may also be unrelated. Germany has also experienced extreme droughts in previous years. In 1992, for example, when wheat withered away in the fields, wells dried up and priests prayed for rain at church services. Or in 1971, when forest fires flared up in many places across the country. Or in 1947, when even drinking water became scarce.


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Ago 2018 às 20:40)

Pessoal, vamos lá a ter calma com o off-topic, sff.


----------



## Danilo2012 (8 Ago 2018 às 20:43)

Ei porque apagaram meu post ? isso nao é justo


----------



## Pek (9 Ago 2018 às 00:39)

Espectaculares saraivadas, fenômenos supercelulares e tornádicos hoje no leste ibérico:

- Moratalla (Murcia)

- Entre Híjar e Alcañiz (Teruel):

- Castelserás (Teruel)

- Tornado entre Alcañiz e Urrea de Gaén (Teruel)


----------



## Pek (9 Ago 2018 às 01:08)

Menção especial também ao tamanho da saraiva em Berga (Barcelona)


Amanhã mais, especialmente em Navarra, Huesca, Catalunha e Castellón. À noite, madrugada da quinta a sexta e sexta de manhã é susceptível que afecte a Menorca.


----------



## Pek (9 Ago 2018 às 01:22)

Recordes de temperatura em Berlim e no sul da Suécia:


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Ago 2018 às 08:50)




----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (9 Ago 2018 às 09:59)

*Suiça*
*Torrente de lama destrói casas e carros na Suiça *
*https://www.jn.pt/mundo/videos/inte...--9697485.html?utm_source=Push&utm_medium=Web*


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Ago 2018 às 10:17)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> *Suiça*
> *Torrente de lama destrói casas e carros na Suiça *
> *https://www.jn.pt/mundo/videos/inte...--9697485.html?utm_source=Push&utm_medium=Web*


O vídeo que postei foi desse evento penso eu... impressionante!


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (9 Ago 2018 às 10:28)

luismeteo3 disse:


> O vídeo que postei foi desse evento penso eu... impressionante!



Não vi o vídeo! Já tinhas postado?! É realmente impressionante, provavelmente efeito do degelo


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Ago 2018 às 10:30)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Não vi o vídeo! Já tinhas postado?! É realmente impressionante, provavelmente efeito do degelo


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Ago 2018 às 10:31)




----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (9 Ago 2018 às 10:37)

luismeteo3 disse:


>



Sim, é o mesmo! Não tinha visto! Vou apagar não fazer sentido estar aqui duas vezes!


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Ago 2018 às 10:38)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Sim, é o mesmo! Não tinha visto! Vou apagar não fazer sentido estar aqui duas vezes!


Não apagues! É uma notícia...


----------



## Pek (9 Ago 2018 às 11:49)

Berga (Barcelona) ontem:


Hoje mais. 

Em relação às Baleares...












Ainda com incerteza sobre o seu posicionamento final, afetando mais ou menos a uma ilha ou outra de acordo com esta circunstância.


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Ago 2018 às 13:17)




----------



## Pek (9 Ago 2018 às 17:06)

Situação complicada na Catalunha e arredores hoje:

- 32.500 raios na zona das 9:00 às 15:00 horas





Trovoadas severas organizadas:

Algumas imagens:

Premia de Mar (Barcelona)

Montmajor (Barcelona)

Collbató (Barcelona)

Cazatormentas.net retwitteó


*Collmeteo *‏@manusponja 1 hHace 1 hora
Collbató 26mm y temperatura actual de 17.2°C, fotos de la llegada de la tormenta @SoniaPapell @TomasMolinaB @AlfredRPico @MeteoSAB @AEMET_Cat @ARAmeteo @btveltemps @meteocat @lasextameteo @Meteoralia @tv3cat @PNMontserrat @tiempobrasero @ecazatormentas @ReedTimmerAccu






Barcelona
*Alfons Puertas*‏@alfons_pc 4 minHace 4 minutos
Tras pasar el #arcus de la #tormenta el cielo toma este aspecto retorcido #whalemouth detrás llega la #lluvia @AEMET_Esp @meteocat @wmo @btveltemps @eltempsTV3 @AlfredRPico @alcantara_alb @nestor_meteo @ARAmeteo @lasextameteo @tiempobrasero @CloudAppSoc @StormHour






Moulins (Auvérnia) esta manhã
*WEATHER/ METEO WORLD*‏@StormchaserUKEU 5 hHace 5 horas
WOW... Gorgeous #shelfcloud and nice structure too from Moulins, #France at 08.30 local time this morning 9th August... thank to @klaasm67 for reporting... #severeweather #StormHour #ExtremeWeather


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Ago 2018 às 17:18)




----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Ago 2018 às 17:19)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Não apagues! É uma notícia...


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Ago 2018 às 22:06)




----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Ago 2018 às 22:10)




----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Ago 2018 às 22:11)




----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Ago 2018 às 22:12)




----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Ago 2018 às 22:13)




----------



## Pek (10 Ago 2018 às 01:22)

Impressionante espectáculo nas Baleares agora mesmo. Cerca de 16.000 raios em pouco tempo e um CCM em crescimento sobre as nossas cabeças. Estou tirando fotos e timelapse.


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Ago 2018 às 07:50)




----------



## Pek (10 Ago 2018 às 11:16)

Aproveitando este mapa de descargas eléctricas comento um importante aspecto técnico: descarga eléctrica e raio não são o mesmo. Um raio nuvem-terra pode gerar várias descargas (impactos em terra). Aproximadamente o 70% dos raios geram mais de uma descarga eléctrica i o 50% mais de dois:






Dou um exemplo de um mapa de raios também de ontem:






60.000 raios nuvem-terra, o que pode corresponder a cerca de 100.000 descargas, talvez algo mais.

É importante ter isto em mente, porque muitas vezes os dois conceitos são usados de forma intercambiável e eles não são.


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Ago 2018 às 11:41)

*Imagens mostram dimensão das inundações no sudoeste de França*

10.08.2018 às 10h37





1 / 12
IROZ GAIZKA/ Getty Images





2 / 12
IROZ GAIZKA/ Getty Images





3 / 12
MEHDI FEDOUACH/ Getty Images





4 / 12
GEOFFROY VAN DER HASSELT/ Getty Images





5 / 12
IROZ GAIZKA/ Getty Images





6 / 12
IROZ GAIZKA/ Getty Images





7 / 12
IROZ GAIZKA/ Getty Images





*Chuvas torrenciais fizeram transbordar as margens dos rios no sul de França, provocando cheias-relâmpago que fizeram com que 1600 pessoas tivessem de ser resgatadas de acampamentos na região*

A região mais afetada foi a de Gard, onde 750 pessoas foram resgatadas, 119 das quais crianças, muitas delas alemãs, que foram retiradas do seu acampamento em Saint-Julien-de-Peyrolas, disse o ministro do Interior, Gerard Collomb.

As equipas de busca, que incluem mergulhadores, procuraram um homem alemão de 70 anos dado como desaparecido, que terá sido arrastado pela água quando se encontrava dentro da sua carrinha, ainda que não haja confirmação oficial, segundo as autoridades, que se encontrava dentro do veículo.

Quatro crianças alemãs foram hospitalizadas em Bagnols-sur-Ceze por hipotermia, encontrando-se entre o total de 10 pessoas hospitalizadas com ferimentos ligeiros, adiantou a polícia militar francesa (Gard Gendarmerie) na sua página na rede social Facebook, citada pela Associated Press (AP).


Mais de 400 bombeiros e 'gendarmes', muitos enviados de outras regiões, ajudaram nas evacuações, recorrendo a helicópteros para localizar os acampamentos e ocasionalmente nos resgates.

Várias estradas na região permaneciam cortadas ao início da noite.

As autoridades adiantaram que a água levaria algum tempo a recuar, apelando às pessoas para que se mantivessem vigilantes.
http://visao.sapo.pt/actualidade/mu...dimensao-das-inundacoes-no-sudoeste-de-Franca


----------



## Pek (10 Ago 2018 às 11:55)

Quanto às Ilhas Baleares, a madrugada foi espectacular com infinidade de raios, precipitações torrenciais (60 mm em menos de meia hora), supercélulas associadas, trombas de água de grande tamanho (e talvez algum tornado) e alguns resgates aqui em Menorca:





https://twitter.com/MiquelSalamanca






https://menorca.info/menorca/local/...tan-menores-monitores-dormian-trebaluger.html

Algumas imagens. O céu constantemente iluminado:


E esta brutal:

Depois coloco alguma minha.


----------



## Pek (10 Ago 2018 às 13:21)

Também das Ilhas Baleares, desta vez em Formentera:


----------



## Pek (10 Ago 2018 às 14:42)

Um timelapse que pude fazer quando o CCM estava-se afastando a leste:

- Velocidade original:





- 60% da velocidade:






P.S.: Estou editando e adicionando novos timelapses

Por ordem (pode levar algum tempo para carregar):

-1. Aproximação e sinais de rotação de algumas células associadas. A várias velocidades:












- 2.Estes timelapses infelizmente foram cortados, mas a rotação foi muito clara (ver o começo de cada um deles):











Pego algumas capturas de baixa qualidade dos timelapses para que se veja melhor
















-3. Após a passagem da supercélula o CCM se aproximava. O céu constantemente iluminado pelos raios incessantes:







- 4. O CCM já estava aqui





- 5. O fim do mundo 






- 65% de velocidade





Nota: Os timelapses e gifs são todos de baixa qualidade devido a questões de tamanho.
Nota 2: Sem dúvida uma daquelas situações que todos os amantes da meteorologia desfrutam.


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Ago 2018 às 15:47)




----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Ago 2018 às 16:52)




----------



## remember (10 Ago 2018 às 17:59)

Pek disse:


> Um timelapse que pude fazer quando o CCM estava-se afastando a leste:
> 
> - Velocidade original:
> 
> ...



Obrigado pelo teu trabalho @Pek , muito interessante!


----------



## Orion (11 Ago 2018 às 18:03)




----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Ago 2018 às 12:59)




----------



## Pek (13 Ago 2018 às 17:43)

Saragoça mais uma vez:


----------



## Paelagius (14 Ago 2018 às 13:19)

Era para ter reportado o aviso de amarelo para laranja… Foi uma noite de temporal valente sobre Génova.

Ontem passou um tornado ao largo
http://www.ilsecoloxix.it/p/genova/2018/08/13/ADFqNR8-tromba_marina_crevari.shtml

Hoje caiu uma ponte
http://www.ilsecoloxix.it/p/genova/2018/08/14/ADR8G98-liguria_allerta_arancione.shtml

Até ao momento, que eu saiba, está tudo bem com as pessoas amigas e familiares que me são mais próximas.


----------



## WHORTAS (15 Ago 2018 às 18:25)

Hoje estou por aqui.
Difícil a caminhada ainda por cima com o equipamento de moto...
Já há água mas não muita.
Foto da nascente ,da primeira estrada que o rio cruza e da primeira povoação, Douruelo de la Sierra


----------



## Pek (15 Ago 2018 às 18:56)

WHORTAS disse:


> Hoje estou por aqui.
> Difícil a caminhada ainda por cima com o equipamento de moto...
> Já há água mas não muita.
> Foto da nascente ,da primeira estrada que o rio cruza e da primeira povoação, Douruelo de la Sierra




E um dos últimos vestígios de neve na área:


----------



## Pek (17 Ago 2018 às 13:12)

Montes Malditos (província de Huesca) desde a cimeira do Montardo (província de Lérida) anteontem. Em primeiro plano os lagos de Mar e La Restanca:


Em dois dias estarei lá!


----------



## Pek (17 Ago 2018 às 13:28)

Pinoso (Alicante) ontem:


Raios nuvem-terra:





Ibiza hoje:


----------



## Pek (17 Ago 2018 às 15:57)

Barcelona 

Terrassa (Barcelona)


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Ago 2018 às 11:58)




----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Ago 2018 às 20:40)




----------



## rokleon (20 Ago 2018 às 21:50)




----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Ago 2018 às 20:26)

*Drought reveals ancient 'hunger stones' in European river*
Aug 23: https://www.sfgate.com/news...
DECIN, Czech Republic (AP) — Due to this summer's drought in Central 
Europe, boulders known as "hunger stones" are reappearing in the Elbe 
River.
The low water levels in the river that begins in the Czech Republic then crosses Germany into the North Sea has 
exposed stones on the river bed whose appearances in history used to warn people that hard times were coming.
Over a dozen of the hunger stones, chosen to record low water levels, can now be seen in and near the northern Czech town of Decin near the German border.
The oldest water mark visible dates to 1616. That stone, is considered the oldest hydrological landmark in Central 
Europe, bears a chiseled inscription in German that says: "When you see 
me, cry."
https://s.hdnux.com/photos/...


----------



## rokleon (23 Ago 2018 às 22:13)

Células bem visíveis na Europa Central





´
Muitas descargas eletricas na Europa Central. http://en.blitzortung.org/live_lightning_maps.php?map=10


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Ago 2018 às 20:51)




----------



## Pek (28 Ago 2018 às 21:21)

Mansilla de las Mulas (Leão)



E outra na cidade de Saragoça... 




*Ana*‏@AriesAbril11 1 hHace 1 hora
@AEMET_Aragon @meteo_aragon @MeteoZGZ Hola otra vez ! Así estaba el cielo antes de todo lo que está cayendo ahora por mi casa , menuda tronada !


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Ago 2018 às 22:21)




----------



## Pek (29 Ago 2018 às 18:17)

Hoje mais:

- Besalú (Gerona)

- Viver (Castellón)

- Sarrión (Teruel)


----------



## rokleon (29 Ago 2018 às 18:56)

Visualmente muito bom


----------



## remember (29 Ago 2018 às 19:09)

rokleon disse:


> Visualmente muito bom



Catano, parece o fim do mundo!


----------



## Pek (29 Ago 2018 às 19:35)

Mais de hoje:


----------



## Pek (29 Ago 2018 às 20:34)

E duas imagens de telemóvel das férias nos Pirenéus. Um pequeno avanço dos vários reportagens que vou postar nos próximos dias (quando tiver um pouco de tempo e passe as fotos da câmera, que são muitíssimas ):

- Panorâmica da secção inferior do vale de Ordesa desde os miradouros _del Molar _(Huesca). (Clicar para ver em tamanho grande)








- Túnel de neve em um grande nevado a 1800 metros de altitude ao sopé do pico Robiñera (3003 m) no _Circo de Barrosa _(Huesca).


----------



## João Pedro (29 Ago 2018 às 22:35)

Pek disse:


> E duas imagens de telemóvel das férias nos Pirenéus. Um pequeno avanço dos vários reportagens que vou postar nos próximos dias (quando tiver um pouco de tempo e passe as fotos da câmera, que são muitíssimas ):
> 
> - Panorâmica da secção inferior do vale de Ordesa desde os miradouros _del Molar _(Huesca). (Clicar para ver em tamanho grande)
> 
> ...


Sítio fantástico e belíssimo, mal posso esperar pelas fotos!  Adorei quando lá estive, no já longínquo verão de 2003... 
Quem é o rapaz na segunda foto? Tu?


----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Ago 2018 às 21:30)




----------



## Pek (5 Set 2018 às 17:51)

João Pedro disse:


> Sítio fantástico e belíssimo, mal posso esperar pelas fotos!  Adorei quando lá estive, no já longínquo verão de 2003...
> Quem é o rapaz na segunda foto? Tu?



Sim 

Nestes dias quase não tenho tempo para a meteo e participar no fórum, mas não pude ignorar o de hoje :

Albalate del Arzobispo (Teruel)

*El Tiempo de Teruel*‏@TeruelMeteo 59 minHace 59 minutos
#Granizo de hasta 7cm en Albalate del Arzobispo, Teruel 5 septiembre 2018 Imagen: Carlos Carbó





Tutiempo, El Tiempo, Aragón TV El Tiempo y 6 más

El Tiempo de Teruel retwitteó


*Objetivo Tormenta*‏@objtormentas 2 hHace 2 horas
Pedrisco de casi 7 cm en las inmediaciones de Albolote del Arzobispo (Teruel, España) @AEMET_Esp @ecazatormentas @severeweatherEU @TiempoCom @tiempobrasero @monicalopez_tve





Carolina Morán, Isabel Moreno, Juan Antonio Salado y 7 más


----------



## rokleon (5 Set 2018 às 19:41)




----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Set 2018 às 10:42)




----------



## Pek (6 Set 2018 às 16:39)

Barcelona-El Raval esta madrugada:

*76,8 mm* en 30 min
*36,3 mm* en 10 min
*4,9 mm* en 1 min



Delta do Ebro (Tarragona)

Menorca agora:




https://twitter.com/martarb4

De madrugada um SCM por aqui (norte da ilha). 25.000 raios em pouco tempo :


----------



## rokleon (7 Set 2018 às 11:19)

Península da Crimeia, ontem.
Uma das melhores imagens senão a melhor que já vi. Não é do outro mundo, é deste mesmo!!!

Concentrações de tempestade já deslocadas hoje mais para Este da península.


----------



## MSantos (7 Set 2018 às 11:22)

rokleon disse:


> Península da Crimeia, ontem.
> Uma das melhores imagens senão a melhor que já vi. Não é do outro mundo, é deste mesmo!!!
> 
> Concentrações de tempestade já deslocadas hoje mais para Oeste da península.



Tão espectacular que parece photoshop...


----------



## rokleon (7 Set 2018 às 12:08)

MSantos disse:


> Tão espectacular que parece photoshop...


Não me parece.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (7 Set 2018 às 12:38)

rokleon disse:


> Não me parece.



Dando uma vista de olhos pelo twitter do rapaz, parece que ele gosta de fotos bem "tratadas"  No entanto também me parece que estas apesar de "retocadas" têm muito de verdadeiro , o que faz delas t espetaculares, mas também algo assustadoras!  Pena não existir um vídeo do momento


----------



## Thomar (7 Set 2018 às 12:43)

Aqui está o video:


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Set 2018 às 14:00)




----------



## Elche (7 Set 2018 às 14:48)

Boa tarde,

*- Elche (Espanha):*
Temperatura: *28,2ºC*
Humidade: *59%*
Chuva hoje: *1,0 mm*


----------



## remember (7 Set 2018 às 14:59)

Elche disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> *- Elche (Espanha):*
> Temperatura: *28,2ºC*
> ...


Sê bem vindo/a ao nosso espaço, bons registos.

Desconhecia Elche, umas fotos de vez em quando não fazem mal a ninguém.

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (7 Set 2018 às 15:11)

Thomar disse:


> Aqui está o video:



Obrigado @Thomar , sem dúvida brutal


----------



## remember (7 Set 2018 às 15:15)

Thomar disse:


> Aqui está o video:


Caso para dizer mais uma vez, "cum Catano"

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pek (7 Set 2018 às 15:36)

Elche disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> *- Elche (Espanha):*
> Temperatura: *28,2ºC*
> ...



Bem vindo!. Suas contribuições desde o litoral sudeste ibérico serão interessantes!


Precisamente hoje nessa área está sendo um dia ativo em relação às trombas de água e tornados. Alguns exemplos:

- La Mata (Alicante)

- Guardamar del Segura (Alicante)

Ontem entre Oliva (Valencia) e Dénia (Alicante)


Nas Baleares:

- Ibiza


----------



## Pek (7 Set 2018 às 21:28)

Minha cidade natal, Granollers (Barcelona), esta tarde. Reventón (_downburst_) e 83 mm em pouco tempo:


Os cinemas

Danos


----------



## Elche (8 Set 2018 às 10:07)

*Málaga (Espanha)*














Obrigado pelas boas vindas. Em Elche (Alicante) :

Temperatura: *23,3ºC*
Humidade:  *76%*
Pressão: 1015 hPa

Precipitação:  *0,5 mm* (Está chovendo)


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Set 2018 às 21:55)

Imagens de facto impressionantes...


----------



## Orion (8 Set 2018 às 22:32)




----------



## Orion (8 Set 2018 às 22:43)




----------



## João Pedro (8 Set 2018 às 23:04)

remember disse:


> Sê bem vindo/a ao nosso espaço, bons registos.
> 
> Desconhecia Elche, umas fotos de vez em quando não fazem mal a ninguém.
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


Elche é famosa pelo seu palmeiral, que é o maior da Europa e um dos maiores do mundo


----------



## João Pedro (8 Set 2018 às 23:06)

Pek disse:


> Minha cidade natal, Granollers (Barcelona), esta tarde. Reventón (_downburst_) e 83 mm em pouco tempo:
> 
> 
> Os cinemas
> ...


És catalão? E eu a pensar que eras leonês...


----------



## João Pedro (8 Set 2018 às 23:08)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Imagens de facto impressionantes...


Que raio se passa em Espanha este ano? Tem sido disto e afins o ano todo...


----------



## Tonton (9 Set 2018 às 14:37)

Mas que grande festival eléctrico vai, já a estas horas, por esta região de Espanha:


----------



## Elche (9 Set 2018 às 15:05)

João Pedro disse:


> Que raio se passa em Espanha este ano? Tem sido disto e afins o ano todo...



A *'Gota fría' *é comum durante os meses de setembro e outubro na área de Levante.


----------



## João Pedro (9 Set 2018 às 15:57)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Imagens de facto impressionantes...


Que raio se passa em Espanha este ano? Tem sido disto e afins o ano todo...


Elche disse:


> A *'Gota fría' *é comum durante os meses de setembro e outubro na área de Levante.


Pois sim, mas eu referia-me aos muitos eventos extremos que têm ocorrido no território espanhol desde janeiro, e não só agora; desde nevões a super células, trombas de água, granizo gigante, enxurradas... parece que os espanhóis irritaram os Deuses da meteorologia!


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Set 2018 às 16:05)

João Pedro disse:


> Que raio se passa em Espanha este ano? Tem sido disto e afins o ano todo...
> 
> Pois sim, mas eu referia-me aos muitos eventos extremos que têm ocorrido no território espanhol desde janeiro, e não só agora; desde nevões a super células, trombas de água, granizo gigante, enxurradas... parece que os espanhóis irritaram os Deuses da meteorologia!



É bem verdade, parece que os nuestros hermanos, tem tido pouca sorte, no que toca á meteorologia, estas ocorrencias são mais habituais notros países, ás vezes asiáticos.


----------



## João Pedro (9 Set 2018 às 16:07)

Pedro1993 disse:


> É bem verdade, parece que os nuestros hermanos, tem tido pouca sorte, no que toca á meteorologia, estas ocorrencias são mais habituais notros países, ás vezes asiáticos.


Pouca sorte... talvez... Depende muito da perspectiva... 
Pronto, desde que não haja fatalidades nem danos de maior, diria que tem sido um ano espetacular! Meramente do ponto de vista da meteorologia, claro


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Set 2018 às 16:33)

João Pedro disse:


> Pouca sorte... talvez... Depende muito da perspectiva...
> Pronto, desde que não haja fatalidades nem danos de maior, diria que tem sido um ano espetacular! Meramente do ponto de vista da meteorologia, claro



Pois, pouca sorte que é como quem diz, a meteorologia é mesmo assim imprevisivel, sim e desde que não haja perdas humanas, que é sempre que costuma pedir.


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Set 2018 às 21:24)




----------



## Pek (12 Set 2018 às 23:35)

João Pedro disse:


> És catalão? E eu a pensar que eras leonês...



Minha família materna é da província de Zamora (muito perto de Sanabria e da raia e o município de Bragança) e a paterna do vale do Lozoya na Serra de Guadarrama (província de Madrid perto da de Segóvia). Meus pais se mudaram para Barcelona, lá eles se conheceram, viveram bastante tempo e eu nasci  Catalão e do Barça, mas para mim os outros dois sites também são colunas fundamentais na minha vida.


Um resumo do episódio da DANA (_Depresión Aislada en Niveles Altos_ (depressão isolada em níveis altos)) com um vídeo por dia:

- Dia 8. Cebolla (Toledo)

- Dia 9. Xàtiva (Valencia), Santa María de Huerta (Soria), Cullera (Valencia), Hellín (Albacete)

- Dia 10 Beas de Segura (Jaén)

- Dia 11. Cinco Casas (Ciudad Real)

- Dia 12. Estação de metro da Diagonal (Barcelona)


----------



## João Pedro (12 Set 2018 às 23:50)

Pek disse:


> Minha família materna é da província de Zamora (muito perto de Sanabria e da raia e o município de Bragança) e a paterna do vale do Lozoya na Serra de Guadarrama (província de Madrid perto da de Segóvia). Meus pais se mudaram para Barcelona, lá eles se conheceram, viveram bastante tempo e eu nasci  Catalão e do Barça, mas para mim os outros dois sites também são colunas fundamentais na minha vida.
> 
> 
> Um resumo do episódio da DANA (_Depresión Aislada en Niveles Altos_ (depressão isolada em níveis altos)) com um vídeo por dia:
> ...


Ok, ok, está explicado!  E escolheram uma belíssima localização para te fazer, tus papas... aprovado! 

Vídeos incríveis. Espanha está "debaixo de fogo" este ano, meteorologicamente falando


----------



## Pek (13 Set 2018 às 00:19)

João Pedro disse:


> Ok, ok, está explicado!  E escolheram uma belíssima localização para te fazer, tus papas... aprovado!



 



João Pedro disse:


> Vídeos incríveis. Espanha está "debaixo de fogo" este ano, meteorologicamente falando



E o que resta, com estas temperaturas na superfície do Mediterrâneo...


----------



## Pek (13 Set 2018 às 17:34)

Ronda (Málaga) hoje

5 min: 10,8 mm
10 min: 20,4 mm
15 min: 29,4 mm
30 min: 53,6 mm

Fonte: https://twitter.com/alb_Ronda


----------



## Pek (14 Set 2018 às 19:06)

Riofrío e Loja (Granada) hoje


----------



## Thomar (14 Set 2018 às 20:14)

Imagens e vídeos impressionantes *Pek!* Obrigado pela partilha. 
Como alguém já aqui disse (e desculpem-me não fui ver... ), Espanha em termos meteorológicos tem sido muita activa este verão.
E agora, em género de brincadeira, os espanhóis devem ter irritado o São Pedro ou outros deuses do tempo (meteorológico).


----------



## rokleon (18 Set 2018 às 11:26)

Suscétivel a formação de um "Medicane" daqui a 2 dias.

Última analise de SSTs:




do modelo wrf


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Set 2018 às 21:28)




----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Set 2018 às 21:38)




----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Set 2018 às 10:13)




----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Set 2018 às 10:15)




----------



## Orion (19 Set 2018 às 16:54)




----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Set 2018 às 17:59)




----------



## rokleon (20 Set 2018 às 08:39)

Um Medicane poderá formar-se no mar Ioniano. ( um pouquinho mais a leste do que o que a última depressão)
Post da severe weather:


O último (que está a ocorrer) parece estar a 'renascer', pelas imagens nos satélites (eumetsat 6h da manha). Não está considerado como furacão e não deverá ser, mas é uma depressão evidente mas não se acentuou como uns modelos previam. Não sei se estou completamente certo, mas não há nada de especial nas notícias.


----------



## rokleon (20 Set 2018 às 08:49)

rokleon disse:


> Um Medicane poderá formar-se no mar Ioniano. ( um pouquinho mais a leste do que o que a última depressão)
> Post da severe weather:
> 
> 
> O último (que está a ocorrer) parece estar a 'renascer', pelas imagens nos satélites (eumetsat 6h da manha). Não está considerado como furacão e não deverá ser, mas é uma depressão evidente mas não se acentuou como uns modelos previam. Não sei se estou completamente certo, mas não há nada de especial nas notícias.


Ups...


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Set 2018 às 13:32)




----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Set 2018 às 13:37)




----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Set 2018 às 14:30)

*Hurricane force windstorm in parts of the Alps tonight and tomorrow morning, September 23-24!*
*By SWE* | Mesoscale Discussion | 23 September 2018

*The sharp and intense cold front that is crossing central Europe today will bring an intense, locally hurricane-force windstorm into northern and eastern Alps tonight and tomorrow morning.*

The sharp and intense cold front, which is expected to cause significant severe weather in central Europe today, will graze the northern and eastern Alps tonight. Wind gusts at higher elevations in the Alps will surpass 150-170 km/h and likely approach and locally exceed 200 km/h. In fact, latest ICON-EU model guidance indicates peak gusts of 220-240 km/h! The windstorm will persist from early evening on Sunday until mid-morning on Monday.




http://www.severe-weather.eu/mcd/hu...tonight-and-tomorrow-morning-september-23-24/


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Set 2018 às 14:34)




----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Set 2018 às 14:35)




----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Set 2018 às 14:55)




----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Set 2018 às 15:05)

*As pessoas na Alemanha estão a receber o alerta nos telemóveis de tempestade severa iminente, trovoada e ventos ciclónicos...*


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Set 2018 às 19:59)




----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Set 2018 às 20:02)




----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Set 2018 às 20:06)




----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Set 2018 às 20:10)




----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Set 2018 às 20:53)




----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Set 2018 às 21:28)

Enquanto os paises no norte da Europa esta a "braços", com chuva e vento, nós, no sul estamos a "morrer" de calor, com as temperaturas a bater na casa dos 40ºC, logo no inicio da semana.


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Set 2018 às 21:35)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Enquanto os paises no norte da Europa esta a "braços", com chuva e vento, nós, no sul estamos a "morrer" de calor, com as temperaturas a bater na casa dos 40ºC, logo no inicio da semana.


Parece que na Alemanha já há uma morto e vários feridos com a tempestade Fabienne...


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Set 2018 às 22:37)




----------



## rokleon (23 Set 2018 às 22:53)

Uma consequência do vento de Levante. Gibraltar a funcionar como 'muro'.


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Set 2018 às 11:49)




----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Set 2018 às 13:57)




----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Set 2018 às 14:51)




----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Set 2018 às 20:30)




----------



## Pek (24 Set 2018 às 20:59)

Grande contraste de temperaturas hoje em muito pouco espaço como era previsto:






O caso galego é particularmente destacado:


Máximas de 14 °C no norte de Lugo e de 35 °C no vale do Minho.


----------



## Pek (25 Set 2018 às 11:20)

Bom resumo da diversidade ibérica:

E muita atenção para o que pode ser formado ao largo da costa da Líbia e depois viajar para o Mar Jônico. Ao contrário daquele do outro dia, que não foi, este sim parece um medicane (ciclone) a sério:











Curiosamente estes dois anos estão-se formando esse tipo de fenômeno na área jónica e não no Mediterrâneo ocidental, onde são mais comuns, e ainda mais no outono:















Mais informação: https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-europa-2017.9122/pagina-83#post-636257
Artigo completo: _A long-term climatology of medicanes_


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Set 2018 às 11:24)




----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Set 2018 às 11:25)




----------



## Pek (25 Set 2018 às 17:32)

Benidorm (Alicante) agora

Turistas britânicos a entrar em contacto com a torrencialidade de Alicante 

Edito: Mapa com os valores definitivos das temperaturas máximas de ontem. Três países em um


----------



## hurricane (25 Set 2018 às 21:50)

Bem pela Belgica o Outono chegou em forca. Minimas em Bruxelas a chegar aos 4graus. Hoje ja vesti o meu casaco mais quente. Apesar do mes seguir com temperaturas bem acima da media ate ao fim de semana passado, o outono chegou bem cedo este ano. Veremos como será o resto.


----------



## João Pedro (25 Set 2018 às 22:44)

hurricane disse:


> Bem pela Belgica o Outono chegou em forca. Minimas em Bruxelas a chegar aos 4graus. Hoje ja vesti o meu casaco mais quente. Apesar do mes seguir com temperaturas bem acima da media ate ao fim de semana passado, o outono chegou bem cedo este ano. Veremos como será o resto.


Que inveja...  Pode ser que venha, finalmente, muita neve este ano!


----------



## MSantos (25 Set 2018 às 23:21)

hurricane disse:


> Bem pela Belgica o Outono chegou em forca. Minimas em Bruxelas a chegar aos 4graus. Hoje ja vesti o meu casaco mais quente. Apesar do mes seguir com temperaturas bem acima da media ate ao fim de semana passado, o outono chegou bem cedo este ano. Veremos como será o resto.



E nós por aqui em pleno Verão...


----------



## hurricane (26 Set 2018 às 08:45)

MSantos disse:


> E nós por aqui em pleno Verão...



Pois. Infelizmente tem sido a norma em Portugal com Verao prolongado. Mas é de esperar ainda alguns dias de calor aqui como o verao de S. Martinho. Mas duvido que seja algo prolongado e consistente. O ano passado o Outono tambem chegou cedo e tivemos muita neve e frio logo no inicio de Dezembro.


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Set 2018 às 11:01)




----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Set 2018 às 11:02)




----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Set 2018 às 11:05)

luismeteo3 disse:


>


----------



## Orion (26 Set 2018 às 16:03)




----------



## criz0r (26 Set 2018 às 20:46)

A roçar a Categoria 2,


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Set 2018 às 20:49)

criz0r disse:


> A roçar a Categoria 2,


Mete respeito...


----------



## irpsit (26 Set 2018 às 22:13)

Tempos estranhos...

- Um anticiclone de 1044mb na Europa Central, em Setembro.
- A tempestade Leslie junto aos Acores
- Um "medicane" junto a Grecia.
- E mais estranho ainda, a quantidade de trovoadas a ocorrer no Sahara. 

Bastante invulgar, mas deixa-nos imaginar como era o clima quando o deserto era verde ha uns 5000 anos atras.


----------



## Orion (26 Set 2018 às 22:29)

O problema de haver muitos modelos é que às vezes há cenários muito diferentes. Por exemplo, no IM grego aparece isto (41 m/s = 147 kph):






Vai ser um bocado difícil isso acontecer.

Escrito isto, o ciclone pode ter uma intensidade interessante e nas regiões montanhosas vai fazer muito vento:






Para quem tiver paciência para digerir grego, pode haver câmaras relevantes aqui  http://www.meteo.gr/webcameras.cfm

Estações de superfície  http://www.meteo.gr/Gmap.cfm

Radares na Grécia e Turquia  http://www.emy.gr/emy/en/observation/eikones_radar & https://mgm.gov.tr/eng/radar.aspx


----------



## Orion (27 Set 2018 às 18:28)




----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Set 2018 às 10:39)

http://www.estofex.org/







Mesoscale Discussion
Valid: Fri 28 Sep 2018 09:00 to Fri 28 Sep 2018 21:00 UTC
Issued: Fri 28 Sep 2018 09:01

Forecaster: ESTOFEX
This is a Mesoscale Discussions issued for a cyclone
that is primarily driven by convection, issued twice daily before 9, 
and 21 UTC until the cyclone dissipates or becomes extratropical. This 
Mesocale Discussion is not an official producat and does not substitute 
any warnings from National Meteorological Services. We welcome any 
feedback at inflow@estofex.org.

System: 2018M02
At 28 SEP 0600UTC the storm centre was located near 34.8N and 18.7E
Estimated minimum pressure: 995 mb.
Maximum sustained winds: 28 m/s (55 kt, 100 km/h).
Maximum gusts: 35 m/s (70 kt, 125 km/h).

ANALYSIS

Overnight,
the cyclone has organized and deepened, while drifting northward. Cloud
bands are spiralling around the intensified vortex, although a tight 
inner circulation has not (yet) developed. A subjective Hebert-Poteat 
technique estimate yields T numbers between 3.0 and 3.5 at 06 UTC, 
supporting a minimum pressure of near 995 mb and maximum sustained winds
near 28 m/s.

FORECAST

Models are in agreement that the 
cyclone should move only very slowly during the next 12 hours, before 
accelerating east-northeastward towards the Peloponnese, as an upper 
left trough approaches from the northwest. The greastest uncertainty in 
the forecast is the extent of interaction with the mountainous region of
the Peloponnese: ICON and UKMO predicting the greatest interaction and 
strongest weakening, whereas ECMWF and ARPEGE continue feature a more 
southerly track with less influence on the inner core. The new track and
intensity forecast are a blend of these different solutions. The track 
has been adjusted slightly to the south, and is quicker after 36 hours. 
The forecast takes the cyclone into Northwestern Anatolia on Sunday 
evening, upon which the cyclone will weaken rapidly.

The cyclone 
is predicted to intensify somewhat more prior to landfall the 
Peloponnese as suggsted by UKMO and ARPEGE, before moderate weakening 
occurs. As said, the intensity forecast after 36 hours is strongly 
dependent on the level of interaction with terrain and therefore rather 
uncertain.
The primary hazard of the cyclone is expected to be very 
heavy precipitation. Amounts of 200-300 mm can be expected on Saturday 
and Sunday across the Peloponnese, 125-250 mm over Attica, Eastern 
Central Greece (including Euboia) and the Cyclades, and 50â€“125 mm over
southern Crete, Western Anatolia, the North Aegean Islands and 
Dodecanese Islands. In addition, isolated hurricane force winds and 
widespread hurricane force gusts will likely affect the southern 
Peloponnese coasts and the Cyclades.

Forecast:

FH DATE & TIME LOCATION PRESSURE WIND MAX.GUSTS
00 28SEP 0600 UTC 34.8N 18.7E 995 mb 28 m/s 35 m/s
12 28SEP 1800 UTC 35.2N 18.6E 991 mb 30 m/s 40 m/s
24 29SEP 0600 UTC 35.9N 20.8E 986 mb 35 m/s 45 m/s
36 29SEP 1800 UTC 36.7N 23.1E 992 mb 30 m/s 40 m/s NEAR COAST
48 30SEP 0600 UTC 37.7N 25.0E 997 mb 30 m/s 40 m/s
60 30SEP 1800 UTC 39.0N 26.7E 999 mb 25 m/s 30 m/s AT COAST
72 01OCT 0600 UTC 38.8N 27.2E 1002 mb 20 m/s 25 m/s INLAND


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Set 2018 às 12:02)




----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Set 2018 às 14:13)




----------



## Orion (28 Set 2018 às 16:08)

http://www.meteociel.fr/observations-meteo/satellite.php?mode=animation-visible-special

Ver em cima '*Spécial Medicane'
*
---

11:36z (ventos em nós)


----------



## Orion (28 Set 2018 às 16:18)

2018  *"Medicane", a tempestade rara que vai atingir a Grécia*

2017  *Storm Numa May Become a Rare 'Medicane' in the Mediterranean Sea Late This Week*

2016  *Watch this rare ‘medicane’ tropical storm take shape in the Mediterranean*

*...*



> Storms in the Mediterranean Sea which exhibit some characteristics of a tropical cyclone are not particularly rare. The last example, in November 2017, produced flash flooding over parts of Greece. Similar storms also occurred in 2016 and 2014 bringing strong winds and heavy rain to Crete and Malta respectively.


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Set 2018 às 16:39)




----------



## lserpa (28 Set 2018 às 17:01)

Bem, daqui a dias temos que criar um tópico no seguimento tropical para o Mediterrâneo... nos últimos anos tem havido sempre  


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Set 2018 às 17:14)




----------



## Danilo2012 (28 Set 2018 às 17:48)

A qual é voces devem estar de brincadeira 992hpa nao é nada! rs


----------



## lserpa (28 Set 2018 às 18:03)

Danilo2012 disse:


> A qual é voces devem estar de brincadeira 992hpa nao é nada! rs



 Brother, o que interessa não é a profundidade da coisa, mas sim o diferencial isobárico... if you no what I mean 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Danilo2012 (28 Set 2018 às 18:30)

lserpa disse:


> Brother, o que interessa não é a profundidade da coisa, mas sim o diferencial isobárico... if you no what I mean
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


 Of corse dude lol but im not seeing any really high pressure around


----------



## lserpa (28 Set 2018 às 19:29)

1029 para 990hpa é um diferencial de quase 40mb, e o anticiclone está mesmo ali ao lado...
E há outros em redor que também ajudam à festa. 
Relembro que os fluxos vão sempre das altas pressões para as baixas. Lei básica da física. 







Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (28 Set 2018 às 20:12)




----------



## lserpa (28 Set 2018 às 23:35)

Belas ondas. Bonito de se ver, mas os prejuízos já vão surgindo...




Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (29 Set 2018 às 11:55)

Filmado à pouco em kalamata - Grécia 
No comment...


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Set 2018 às 13:26)




----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Set 2018 às 13:32)




----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (29 Set 2018 às 13:42)

lserpa disse:


> Filmado à pouco em kalamata - Grécia
> No comment...
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


Ah pois é! Depois diz.se que tiveram azar

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Set 2018 às 19:08)




----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Set 2018 às 19:09)




----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Set 2018 às 19:12)




----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Set 2018 às 21:32)




----------



## Orion (29 Set 2018 às 22:16)




----------



## hurricane (29 Set 2018 às 23:44)

Orion disse:


>



Quando a Turquia vai ser atingida por um furacao pela primeira vez na Historia, é caso para comecar a pensar seriamente como será o futuro com o aquecimento global.


----------



## c0ldPT (30 Set 2018 às 00:38)

hurricane disse:


> Quando a Turquia vai ser atingida por um furacao pela primeira vez na Historia, é caso para comecar a pensar seriamente como será o futuro com o aquecimento global.


Pessoalmente acredito que Portugal no futuro também possa sofrer mais com este género de ciclones tropicais, até porque podem ser mais frequentes no futuro.


----------



## Orion (30 Set 2018 às 07:24)




----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Set 2018 às 08:41)




----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Set 2018 às 12:49)




----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Set 2018 às 12:55)




----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Set 2018 às 13:16)




----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Set 2018 às 14:23)

luismeteo3 disse:


>


*Three people missing as cyclone brings flash floods in Greece*
Sept 30: http://www.ekathimerini.com...
_Three people were reported missing in Greece on Sunday after swirling
winds and torrential rain brought flash floods in several parts of the 
country.
A rare type of tropical storm known as a Medicane began on Saturday 
and has so far mostly affected areas on the island of Evia, east of 
mainland Greece, and the southern Peloponnese peninsula.
State TV said that a young man and a middle-aged couple were missing 
in Evia. The civil protection service said that it had launched a search
and rescue operation near the town of Mantoudi. ... _
More see link above.

*Boat capsizes off Turkey’s Aegean coast, 5 migrants killed*
Sept 30: http://www.ekathimerini.com...
_Turkey’s state-run news agency says a boat carrying migrants has 
capsized off Turkey’s northern Aegean coast, killing at least five 
people.
The capsizing occurred as a rare and powerful Mediterranean storm is causing torrential rains in parts of Greece and Turkey. .._


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Set 2018 às 14:27)




----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Set 2018 às 16:44)




----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Set 2018 às 16:59)

Agora é a vez do Medicane fazer estragos na Turquia...


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Set 2018 às 19:14)




----------



## camrov8 (30 Set 2018 às 19:35)

agradeço a deus viver na era da informação em video tem-se mais noção do verdadeiro poder destas tempestades


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Set 2018 às 21:00)




----------



## hurricane (1 Out 2018 às 10:52)

Apesar do outono ter chegado cedo na Belgica, nao foi suficiente para impedir que a temperatura media tenha ficado ligeiramente acima da normal em Setembro. Ja sao varios meses seguidos sempre com temperaturas acima da media. Veremos como se ira comportar agora o mes de Outubro.

As noites continuam frias, e ontem de manha ja vi geadas em jardins.


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Out 2018 às 11:11)




----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Out 2018 às 12:16)




----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Out 2018 às 12:26)




----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Out 2018 às 14:33)




----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Out 2018 às 21:15)




----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Out 2018 às 22:36)




----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Out 2018 às 09:10)




----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Out 2018 às 09:11)




----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Out 2018 às 20:13)




----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Out 2018 às 20:14)




----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Out 2018 às 22:30)




----------



## FSantos (4 Out 2018 às 23:19)

https://www.inmeteo.net/blog/2018/1...labria-superati-i-250-mm-si-teme-un-disastro/


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Out 2018 às 11:24)




----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Out 2018 às 11:26)




----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Out 2018 às 11:27)




----------



## rokleon (5 Out 2018 às 16:00)

rokleon disse:


> Uma consequência do vento de Levante. Gibraltar a funcionar como 'muro'.


Vídeo em frames rápidos do fenómeno.


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Out 2018 às 16:27)




----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Out 2018 às 21:39)

*2 mortos e a Calábria a decretar o estado de emergência...*

(ANSA) - Rome, October 5 - The bodies of a woman and one of her children were found near Lamezia Terme on Friday after a storm that is part of a wave of bad weather that is battering southern Italy. Rescuers are searching for the woman's other child, who is missing, with Calabria set to request for a state of emergency to be declared.
  The victims' bodies were found by firefighters on a river bed in the towns of San Pietro a Maida and San Pietro Lametino.
  The woman's husband raised the alarm overnight when she failed to return home.
  Her car was found empty with the indicators flashing at San Pietro Lametino. The extreme weather caused flooding and landslides in many parts of Calabria, forcing many families to be evacuated from their homes, with the province of Catanzaro hit particularly hard.
  Some 16 people had to be rescued from rooftops that they had scaled to get away from the floodwaters.
  The the Ponte delle Grazie bridge on provincial highway 19 in the area collapsed during the storms.
  "The situation in Calabria caused by the exceptional wave of bad weather that has hit the whole region is getting increasingly dramatic," said Governor Mario Oliverio.
  "In the next few hours we will make a request (to central government) for a state of emergency (to be declared)".
http://www.ansa.it/english/news/gen...kes_644a4a1a-8f55-4993-acb2-8185af718f0c.html


----------



## rokleon (6 Out 2018 às 22:37)

Está animado pelos Pirinéus.

últimos dados, RADAR:


----------



## Pek (9 Out 2018 às 20:15)

Situação grave agora em Mallorca


Lamento não ter tempo para participar mais nestes dias passados e presentes apesar das situações tão interessantes que estamos tendo.

P.D: Cap de Llauset (Pirenéus Aragoneses Orientais, província de Huesca)


Atenção para a Catalunha e seus arredores nas próximas horas.


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Out 2018 às 20:27)

Pek disse:


> Situação grave agora em Mallorcan
> 
> 
> Lamento não ter tempo para participar mais nestes dias passados e presentes apesar das situações tão interessantes que estamos tendo.
> ...


Impressionante! Verdadeiramente terrível!


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Out 2018 às 20:34)




----------



## Pek (9 Out 2018 às 21:32)

*180 mm* em muito pouco tempo em Sant Lorenç (Mallorca). Situação crítica de acordo com as notícias da televisão autonômica. O primeiro vídeo é impressionante. Observem como arrasta o carro a grande velocidade:


No momento uma pessoa morta é confirmada e não são descartadas mais vítimas. Há pessoas desaparecidas e presas em telhados e árvores.


----------



## Pek (9 Out 2018 às 21:50)

Confirmam *250 mm * A estação vizinha de AEMET de Artà-Colònia de Sant Pere registrou *232,8 mm *
*



*


----------



## Pek (9 Out 2018 às 23:49)

Pelo menos dois mortos e 20 desaparecidos:


----------



## rozzo (10 Out 2018 às 00:30)

Pek disse:


> Confirmam *250 mm * A estação vizinha de AEMET de Artà-Colònia de Sant Pere registrou *232,8 mm *
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Em quanto tempo esse acumulado @Pek ?
Impressionante,  e inevitavelmente trágico. 

Entretanto, pelo satélite parece muito feia a zona activa agora perto de Menorca. Tem aquela típica assinatura em V de "nascente de células" quase estacionária. É a tua ilha correcto?


----------



## Pek (10 Out 2018 às 01:12)

rozzo disse:


> Em quanto tempo esse acumulado @Pek ?
> Impressionante,  e inevitavelmente trágico.



Em aproximadamente 4 horas. Uma linha de instabilidade quase-estacionária com propagação retrógrada. Seguramente amanhã teremos mais detalhes dos dados.



rozzo disse:


> Entretanto, pelo satélite parece muito feia a zona activa agora perto de Menorca. Tem aquela típica assinatura em V de "nascente de células" quase estacionária. É a tua ilha correcto?



Sim. uma captura de há pouco. Está afetando ao oeste da ilha, na minha área algum raio isolado e ambiente muito "carregado". Muita iluminação e barulho de trovão à distância.






Infelizmente uma terceira vítima mortal é confirmada:


----------



## Pek (10 Out 2018 às 10:21)

No momento pelo menos 6 mortos e 20 desaparecidos. Já se fala de *mais de* 250 mm. Algumas imagens:
















Busca e resgate noturno desde helicópteros

Assim começou

Estradas e pontes arrasadas


----------



## Pek (10 Out 2018 às 12:05)

Impressionante:






Aproximadamente 50 mm em 20 minutos. E este gráfico não é de uma estação na "zona zero" da catástrofe, mas está localizada a 15 km de distância.

Aumenta o número de mortes confirmadas, já são 9. Em resumo, um desastre.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (10 Out 2018 às 12:56)

*Imagens de destruição após enxurrada nas Baleares, piores inundações na região desde 1989. O governo Espanhol já decretou três dias de luto .*
*https://www.jn.pt/mundo/galerias/in...s-9978229.html?utm_source=Push&utm_medium=Web*


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Out 2018 às 13:26)

Desde Espanha até à Grécia, este Outono tem sido caracterizado por fortes chuvadas, só mesmo Portugal tem ficado de fora das enxurradas que afectam o Sul da Europa.

As fortes inundações tiveram um retorno de quase 30 anos, nas Baleares.


----------



## Pek (10 Out 2018 às 15:42)

algarvio1980 disse:


> As fortes inundações tiveram um retorno de quase 30 anos, nas Baleares.



Depende do que consideres como uma inundação forte, da ilha o área em particular, de se falamos de vítimas o chuvas torrenciais, etc. Episódios de inundações de magnitude variável e precipitação excessiva ocorrem todos os anos, mas uma catástrofe com tantas vítimas (9 mortos e 28 desaparecidos) não. Um exemplo de precipitação excessiva nos últimos tempos que não criou sérias conseqüências humanas:

- Dezembro de 2016. Escorca-Son Torrella (Mallorca): *330 mm* em 24 horas, *405 mm* em 30 horas e *579 mm* em 70-80 horas. Nota: O recorde dessa estação está em 537 mm em 24 horas em outubro de 1959. Mais informação: https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-europa-2016.8561/pagina-49#post-586767 e https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-europa-2016.8561/pagina-49#post-586608

Existem muitos fatores que influenciam en que ocorra algo como o de Sant Llorenç. Em particular nessa área são as inundações mais catastróficas desde 1989. Eu sempre digo isto sobre o clima das Ilhas Baleares quando falo com pessoas de outras áreas e da Península: "_En Baleares hace muy bueno gran parte del año hasta que hace malo, pero cuando hace malo hace peor que en ningún otro sitio que conozca_". (Nas Ilhas Baleares o tempo é muito bom boa parte do ano até que é mau, mas quando é mau é pior do que em qualquer outro lugar que eu conheça).


----------



## remember (10 Out 2018 às 15:55)

Pek disse:


> Depende do que consideres como uma inundação forte, da ilha o área em particular, de se falamos de vítimas o chuvas torrenciais, etc. Episódios de inundações de magnitude variável e precipitação excessiva ocorrem todos os anos, mas uma catástrofe com tantas vítimas (9 mortos e 28 desaparecidos) não. Um exemplo de precipitação excessiva nos últimos tempos que não criou sérias conseqüências humanas:
> 
> - Dezembro de 2016. Escorca-Son Torrella (Mallorca): *330 mm* em 24 horas, *405 mm* em 30 horas e *579 mm* em 70-80 horas. Nota: O recorde dessa estação está em 537 mm em 24 horas em outubro de 1959. Mais informação: https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-europa-2016.8561/pagina-49#post-586767 e https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-europa-2016.8561/pagina-49#post-586608
> 
> Existem muitos fatores que influenciam en que ocorra algo como o de Sant Llorenç. Em particular nessa área são as inundações mais catastróficas desde 1989. Eu sempre digo isto sobre o clima das Ilhas Baleares quando falo com pessoas de outras áreas e da Península: "_En Baleares hace muy bueno gran parte del año hasta que hace malo, pero cuando hace malo hace peor que en ningún otro sitio que conozca_". (Nas Ilhas Baleares o tempo é muito bom boa parte do ano até que é mau, mas quando é mau é pior do que em qualquer outro lugar que eu conheça).


O que levou a essa precipitação tão exagerada em tão pouco tempo?

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pek (10 Out 2018 às 16:09)

remember disse:


> O que levou a essa precipitação tão exagerada em tão pouco tempo?
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk



No caso de Escorca-Son Torrella é uma combinação convectiva e orográfica com bandas de precipitação vindo do norte-noroeste. No caso de Sant Llorenç foi uma linha de instabilidade quase-estacionária desde o sul com propagação retrógrada, localizada no flanco leste de uma DANA (depressão isolada em níveis altos) com a alimentação de brisas marítimas úmidas e quentes do sudeste.


----------



## remember (10 Out 2018 às 16:13)

Pek disse:


> No caso de Escorca-Son Torrella é uma combinação convectiva e orográfica com bandas de precipitação vindo do norte-noroeste. No caso de Sant Llorenç foi uma linha de instabilidade quase-estacionária desde o sul com propagação retrógrada, localizada no flanco leste de uma DANA (depressão isolada em níveis altos) com a alimentação de brisas marítimas úmidas e quentes do sudeste.


Obrigado pela explicação 

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pek (10 Out 2018 às 19:27)

Com a catástrofe de Mallorca passaram despercebidos os dados de precipitação excessiva em 24 horas da província de Málaga:

- Los Reales:.... 278,0 mm (246 mm em 12 horas)
- Ojén:.............. 247,9 mm
- Istán:.............. 243,6 mm


Uma vítima mortal possível:

Alhaurín el Grande (Málaga) :



Voltando para as Baleares em Sant Llorenç já existem 10 mortes confirmadas.


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Out 2018 às 19:36)




----------



## Pek (10 Out 2018 às 20:11)

Resgate angustiante esta tarde na cidade de Tarragona. Observem a segunda pessoa "invisível" debaixo d'água:


O Mediterrâneo Ocidental é assustador nestes dias


----------



## lserpa (10 Out 2018 às 20:52)

Pek disse:


> Resgate angustiante esta tarde na cidade de Tarragona. Observem a segunda pessoa "invisível" debaixo d'água:
> 
> 
> O Mediterrâneo Ocidental é assustador nestes dias



Realmente bastante dramático! 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Out 2018 às 22:45)




----------



## Orion (12 Out 2018 às 11:22)




----------



## Thomar (12 Out 2018 às 13:12)

Orion disse:


>



Devíamos instalar vários sensores desses pelo país.


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Out 2018 às 20:47)




----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Out 2018 às 01:47)




----------



## Pek (14 Out 2018 às 19:27)

Duas coisas:

1. A contagem de mortos da catástrofe de Mallorca continua em 12. Ainda são procuradas novas vítimas no mar arrastadas pela água.

2. _Llevantada _de hoje:

- Algemesí (Valencia)







- Pineta (Huesca) 112 mm até 19:00

- Situação actual


----------



## Pek (15 Out 2018 às 10:33)

Consequências deste episódio de chuvas torrenciais no noroeste do Mediterrâneo, cheias dos principais rios e, infelizmente, vítimas:

- Vale do Aude. 6 mortos

- Vale do Ter. 5 feridos graves


----------



## Pek (15 Out 2018 às 10:42)

Mais consequências:

- Tornados e outros fenômenos ventosos violentos


- E uma positiva, nova nevada nos Pirenéus


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Out 2018 às 10:54)

Pek disse:


> Consequências deste episódio de chuvas torrenciais no noroeste do Mediterrâneo, cheias dos principais rios e, infelizmente, vítimas:
> 
> - Vale do Aude. 6 mortos
> 
> - Vale do Ter. 5 feridos graves


From euronews:

"We have people stranded on rooftops. We're going to have to use aircraft to evacuate them because we cannot reach them by boat given the force of the water. It's too dangerous," he said.

Among the worst hit areas were the villages of Conques-sur-Orbiel and Villardonnel, where waters rose as high as the first-floor windows of some houses.

The flash floods struck without warning. At least one victim was swept away by raging waters while sleeping, Thirion said.

In five hours up to 180 millimetres of rain fell in the area around Carcassonne, in between Toulouse and Perpignan, near the Spanish border.

De euronews:

"Temos pessoas encalhadas nos telhados. Teremos que usar aviões para evacuá-los, porque não podemos alcançá-los de barco, dada a força da água. É muito perigoso", disse ele.

Entre as áreas mais atingidas estavam as aldeias de Conques-sur-Orbiel e Villardonnel, onde as águas subiam até as janelas do primeiro andar de algumas casas.

As inundações repentinas atingiram sem aviso. Pelo menos uma vítima foi arrastada por águas furiosas enquanto dormia, disse Thirion.

Em cinco horas, até 180 milímetros de chuva caíram na área em torno de Carcassonne, entre Toulouse e Perpignan, perto da fronteira espanhola.


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Out 2018 às 11:38)




----------



## Pek (15 Out 2018 às 11:43)

Mais imagens:

- Vale do Aude

- Vale do Ter

- Tornado de Malgrat de Mar


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Out 2018 às 11:50)




----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Out 2018 às 12:05)

*Passou a 9 mortos no sul de França  *


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Out 2018 às 12:06)

*Passou a 9 mortos no sul de França  


luismeteo3 disse:



Passou a 9 mortos no sul de França  



Clique para expandir...


Afinal já são 13 mortos!*


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Out 2018 às 12:11)

*1000 habitantes evacuados por risco de rebentar um barragem em Aude*


----------



## Pek (15 Out 2018 às 12:26)

O Mediterrâneo Ocidental fazendo jus à sua fama. No momento terrível mês de outubro, e o que resta...

Na minha casa a tempestade passou com grande intensidade mas muito rápido. Ventos fortes, 17 mm em 15 minutos e sem problemas. É bom não ter obstáculos orográficos nem estar perto de cursos de água nesta área.

Edito: Revisando os dados do aeroporto (menos de 3 km da minha casa) vejo que foram recolhidos 22 mm nesse tempo. Sem dúvida as fortes rajadas de vento (109 km/h na estação AEMET) afetaram a capacidade do meu pluviómetro para oferecer dados confiáveis.


----------



## Tonton (15 Out 2018 às 12:40)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Que tragédia no sul de França! Esta ex-Leslie está a ser terrível!



*Sobe para seis o número de mortos nas inundações no sudoeste de França*
*O número de mortos nas inundações no sudoeste de França subiu para seis, após ter chovido em horas o equivalente a vários meses na região, declararam hoje as autoridades francesas.*

*https://www.noticiasaominuto.com/mu...e-mortos-nas-inundacoes-no-sudoeste-de-franca*


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Out 2018 às 12:48)

Tonton disse:


> *Sobe para seis o número de mortos nas inundações no sudoeste de França*
> *O número de mortos nas inundações no sudoeste de França subiu para seis, após ter chovido em horas o equivalente a vários meses na região, declararam hoje as autoridades francesas.*
> 
> *https://www.noticiasaominuto.com/mu...e-mortos-nas-inundacoes-no-sudoeste-de-franca*


Já são 13 mortos e 1000 evacuados devido ao perigo de rebentamento de uma barragem... está a ser actualizado no seguimento da Europa.


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Out 2018 às 12:49)




----------



## Pek (15 Out 2018 às 13:21)

Outro relátorio de possível tornado em Pallaresos (Tarragona):


Que noite!


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Out 2018 às 13:35)

luismeteo3 disse:


>









Enquanto o centro do ex-Leslie já passou pela Bretanha (noroeste da França), um baixo separado se desenvolveu mais ao sul ao longo da frente, provocando toda a inundação.


----------



## Pek (15 Out 2018 às 13:44)

"A previsão foi claramente subestimada em relação à virulência do fenômeno":


----------



## Tonton (15 Out 2018 às 13:49)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Enquanto o centro do ex-Leslie já passou pela Bretanha (noroeste da França), um baixo separado se desenvolveu mais ao sul ao longo da frente, provocando toda a inundação.



Penso que o grande problema se gerou com a convergência, nesta região,   de massas de ar muito húmido provenientes quer do Atlântico, quer do Mediterrâneo:


----------



## Toby (15 Out 2018 às 13:59)

A comparar à uma imagem de 07/2017!!!
https://www.google.com/maps/@43.107...00-k-no-pi-0-ya318.5-ro-0-fo100!7i8704!8i4352


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Out 2018 às 14:03)

A Côte D'Azur também começa a ser atingida...


----------



## Toby (15 Out 2018 às 14:07)

Para os que compreendem o francês:

https://www.vigicrues.gouv.fr/niv2-bassin.php?CdEntVigiCru=21


----------



## Pek (15 Out 2018 às 14:26)

Leslie foi imerso em um sulco em níveis médios e altos com um reflexo em superfície em forma de frente ativada por uma calha profunda, que é o que afetou directamente o Mediterrâneo Ocidental. Ao chegar ao Mediterrâneo, esse sulco tornou-se em uma pequena baixa na Catalunha e Castelló, também em níveis baixos, que favoreceu a abundante precipitação. O mar ainda quente facilitou a formação de tempestades, que a circulação do sul e do sudeste enviou diretamente a Catalunha, Rossilhão, Occitânia e Aragão. Além disso, a contribuição de umidade de Leslie (aumento na água precipitável) e o pequeno giro ciclônico da baixa acabaram criando o coquetel.
.


----------



## Pek (15 Out 2018 às 14:58)

Aliás, se, como alguns modelos manejaram, Leslie tivesse entrado no Mediterrâneo pelo estreito de Gibraltar as conseqüências seriam indescritíveis. Algum ano acontecerá...


----------



## Pek (15 Out 2018 às 15:54)

Duas animações do processo


Situação sinóptica


----------



## rozzo (15 Out 2018 às 16:40)

Entretanto, parece muito provável outro evento de precipitação torrencial na costa leste de Espanha, algures entre 5ª e Sábado, e algures entre Valência e Barcelona.

Mais uma vez valores assustadores, com um fluxo de levante muito intenso a transportar ar quente e instável do Mediterrâneo que irá despejar muita, mas mesmo muita água nas encostas viradas a leste. Situação certamente que será acompanhada seriamente pelas autoridades espanholas nos próximos dias.
Alguma incerteza na localização nos modelos, devido à incerteza na localização da cut-off.

Na saída do GFS há ali pelo menos 2 intervalos de 6h com áreas com mais de 100mm. 

*GFS:*












*ICON:*


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Out 2018 às 17:01)




----------



## Pek (15 Out 2018 às 18:25)

rozzo disse:


> Entretanto, parece muito provável outro evento de precipitação torrencial na costa leste de Espanha, algures entre 5ª e Sábado, e algures entre Valência e Barcelona.
> 
> Mais uma vez valores assustadores, com um fluxo de levante muito intenso a transportar ar quente e instável do Mediterrâneo que irá despejar muita, mas mesmo muita água nas encostas viradas a leste. Situação certamente que será acompanhada seriamente pelas autoridades espanholas nos próximos dias.
> Alguma incerteza na localização nos modelos, devido à incerteza na localização da cut-off.
> ...



Exactamente, situação potencialmente bem severa nos próximos dias ainda por concretizar. Estaremos atentos.

Um toque positivo. No Parque Nacional de Ordesa e Monte Perdido 110 mm de precipitação em forma de neve acima dos 2500 metros e mais de um metro de acumulação na famosa _Escupidera _do Monte Perdido.


Também neve no vale de Benasque a pouco mais de 2000 metros
Há apenas um mês e meio eu estava lá. Saudades. Tenho reportagens pendentes


----------



## Orion (16 Out 2018 às 11:14)

Paralelamente, mais recordes de calor na Escandinávia e países bálticos.


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Out 2018 às 13:58)




----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Out 2018 às 19:53)




----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Out 2018 às 21:59)

Tradução um bocado macarrónica mas cá vai...

#HauteCorse está fora do intervalo #Vigilance. A tempestade preocupou principalmente o Castagniccia e deu 288 mm a Felce inclusive 198 em 2:30, ao nível de # departamentos absolutos durante este passo de tempo


----------



## Pek (17 Out 2018 às 19:06)

Rio Llobregat, Aeroporto de Barcelona-El Prat e área sul do porto de Barcelona hoje:




*Jordi Martin Garcia*‏@officewithviews 3 hHace 3 horas
#@btveltemps @AEMET_Cat @eltempsTV3 @MeteoMauri @meteo8aldia @marcredondo @SoniaPapell @meteocat @AeropuertoBCN @nestor_meteo #Barcelona #llobregat #inflight #











P.S.: Localizada uma nova vítima das inundações de Mallorca, o número oficial de mortos ascende a 13.


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Out 2018 às 20:39)

A coisa está feia novamente para a Catalunha e Maiorca... 

https://kachelmannwetter.com/de/mod...ZvH0yNwM0kIGFFsr86Z9cKGqewvOs2PMJDBvffhNkxin8


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Out 2018 às 22:40)




----------



## huguh (18 Out 2018 às 02:27)

* Os serviços meteorológicos espanhóis emitiram um alerta para todas as regiões do sudoeste do país.*
*As autoridades avisam que pode tratar-se do pior temporal dos últimos 10 anos em Espanha. *

De quinta-feira a domingo, o país será atingido por uma tempestade que se formou no Mediterrâneo e que irá provocar uma vaga de frio e chuvas torrenciais que poderão chegar aos 100 litros por metro quadrado.

O temporal vai atingir primeiro as ilhas Baleares, que há duas semanas foram atingidas por uma tempestade que provocou cheias nunca vistas na ilha de Maiorca.

https://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/mundo/2...enfrentar-o-pior-temporal-dos-ultimos-10-anos


----------



## AJJ (18 Out 2018 às 09:12)

huguh disse:


> * Os serviços meteorológicos espanhóis emitiram um alerta para todas as regiões do sudoeste do país.*
> *As autoridades avisam que pode tratar-se do pior temporal dos últimos 10 anos em Espanha. *
> 
> De quinta-feira a domingo, o país será atingido por uma tempestade que se formou no Mediterrâneo e que irá provocar uma vaga de frio e chuvas torrenciais que poderão chegar aos 100 litros por metro quadrado.
> ...





> Pode chover 180 litros por metro quadrado em 12 horas.



https://observador.pt/2018/10/17/me...piores-tempestades-extremas-da-ultima-decada/


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Out 2018 às 10:31)




----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Out 2018 às 10:32)




----------



## Pek (18 Out 2018 às 11:49)

Cadaqués (Gerona)


Nerja (Málaga)

Sierra Nevada (Granada)

Na Comunidade Valenciana no momento destacam-se os 74 mm em Jávea (Alicante) com o episódio ainda em seus preâmbulos


----------



## AJJ (18 Out 2018 às 12:23)

Quando é que é suposto atingir o maximo de precipitação ?


----------



## Iceberg (18 Out 2018 às 13:19)

Julgo que Sexta-feira. 

Enviado do meu SM-G900F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Tonton (18 Out 2018 às 13:51)

Aviso Especial AEMET 35


----------



## Tonton (18 Out 2018 às 13:59)

Tonton disse:


> Aviso Especial AEMET 35



De salientar:

_A  partir  del  domingo,  día  21,  lo  más  probable  es  que  la  situación  tienda  a  remitir, con  el 
desplazamiento  de la borrasca hacia el oeste de la Península, aunque *existe bastante incertidumbre en cuanto a su trayectoria*._


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Out 2018 às 15:18)




----------



## Pek (18 Out 2018 às 15:41)

Primeiros 100 mm:







O _Lago Helado de Monte Perdido _fazendo justiça ao seu nome:



Cobertura de neve na Europa anteontem (clicar para ver em tamanho grande). Pirenéus "quase" ao nível dos Alpes:


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Out 2018 às 15:44)




----------



## Pek (18 Out 2018 às 15:46)

Atualizo :


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Out 2018 às 15:52)

Pek disse:


> Atualizo :


----------



## Pek (18 Out 2018 às 16:54)

Ao sul da cidade de Valência












Aeroporto de Valência


----------



## Pek (18 Out 2018 às 17:21)




----------



## Pek (18 Out 2018 às 17:34)

Silla 140 mm:


----------



## criz0r (18 Out 2018 às 17:56)

Brutal. Isso era impensável por aqui.


----------



## Pek (18 Out 2018 às 19:08)

Observem a diferença em uma hora e meia (segundo 0:16):


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Out 2018 às 19:54)




----------



## AJJ (18 Out 2018 às 20:00)

Segundo vi era agora que começava o diluvio


----------



## Pek (18 Out 2018 às 20:44)

AJJ disse:


> Segundo vi era agora que começava o diluvio



Efetivamente, o intenso começa agora. Dados até o momento :






Análise assustador de Estofex:

La Vall d'Uixó (Castelló)

Atenção máxima na província de Castelló


----------



## Pek (18 Out 2018 às 21:46)

Benicarló (Castelló) Como chove!


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Out 2018 às 21:55)

@Pek isso está mesmo grave, tens imagens de radar?


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Out 2018 às 22:06)




----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Out 2018 às 22:44)




----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Out 2018 às 22:47)




----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Out 2018 às 22:57)




----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Out 2018 às 23:04)




----------



## Pek (18 Out 2018 às 23:50)

guisilva5000 disse:


> @Pek isso está mesmo grave, tens imagens de radar?


----------



## Tonton (19 Out 2018 às 00:45)

Esta outra linha de instabilidade, que se está a intensificar e a dirigir para nordeste, para a mesma região levantina, não vai ajudar nada, bem pelo contrário...


----------



## Pek (19 Out 2018 às 01:28)

Dados AVAMET até as 0 horas:





- Catí (Castelló): 114,3 mm


Dados CHJúcar

- 175,4 mm. Alfondeguilla (Castelló)
- 151,4 mm. Alcalá de Xivert (Castelló)
- 147,2 mm. Cervera del Maestre (Castelló)
- 121,0 mm. Xert (Castelló)
- 116,4 mm. Catí (Castelló)
- 113,8 mm. Sot de Ferrer (Castelló)
- 112,6 mm. Picassent (Valencia)
- 109,4 mm. Santa Quiteria (Castelló)
- 107,6 mm. Morella (Castelló)


Dados Meteoclimatic (Existem estações compartilhadas, só incluo aquelas que não aparecem nas listas anteriores)

-* 246,4 mm*. Benicarló-Centro (Castelló)
- *210,8 mm*. Benicarló-Sant Gregori (Castelló)
- 120,6 mm. La Vall d'Uixó (Castelló)
- 119,5 mm. Sant Mateu (Castelló)
- 112,0 mm. Catí (Castelló)
- 108,4 mm. Xert (Castelló)
- 106,2 mm. Les Alqueries (Castelló)
- 101,7 mm. Valencia-Caravaca (Valencia)
- 100,3 mm. Vinarós (Castelló)


P.S.: Rede FACSA:

.............................................................................DIA 18.....................DIA 19.........................TOTAL (8 horas)
- Torreblanca-Telemando (Castelló)........... 120,4 mm .............. 163,9 mm  ............ *284,3 mm*
- Torreblanca-Depósito (Castelló)............... 103,0 mm .............. 169,0 mm  ............ *272,0 mm*


----------



## Pek (19 Out 2018 às 09:27)

Dados provisórios. Neste tipo de episódios os dados estão sujeitos a alterações após revisões e / ou retificações:

.............................................................................DIA 18.....................DIA 19..............TOTAL (16 horas)
- Torreblanca-Telemando (Castelló)........... 120,4 mm .............. 330,7 mm .............. *451,1 mm*
- Torreblanca-Depósito (Castelló)............... 103,0 mm .............. 211,0 mm .............. *314,0 mm

*
P.S.: Há comentários de que a estação Torreblanca-Telemando não está bem calibrada, embora ainda não haja certeza total.


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Out 2018 às 10:03)




----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Out 2018 às 10:06)




----------



## AJJ (19 Out 2018 às 10:10)

Para a quantidade de precipitação que já caiu as infra estruturas estão a aguentar bem


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Out 2018 às 10:21)




----------



## AJJ (19 Out 2018 às 11:23)




----------



## AJJ (19 Out 2018 às 11:27)

"


----------



## rokleon (19 Out 2018 às 11:46)

Entretanto a +/- 300 km a Sudoeste (Almeria) mas ontem


----------



## Pek (19 Out 2018 às 12:08)

Pequena compilação. Faltam muitas estações e há lacunas de dados:







No momento *grande gestão* da situação pela AEMET (avisos vermelhos) e pelos serviços de emergência e segurança pública. Graças a isso não há fatalidades:
https://www.elmundo.es/espana/2018/10/19/5bc98282468aeb910c8b4685.html


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Out 2018 às 13:09)

Storm Forecast
Valid: Fri 19 Oct 2018 06:00 to Sat 20 Oct 2018 06:00 UTC
Issued: Fri 19 Oct 2018 08:42
Forecaster: PISTOTNIK

Level 1 and level 2 areas are issued for NE Spain and the Balearic Islands as well as for Sicily mainly for flash floods and to a lesser degree for (non-supercellular) tornadoes over water.

Level 1 areas are issued for S Spain and Morocco as well as for parts of the Ionian Sea for large hail, flash floods, (supercellular) tornadoes and to a lesser degree severe convective wind gusts.

http://www.estofex.org/


----------



## Pek (19 Out 2018 às 13:34)

Nas Ilhas Baleares também estamos bem servidos. Mallorca mais uma vez:


----------



## Pek (19 Out 2018 às 13:41)




----------



## Ruipedroo (19 Out 2018 às 13:43)

rokleon disse:


> Entretanto a +/- 300 km a Sudoeste (Almeria) mas ontem



Boa foto mas isso é uma nuvem de fumo. Portanto muito improvável que tenha sido ontem.


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Out 2018 às 13:48)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Boa foto mas isso é uma nuvem de fumo. Portanto muito improvável que tenha sido ontem.


Não é fumo não. É um cumulonimbus. Engana pela sua espectacularidade!


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Out 2018 às 17:20)




----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Out 2018 às 17:22)




----------



## Pek (19 Out 2018 às 18:02)

Nova atualização (ainda incompleta):







Imagens:

- Vinarós (Castelló)

- Vilafamés (Castelló)

- Benicarló (Castelló)

- Entre Vall d'Alba e Cabanes (Castelló)


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Out 2018 às 18:44)




----------



## Pek (19 Out 2018 às 18:50)

Vinarós (Castelló)

Benlloc (Castelló)

Sant Jordi (Castelló)


----------



## criz0r (19 Out 2018 às 19:37)

Pek disse:


>



Impressionante . Essa ponte, se tivesse sido construída nestes tempos actuais já estava a caminho do mar.


----------



## Pek (19 Out 2018 às 19:55)

*41 mm - 10 minutos
137 mm - 40 minutos*

Ato seguido a estação entrou em colapso e parou de transmitir.


----------



## Toby (19 Out 2018 às 20:04)

rokleon disse:


> Entretanto a +/- 300 km a Sudoeste (Almeria) mas ontem




Boa noite,

Atenção : fake news!!!
foto USA 06/2011


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Out 2018 às 20:33)

Pek disse:


> *41 mm - 10 minutos
> 137 mm - 40 minutos*
> 
> Ato seguido a estação entrou em colapso e parou de transmitir.



159.2 mm numa hora, é algo surreal.


----------



## hurricane (19 Out 2018 às 20:45)

Ja sigo o forum desde 2006 mas nunca me tinha apercebido realmente deste evento em Espanha. É impressionante a quantidade de chuva que cai em tao pouco tempo. Em Portugal ja la vao os anos em que viamos cheias em Setembro e Outubro.


----------



## JPAG (19 Out 2018 às 22:27)

As imagens aqui colocadas têm sido impressionantes!! 

Como leigo na matéria, já houve ocorrências semelhantes registadas em Portugal? Qual o recorde registado em Portugal de chuva em 24 horas? E 1h? 

Tenho ideia que se algo do género acontecesse em Portugal seria catastrófico.. posso estar a cometer algum erro, mas valores de 160mm numa hora e 400/500mm num evento tão curto em Portugal traria consequências graves ao país...


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Out 2018 às 22:34)




----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Out 2018 às 22:39)




----------



## Pek (19 Out 2018 às 23:02)

Nova atualização >200 mm. Dados provisórios (e alguns incompletos):







Dados de Vinarós (Castelló)











Esperemos que AEMET possa recuperar os dados restantes para completar e ampliar este recorde impressionante


----------



## Gerofil (19 Out 2018 às 23:16)

rokleon disse:


> Entretanto a +/- 300 km a Sudoeste (Almeria) mas ontem



Fake News... Consultar aqui


----------



## Sanxito (20 Out 2018 às 00:44)

JPAG disse:


> As imagens aqui colocadas têm sido impressionantes!!
> 
> Como leigo na matéria, já houve ocorrências semelhantes registadas em Portugal? Qual o recorde registado em Portugal de chuva em 24 horas? E 1h?
> 
> Tenho ideia que se algo do género acontecesse em Portugal seria catastrófico.. posso estar a cometer algum erro, mas valores de 160mm numa hora e 400/500mm num evento tão curto em Portugal traria consequências graves ao país...


Boa noite. 
Segundo os dados disponíveis no IPMA, o maior valor em 24 horas foi registado nas penhas da saúde, 220 mm no dia 14/01/1977. Valores horários não são disponibilizados. 
Já agora, e para ser completo, temos também os Açores e Madeira. 276 mm nos Açores, Furnas em 03/10/1974, e 277 mm na Madeira, Encumeada em 09/12/1976. 


Enviado do meu Redmi Note 4 através do Tapatalk


----------



## rozzo (20 Out 2018 às 02:03)

Penso que há um valor em monchique na ordem dos 400-500mm, provavelmente acumulado distribuído em dois dias. Penso que no mesmo ano das terríveis cheias no Alentejo, portanto final da década de 90. Vou pesquisar. 

-----

Entretanto pesquisei, e esse total próximo dos 400mm deu-se em 2 dias separados por quase uma semana. 110mm dia 20 outubro de 1997 e no dia 26 foram registados 274mm em poucas horas. 
Nesse mesmo outono, já em novembro, ocorreram as trágicas cheias no baixo Alentejo e na extremadura espanhola.

Valores na ordem dos que estamos a ver no leste de Espanha penso não haver registos próximos sequer em Portugal. São mesmo dependentes de águas bem mais quentes existentes no mediterrâneo, conjugadas com muita instabilidade, e ainda ajudadas pela orografia relativamente elevada em zonas próximas da costa. Condições praticamente inalcançáveis em território português.


----------



## Hawk (20 Out 2018 às 03:05)

20 de Fevereiro 2010 na Madeira, dados do Areeiro:

374 mm (em 12h)
272 mm (em 6h)
78.5 mm (em 1h)
15.4 mm (em 10 minutos)

Máximo do dia - 387.1 mm (das 00h às 17h)

De notar que a estação pifou às 17h. É bem possível que os 400 mm tenham sido ultrapassados.

Em Fevereiro de 2010 o Areeiro acumulou 1379 mm.


----------



## bandevelugo (20 Out 2018 às 11:26)

rozzo disse:


> Penso que há um valor em monchique na ordem dos 400-500mm, provavelmente acumulado distribuído em dois dias. Penso que no mesmo ano das terríveis cheias no Alentejo, portanto final da década de 90. Vou pesquisar.
> 
> -----
> 
> ...



As precipitações extremas em Monchique em 1997 foram estas:


Segundo o INAG, correspondem a um período de retorno de cerca de 1000 anos para a fase 2,5-10 horas.


----------



## bandevelugo (20 Out 2018 às 11:31)

Hawk disse:


> 20 de Fevereiro 2010 na Madeira, dados do Areeiro:
> 
> 374 mm (em 12h)
> 272 mm (em 6h)
> ...



Há ainda uma referência na tese de doutoramento da Prof.ª Suzanne Daveau de 572,9 mm em 24 horas no posto udométrico de Guilhofrei, serra da Cabreira (Alt. 350m), em 17 de novembro de 1960.

A ser correto, rebenta com a escala.


----------



## belem (20 Out 2018 às 11:47)

Hawk disse:


> 20 de Fevereiro 2010 na Madeira, dados do Areeiro:
> 
> 374 mm (em 12h)
> 272 mm (em 6h)
> ...



Pois é, Açores e Madeira, também têm águas quentes (por vezes conjugadas com muita instabilidade atmosférica) e orografia relativamente elevada junto à costa.

Para a montanha do Pico, por exemplo, já foram estimados valores anuais médios acima dos 6000 mm em alguns pontos... 
Pena é não me lembrar das ilhas exatas e das fontes (depois a ver se consigo procurar) mas lembro-me de ver medições casuais nas montanhas dos Açores a exceder 3000 mm, 4000 mm e creio que até 5000 mm anuais...


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Out 2018 às 16:02)




----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Out 2018 às 16:27)

Fica tudo lavado e bem lavado!


----------



## Pek (20 Out 2018 às 17:23)

Agora apenas tenho tempo, mas nos próximos dias vou comentar algo sobre este fenômeno e sua torrencialidade.

Hoje destaca Tavernes de la Valldigna (Valencia): 221,2 mm neste momento, com 200 mm em 1 hora e 45 minutos e* mais de 130 mm em uma*:


A fachada ibérica do Mediterrâneo, e em particular o sul de Valencia e norte de Alicante, é algo muito especial. Como já mencionamos várias vezes, é muito provavelmente o lugar mais torrencial na Europa, com registros oficiais máximos em 24 horas de *817 mm* em Oliva (5 m de altitude, Valencia) em 3 de novembro de 1987 e *1.000 mm* (até 1122 mm segundo algumas estimativas) em menos de 15 horas na Muela de Cortés (Valencia) em 20 de outubro de 1982. Talvez a Ligúria esteja próxima, mas não acho que alcance mais de 1000 mm em 15 horas em seus registros:


P.S.: Deixo este artigo de Vicente Aupí: A fúria do outono mediterrâneo


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Out 2018 às 17:27)

Em Tavernes...


----------



## jorgeanimal (20 Out 2018 às 18:42)

Dia 22 de Setembro de 2014 na Lourinhã. Numa hora caíram uns 7 ou 8 cm de água... Eu medi 10 cm com um balde de paredes direitas. E de manhã tinha caído um aguaceiro de meia hora que deixou uns 2cm.


----------



## Pek (21 Out 2018 às 02:46)

Campillos (Málaga)


----------



## Pek (21 Out 2018 às 09:54)

Quase 400 mm (394,3) em 12 horas em Ardales (Málaga) e 315 mm en Guadalteba. 100 mm em 1 hora. 1 bombeiro morto.


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Out 2018 às 10:51)

Pek disse:


> Quase 400 mm (394,3) em 12 horas em Ardales (Málaga) e 315 mm en Guadalteba. 100 mm em 1 hora. 1 bombeiro morto.


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Out 2018 às 11:04)




----------



## belem (21 Out 2018 às 11:13)

Recorde europeu, ou não, nada invejáveis esses níveis torrenciais (na minha opinião)...São muito temporários, localizados e não inflacionam as médias climatológicas.
Parece-me também que são pouco benéficos para os solos, e até perigosos para a fauna, a flora e as pessoas... Quanto muito algo interessantes, pela quantidade de chuva que cae em pouco tempo. De lamentar os danos e os falecidos...

PS: Talvez sejam bons para as barragens?


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Out 2018 às 13:32)




----------



## jonas_87 (21 Out 2018 às 14:01)

Pelos vistos está a ver cheias brutais numa zona que vou visitar no final do mês...é preciso ter azar. 
@Pek Antequera está a sofrer mais que Ronda dado que a primeira trata-se numa zona de vale, certo?


----------



## Pek (21 Out 2018 às 17:31)

belem disse:


> Recorde europeu, ou não, nada invejáveis esses níveis torrenciais (na minha opinião)...São muito temporários, localizados e não inflacionam as médias climatológicas.



O fenômeno conhecido como "Gota Fría" na fachada mediterrânica ibérica não é localizado nem pontual, e sim influencia a climatologia do lugar. Coloco por exemplo o caso do mês de setembro, um dos mais secos de média em boa parte da Península, mas que na zona oriental ibérica  é o primeiro ou o segundo (juntamente com outubro) em que mais precipita do ano inteiro:













O mesmo acontece com meses de verão como agosto e as suas trovoadas:






E isso faz que, de média, agosto seja dos meses mais chuvosos do ano em certas áreas da Catalunha e Teruel:






Existindo, portanto, e por mais surpreendente que pareça, áreas ibéricas com precipitação máxima no verão.



belem disse:


> Parece-me também que são pouco benéficos para os solos, e até perigosos para a fauna, a flora e as pessoas... Quanto muito algo interessantes, pela quantidade de chuva que cae em pouco tempo. De lamentar os danos e os falecidos..



Originalmente os ecossistemas estavam perfeitamente preparados e esses fenômenos eram mais um ponto de biodiversidade por causa das adaptações que geravam, mas a antropização dos ambientes provocou um aumento nos riscos, danos e perdas (ambientais e econômicas).




belem disse:


> PS: Talvez sejam bons para as barragens?



Sem dúvida, mas alguns estouraram na tentativa  (estou a brincar embora seja verdade que isso aconteceu alguma vez).


----------



## Pek (21 Out 2018 às 17:44)

jonas_87 disse:


> Pelos vistos está a ver cheias brutais numa zona que vou visitar no final do mês...é preciso ter azar.
> @Pek Antequera está a sofrer mais que Ronda dado que a primeira trata-se numa zona de vale, certo?



 Certo, no entanto há também imagens tremendas de Ronda:


----------



## Pek (21 Out 2018 às 17:55)

Dados :

Estepona também preocupa

Alpandeire, 350 mm e 116 mm em uma hora:

Impressionante


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Out 2018 às 18:31)




----------



## jonas_87 (21 Out 2018 às 19:34)

Pek disse:


> Certo, no entanto há também imagens tremendas de Ronda:



Obrigado epa que imagens incríveis . 
Provavelmente vou ver muitos estragos e detritos arrastados junto às ribeiras. Bah


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Out 2018 às 19:45)




----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Out 2018 às 14:30)




----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Out 2018 às 15:50)

No sul da Itália esta tarde!


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Out 2018 às 20:34)

luismeteo3 disse:


>


----------



## hurricane (22 Out 2018 às 20:42)

luismeteo3 disse:


>



Estou estupefacto! Mas que quantidade é essa de granizo? O tempo realmente está virado do avesso! Este Outono tem sido uma loucura na Europa do sul: cheias, furacoes atlanticos, furacoes mediterranicos, granizo 'as toneladas. Impressionante


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Out 2018 às 22:18)

jonas_87 disse:


> Obrigado epa que imagens incríveis .
> Provavelmente vou ver muitos estragos e detritos arrastados junto às ribeiras. Bah



Viagem cancelada pela organização, muita destruição em zonas que iria fazer caminhadas.


----------



## belem (23 Out 2018 às 01:00)

Pek disse:


> O fenômeno conhecido como "Gota Fría" na fachada mediterrânica ibérica não é localizado nem pontual, e sim influencia a climatologia do lugar. Coloco por exemplo o caso do mês de setembro, um dos mais secos de média em boa parte da Península, mas que na zona oriental ibérica  é o primeiro ou o segundo (juntamente com outubro) em que mais precipita do ano inteiro:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eu até aí fazer uma reflexão sobre a questão das adaptações naturais estarem num plano distinto (relativamente à minha abordagem algo demasiado dependente nas imagens que os media nos trazem), mas vejo que já abordaste (e bem) o assunto!
Depois vou aproveitar para dar seguimento a esta interessante discussão no tópico da Biodiversidade (também com algumas questões sobre os climas e a vegetação da região).


----------



## Pek (23 Out 2018 às 02:33)

jonas_87 disse:


> Viagem cancelada pela organização, muita destruição em zonas que iria fazer caminhadas.



Uma pena. Espero que em breve possas desfrutar dessa área como merece. 

Mais um par de imagens:

- Resgate de helicóptero

- Processo de inundação em 15 minutos dos banhos árabes de Ronda gravado a partir da câmera de segurança:

E uma compilação com 66 estações >200 mm de 5 províncias. A maioria dos dados são em aproximadamente 24 horas (pouco mais ou pouco menos), embora haja de menos de 12 horas. Alguns dados são definitivos, mas outros são provisórios, incompletos, em estudo ou revisão;










Dados extremos em 1 hora:





Dados extremos provisórios de Vinarós (Castelló):





P.S.: Com este cenário e quase milagrosamente 1 só morto. Boa gestão da AEMET durante grande parte do episódio (algumas exceções) e grande trabalho dos serviços de emergência, proteção civil e forças de segurança pública. Isso sim, inevitavelmente grande destruição e enormes perdas econômicas em infraestruturas (linhas ferroviárias, pontes, estradas e um longo etcétera), bens, construções, terras, agricultura e pecuária. Várias áreas declaradas catastróficas (figura normativa existente na Espanha que facilita o recebimento de indenizações e ajudas públicas econômicas, materiais e humanas). Episódio notável, sem dúvida.


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Out 2018 às 10:48)




----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Out 2018 às 10:51)




----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Out 2018 às 11:07)




----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Out 2018 às 13:07)




----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Out 2018 às 14:07)




----------



## Pek (23 Out 2018 às 16:32)

luismeteo3 disse:


>




Episódio interessante no arco alpino . Edito com o prognóstico para o Grossvenediger (3666 m, Áustria):







Acumulações de neve também destacadas nos Picos de Europa:







Até 1,6 metros de neve em áreas elevadas do Maciço Central e Ocidental nos próximos dias de acordo com WRF e GFS:


----------



## João Pedro (23 Out 2018 às 23:59)

Pek disse:


> E uma compilação com 66 estações >200 mm de 5 províncias. A maioria dos dados são em aproximadamente 24 horas (pouco mais ou pouco menos), embora haja de menos de 12 horas. Alguns dados são definitivos, mas outros são provisórios, incompletos, em estudo ou revisão;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Valores impressionantes de facto, difícil de imaginar sequer tanta água a cair do céu em tão pouco tempo. E uma só fatalidade é realmente um milagre...


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Out 2018 às 09:52)

luismeteo3 disse:


>


----------



## Pek (24 Out 2018 às 23:24)

Amplitudes térmicas muito fortes em algumas áreas hoje. Destaca o caso de Villaceid (1026 m, Leão): *-11,2 ºC* e *24,6 ºC* = *35,8 ºC*. Estação Davis Vantage Pro2 Plus muito interessante das redes ACAMET (Cazatormentas) e Holfuy:










Ligações:
https://holfuy.com/en/weather/755
http://www.cazatormentas.com/estacion/?Id=72


----------



## Pek (25 Out 2018 às 17:08)

Torna-se sério o assunto em áreas elevadas da Cordilheira Cantábrica. Mais de 3,1 metros de neve nova no fim de semana de acordo com o WRF:






Outros modelos não são tão generosos, apesar de também marcarem boa acumulação. Vamos segui-lo.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Out 2018 às 20:10)

Pek disse:


> Uma pena. Espero que em breve possas desfrutar dessa área como merece.
> .



Obrigado Pek, a viagem era para conhecer Caminito del Rey, Ronda e Antequera etc.
Ficou para Abril, vamos ver.


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Out 2018 às 20:14)




----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Out 2018 às 22:32)




----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Out 2018 às 12:49)




----------



## irpsit (26 Out 2018 às 23:38)

Sigo do norte da Escocia, a cota zero, com 3C, com um festival de varias formas de precipitacao. Todo o dia com aguaceiros por vezes com graupel. 
Agora aguaceiros fortes de granizo e ate alguns flocos de neve pelo meio. Ja faz varios anos que nao via granizo com 3-5cm a cair. 

Uma grande entrada polar!


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Out 2018 às 13:07)




----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Out 2018 às 14:33)




----------



## Pek (27 Out 2018 às 14:37)

Nieves (770 m, Astúrias)


----------



## Pek (27 Out 2018 às 16:39)

Contrastes ibéricos. Aiamonte (Huelva) vs Leão :


----------



## Pek (27 Out 2018 às 19:18)

Cabañaquinta (*415 m*, Astúrias)







Nada mal para outubro.


----------



## Toby (27 Out 2018 às 20:40)

Os franceses têm frio


----------



## Pek (27 Out 2018 às 23:05)

Felechosa (650 m, Astúrias)


----------



## Pek (28 Out 2018 às 08:51)

Neve a *200 m* em Astúrias:



Neve também em algumas cidades:

- Palencia

- Valladolid

- E também pontualmente em cidades da metade sul como Ciudad Real:


Maraña (Leão) não podia faltar a este encontro oferecendo, como sempre, uma ótima imagem


----------



## Pek (28 Out 2018 às 08:57)

Pola de Lena (300 m, Astúrias)


Edit: Acumulação de neve notável a 700 metros em Astúrias:


Imagem siberiana em Pedrafita do Cebreiro (Lugo) 

Grande acumulação já a 1560 metros em Astúrias


----------



## Pek (28 Out 2018 às 11:08)

Imagens magníficas de Astúrias agora mesmo:

- Neve intensa a 400 metros
- Imagens espectaculares a 970 metros em Payares 

AEMET_Asturias retwitteó


*Cecilia Huerta*‏@CeciliaHuerta9 55 minHace 55 minutos
Y así amanecemos por Payares, con 60 cm de nieve, y nevando sin parar. Espectacular la nevada. #nieve #Asturias #Temporal #Octubre




















Fora de Astúrias, grande acumulação em altitude na vertente sul da Cordilheira Cantábrica  (2000 m, Leão)

Outubro...


----------



## Pek (28 Out 2018 às 14:17)

Tornado na minha ilha. Cruzou de sul a norte. Múltiplos danos, quedas de torres de alta tensão, mais da metade da ilha sem eletricidade (38.000 clientes) e duas estradas cortadas :

- Imagem do momento de entrada pelo sul em Cala en Porter (Alaior, Menorca):

- Danos:

- Resultado das chuvas intensas:


----------



## F_R (29 Out 2018 às 06:16)

Estão a cair uns flocos misturados com a chuva, nada mau visto que estamos ainda em outubro e a cerca de 100 metros de altitude, agora já que o inverno ameaça tem 4 meses para concretizar


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Out 2018 às 11:29)




----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Out 2018 às 15:07)




----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Out 2018 às 16:28)

*Infelizmente parece que já há pelo menos 4 mortos na Itália... * https://www.ilmattino.it/primopiano...a_vento_previsioni_scuole_chiuse-4071460.html


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Out 2018 às 20:55)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *Infelizmente parece que já há pelo menos 4 mortos na Itália... * https://www.ilmattino.it/primopiano...a_vento_previsioni_scuole_chiuse-4071460.html


*Já são 6 mortos...*


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Out 2018 às 12:32)

*Já são 9 os mortos na Itália!*


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Out 2018 às 12:58)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *Já são 9 os mortos na Itália!*



*Na RTP1 dizem que são 10 mortos...*


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Out 2018 às 15:32)




----------



## lserpa (30 Out 2018 às 15:40)

luismeteo3 disse:


>



WoW ! Alguém já lançou uma estimativa da velocidade do vento?

Pelos estragos apresentados, deve ter rondado os 200km/h! Não? 

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Out 2018 às 15:54)

lserpa disse:


> WoW ! Alguém já lançou uma estimativa da velocidade do vento?
> 
> Pelos estragos apresentados, deve ter rondado os 200km/h! Não?
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


Chegaram aos 180Km/h...

Winds of 110mph bring destruction in Italy as snow traps more than 1,000 drivers in France
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2018/oct/30/wild-weather-across-europe-leaves-nine-dead-in-italy


----------



## Paelagius (30 Out 2018 às 16:49)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *Na RTP1 dizem que são 10 mortos...*



Ontem, por volta da hora de almoço, um pouco antes, ligaram-me via Duo para mostrar o quanto chovia… Claro que a conversa não ficou por ali, mas contaram que estavam em casa, que a cidade de Génova e a região ligure estava sob alerta vermelho, e a escola do primo mais novo estava encerrada. O muro da marina cedeu com o impacto de uma onda… Boccadasse foi arrasada com esta tempestade com barcos que desprenderam-se das amarras, a bater em tudo, casas alagadas,…


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Out 2018 às 17:16)

Paelagius disse:


> Ontem, por volta da hora de almoço, um pouco antes, ligaram-me via Duo para mostrar o quanto chovia… Claro que a conversa não ficou por ali, mas contaram que estavam em casa, que a cidade de Génova e a região ligure estava sob alerta vermelho, e a escola do primo mais novo estava encerrada. O muro da marina cedeu com o impacto de uma onda… Boccadasse foi arrasada com esta tempestade com barcos que desprenderam-se das amarras, a bater em tudo, casas alagadas,…


Viste as imagens de satélite que postei ainda na página anterior? Verdadeiramente impressionante este evento! Deve ter sido aterrador ver aqueles barcos todos pelo ar e ver o mar a invadir a terra. Os locais dizem que parecia um tsunami...


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Out 2018 às 17:44)

Parece a storm surge de um furacão...


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Out 2018 às 18:05)

*Numero de mortos subiu para 11... http://www.ansa.it/english/news/gen...-11_bc3f0300-d51b-4548-98ed-45961c437100.html*


----------



## Gerofil (30 Out 2018 às 18:39)

*Chuva, neve e vento na Europa: 10 mortos em Itália, milhares sem eletricidade em França*






Às cinco vítimas mortais de segunda-feira, as autoridades italianas somaram hoje mais cinco: um homem atingido por uma árvore na zona de Veneza, um bombeiro morto no Alto Ádige, uma mulher levada pela lama em Trento, um praticante de kitesurfe empurrado pelo vento contra as rochas em Cattolica e um homem que se afogou num lago em Levico. As autoridades estão ainda à procura do dono de um veleiro que se despenhou contra os rochedos ao largo da Calábria.
De acordo com os media locais, há 170 turistas e funcionários bloqueados nos Alpes entre Itália e a França devido às fortes quedas de neve. Mas foi sobretudo a chuva a causar estragos em Itália. Sobretudo em Veneza, onde as águas subiram mais de 1,50 metros, deixando a cidade submersa. Os ventos fortes estão a causar perturbações no trânsito e em Génova o aeroporto esteve encerrado toda a manhã devido aos detritos levados para as pistas pela chuva, vento e pela maré. Muitas escolas, inclusive em Roma, estiveram fechadas.
*Nevão e subida das águas*
Os países vizinhos também não escaparam ao mau tempo. Na Áustria, parte do teto da fortificação medieval de Salzburgo voou com o vento durante a noite. E na cidade de Muhr a população foi aconselhada a procurar refúgio nas zonas altas devido à subida das águas. Não vi nada assim nas últimas décadas", confessou à AFP Martin Guggenberger, comandante dos bombeiros locais.
A Eslovénia está em alerta vermelho devido à neve e em vários cantões suíços o mau tempo levou ao encerramento de estradas. Em França é sobretudo a neve que está a causar estragos. Há perto de 200 mil casas sem eletricidade. Na Córsega, o alerta vermelho foi levantado depois do susto da manhã.

Diário de Notícias


----------



## Pek (30 Out 2018 às 20:46)

Episódio espectacular. Não obstante, me surpreende (e não me surpreende ) que a Espanha não apareça nestes resumos de notícias nem nas referências de Severe Weather Europe sobre neve, tornados e cortes de energia destes dias, e especialmente considerando que a tempestade Adrián nasceu aqui (Menorca). Na minha ilha, 40.000 pessoas ficaram sem eletricidade por 3 dias embora pareça que para a mídia nada aconteceu. Somos um buraco negro no mapa (literalmente) 

Depois coloco algumas imagens.


Demanda eléctrica da ilha


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Out 2018 às 20:59)

*O tempo severo na área do mediterrânico vai continuar...*


----------



## Toby (30 Out 2018 às 21:05)

Boa noite,

notícias da Bélgica, mais alegre










https://www.meteo.be/meteo/view/en/65239-Home.html
Webcam IRM (=IPMA) https://www.meteo.be/meteo/view/fr/13115388-Webcams.html


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Out 2018 às 21:17)




----------



## luismeteo3 (31 Out 2018 às 14:09)

Mais um impressionante vídeo...


----------



## luismeteo3 (31 Out 2018 às 15:53)




----------



## Orion (31 Out 2018 às 16:33)

O (agora ex-)Óscar vai ser um mega-furacão 

Mais a sério, é possível que ocorra nas próximas horas um _sting-jet_ mas o ciclone deve chegar (bastante) enfraquecido ao RU.


----------



## hurricane (31 Out 2018 às 16:49)

Orion disse:


> O (agora ex-)Óscar vai ser um mega-furacão
> 
> Mais a sério, é possível que ocorra nas próximas horas um _sting-jet_ mas o ciclone deve chegar (bastante) enfraquecido ao RU.



Do Daily Express nao se pode esperar grande exactidao. lol


----------



## Pek (1 Nov 2018 às 14:17)

Pek disse:


> Episódio espectacular. Não obstante, me surpreende (e não me surpreende ) que a Espanha não apareça nestes resumos de notícias nem nas referências de Severe Weather Europe sobre neve, tornados e cortes de energia destes dias, e especialmente considerando que a tempestade Adrián nasceu aqui (Menorca). Na minha ilha, 40.000 pessoas ficaram sem eletricidade por 3 dias embora pareça que para a mídia nada aconteceu. Somos um buraco negro no mapa (literalmente)
> 
> Depois coloco algumas imagens.



O prometido é devido:

*José Araque*‏@JZAraque 23 hHace 23 horas
Poco a poco vuelve la normalidad a #Asturias si bien casi un centenar de vecinos en #Teverga o #*Somiedo* siguen sin luz. Precaución este puente.







*La Meteo del Norte*‏@meteodelnorte 28 oct.
Nevada de puro #temporal en la cordillera #cantábrica. Así estaba ya esta tarde Pendilla de Arbas (#León) a 1320m. 60/70cm acumulados. Foto de Víctor.







*La Meteo del Norte*‏@meteodelnorte 29 oct.
Más fotos de la #nevada en la cordillera #cantábrica 70cm en #Balouta, #Ancares (León) a 1110m. Imagen FB Hotel Rural Miravalles.







- Somiedo (Astúrias)









Fonte: https://www.lne.es/multimedia/fotos/asturias/2018-10-29-141451-quedado-somiedo-tras-gran-nevada.html


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Nov 2018 às 14:18)

* Parece que já há 5 mortos na Itália só hoje...*


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Nov 2018 às 14:23)

http://www.ansa.it/sito/videogaller...ago_a30c951b-dbb9-4df9-b84d-37121bdd08bf.html


----------



## Pek (1 Nov 2018 às 14:30)

Menorca
*Xarxa Forestal*‏@xarxaforestal 30 oct.
Arrasades àmplies zones d bosc a Menorca com a conseqüència del pas del cap de fiblo q deixo sense electricitat a la illa Preocupats x l'enorme quantitat d'arbres tombats pel tornado Hi ha zones on el 100% de l'arbrat forestal ha estat desarrelat @mapagob @mitecogob @ForestryNews












1 morto:

Mallorca:


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Nov 2018 às 14:36)

Pek disse:


> Menorca
> *Xarxa Forestal*‏@xarxaforestal 30 oct.
> Arrasades àmplies zones d bosc a Menorca com a conseqüència del pas del cap de fiblo q deixo sense electricitat a la illa Preocupats x l'enorme quantitat d'arbres tombats pel tornado Hi ha zones on el 100% de l'arbrat forestal ha estat desarrelat @mapagob @mitecogob @ForestryNews
> 
> ...


É impressionante o que se passa no sul da Europa!


----------



## Pek (1 Nov 2018 às 15:44)

Lunada (1250 m, Cantabria). Resgate por uma avalanche de neve:


Alguma imagem com gado em Sotres (Astúrias) e o Gorbea (Comunidade Autónoma do País Basco)

Precipitações totais superiores a 350 mm em 72 horas em algumas áreas da Liguria, Friuli, Veneto e Südtirol:







luismeteo3 disse:


> É impressionante o que se passa no sul da Europa!



E vem mais:


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Nov 2018 às 16:07)

É impressionante! Faz lembrar as imagens do evento de Tunguska... não tendo nada a ver!


----------



## Pek (1 Nov 2018 às 16:28)

luismeteo3 disse:


> É impressionante! Faz lembrar as imagens do evento de Tunguska... não tendo nada a ver!



Espectacular.

Na minha estação 125 mm no episódio (a baixa altitude, na planície e sem retenção orográfica. O melhor lugar possível para ter uma casa no Mediterrâneo Ocidental ), à espera de mais chuvas fortes hoje à noite.

Informação provisória da AEMET: Tornado que atravessa a ilha do sul a norte (20 km x 100 metros de largura) + _downburst _(400 metros de largura):

Algumas imagens mais amáveis para terminar:

- Urbión (Soria)

- Maraña (Leão) durante a nevada, com um comentário em português de alguém que gosta daquele lugar:


----------



## Pek (1 Nov 2018 às 21:35)

A estância de esqui alpino de Masella (província de Gerona) já abriu a temporada hoje. Dois vídeos:



A de esqui nórdico de Tuixent-La Vansa (província de Lleida) também:

Espectacular a Cerdanha

Também Teruel

Aqui começa o movimento. Linha convectiva em crescimento desde o sul:











SCM já maduro no Tirreno:


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Nov 2018 às 10:14)

Novas inundações hoje!


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Nov 2018 às 10:15)

luismeteo3 disse:


> É impressionante! Faz lembrar as imagens do evento de Tunguska... não tendo nada a ver!


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Nov 2018 às 10:38)




----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Nov 2018 às 10:54)




----------



## Pek (2 Nov 2018 às 11:33)

Na minha estação 184 mm no episódio, mas no norte da ilha precipitou muito mais:


Mesmo assim, longe da torrencialidade dos outros dias. Chuva principalmente "bem caída". Ao contrário da Sicília:


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Nov 2018 às 17:23)




----------



## Pek (2 Nov 2018 às 20:43)

203,4 mm no episódio na minha casa. A estação de AEMET de Es Mercadal se aproxima aos 300 mm. Algumas imagens:


- Pedreira de Santa Bárbara inundada pelas cheias

- Cascatas internas

Agora não chove embora o vento começa (pouco problemático):


----------



## Paelagius (3 Nov 2018 às 10:48)

Bom dia,

Desculpem pela demora… Os últimos dias e os de todos os santos e fiéis defuntos, não permitiram vir até aqui…







Arenzano
https://media.kataweb.it/repubblica...eo-rrtv-1200-telecamere_maddalena_master.m3u8

Estrada que liga Sta Margherita e Portofino
https://media.kataweb.it/repubblica...-con_il_drone_sulla_strada_tra_sa_master.m3u8



Paelagius disse:


> O muro da marina cedeu com o impacto de uma onda…






luismeteo3 disse:


> Viste as imagens de satélite que postei ainda na página anterior? Verdadeiramente impressionante este evento! Deve ter sido aterrador ver aqueles barcos todos pelo ar e ver o mar a invadir a terra. Os locais dizem que parecia um tsunami...



Não tinha visto… Tinha dado conta da quantidade de descargas naquela ocasião, e deduzi que estaria a decorrer uma temível tempestade naquela ocasião.



luismeteo3 disse:


> Parece a storm surge de um furacão...



Em Veneza, foi a combinação dos ventos fortes no Adriático, a chuva excessiva que fez transbordar o rio, e a storm surge ("acqua alta"). A baixa pressão fez elevar o nível da água do mar onde depois afunila naquela zona e mais a maré da laguna… O excepcional foi a altura, suficiente para inundar cerca de 90% da cidade.

Em Génova, os fortes ventos causaram vários danos mas os estragos parecem maiores na costa por causa da ondulação… Infraestruturas como estradas, tubos de gás, cabos de electricidade, marinas e outras… O comércio e indústria, em torno. Nem o recheio das estufas subaquáticas se safou…


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Nov 2018 às 12:33)




----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Nov 2018 às 21:02)

E como se costuma dizer, vira o disco e toca o mesmo!!!


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Nov 2018 às 08:56)




----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Nov 2018 às 08:57)




----------



## Orion (4 Nov 2018 às 12:36)

Localmente, acumulados significativos.


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Nov 2018 às 14:02)

*Inundações na região italiana da Sicília causam 10 mortos*

https://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artigos/inundacoes-na-regiao-italiana-da-sicilia-causam-10-mortos


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Nov 2018 às 14:04)

algarvio1980 disse:


> *Inundações na região italiana da Sicília causam 10 mortos*
> 
> https://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artigos/inundacoes-na-regiao-italiana-da-sicilia-causam-10-mortos


Já são pelo menos 12 mortos na região de Palermo, Sicília...


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Nov 2018 às 14:37)




----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Nov 2018 às 20:01)




----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Nov 2018 às 20:57)




----------



## Paelagius (4 Nov 2018 às 21:11)




----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Nov 2018 às 15:33)




----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Nov 2018 às 17:43)




----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Nov 2018 às 18:52)

É caso para dizer, que é mesmo uma mudança radical em tão pouco tempo.


----------



## Pek (6 Nov 2018 às 19:50)

La Renclusa (província de Huesca)

Parque Nacional de Aigüestortes e Lago de Sant Maurici (província de Lérida)

Espot (província de Lérida)

Cerler (província de Huesca)


----------



## Pek (6 Nov 2018 às 20:00)

Sierra de Guadarrama (Segovia-Madrid):


Cerler (Huesca)

Santiago de Compostela


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Nov 2018 às 22:57)




----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Nov 2018 às 22:19)




----------



## Aristocrata (10 Nov 2018 às 08:09)

Bom dia.

O dia de ontem foi generoso na Galiza...Alguns valores de acumulados aproximaram-se dos 150 mm.





Muralla (o costume!), Fontecada e Fornelos de Montes com bons acumulados.
Bem perto da Peneda-Gerês, Entrimo com 71,2 mm. Como é uma zona para lá das serranias estimo que no Gerês possam ter ultrapassado e bem este valor.


----------



## Pek (10 Nov 2018 às 16:35)

Aristocrata disse:


> Bom dia.
> 
> O dia de ontem foi generoso na Galiza...Alguns valores de acumulados aproximaram-se dos 150 mm.
> 
> ...



A esses dados devemos adicionar os 137,0 mm de Coto Muiño-MeteoGalicia (Corunha) e os 140,8 mm de Casas do Porto-Rois-AEMET (Corunha). Dia interessante. Mapa de MeteoGalicia com as estações de Coto Muiño, Fontecada e Paramos (104,4 mm). Às vezes é necessário ampliar o mapa para que algumas estações apareçam:











- Campo Lameiro (Pontevedra)





Aristocrata disse:


> Bem perto da Peneda-Gerês, Entrimo com 71,2 mm. Como é uma zona para lá das serranias estimo que no Gerês possam ter ultrapassado e bem este valor.



Ontem na Peneda-Gerês (Serras de Laboreiro, Peneda, Soajo, Amarela, Gerês ocidental...) acima (o cerca) dos 100 mm em lugares favoráveis quase com certeza.


----------



## Pek (13 Nov 2018 às 19:02)

Belas lenticulares na área de Granada:


----------



## hurricane (13 Nov 2018 às 21:36)

As previsoes para a próxima semana estao promissoras. A primeira vaga de frio está a chegar


----------



## Pek (14 Nov 2018 às 21:01)

Pek disse:


> Situação típica para o sul de Valência e norte de Alicante, que passa despercebida para quase todos os modelos e meteorologistas até que a data é muito próxima e que te libera 200 mm em 12 horas em lugares favoráveis:
> 
> Antes:
> 
> ...






30 mm em 10 minutos...

Atualizo:

138 mm em 2 horas em Ador, 116 mm em 1 hora e meia em Palma de Gandía...:











Uma área muito muito especial.


----------



## Pek (14 Nov 2018 às 21:23)

Ador:........................... *182,0 mm*
Palma de Gandía:...... 138,2 mm
Rótova:....................... 107,0 mm






Sempre digo isto: a área mais torrencial da Europa, embora saia muito menos do que outras em portais meteorológicos. Um dia normal e agradável e de repente ... 200 mm em 2 horas. Quase sem avisos, sem sistemas convectivos espectaculares, sem "nada"...

Edito: *202,8 mm 
*
O aviso vermelho já é necessário.


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Nov 2018 às 21:27)

Pek disse:


> Ador:........................... *182,0 mm*
> Palma de Gandía:...... 138,2 mm
> Rótova:....................... 107,0 mm
> 
> ...


Bem... isso é pior que tempestades tropicais. Alguma célula estacionária? Inundações?


----------



## Pek (14 Nov 2018 às 21:46)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Bem... isso é pior que tempestades tropicais. Alguma célula estacionária? Inundações?



Célula estacionária que se alimenta constantemente, uma especialidade da casa.

Ador:....................... 222,6 mm
Palma de Gandía:.. 164,4 mm

O monção da Safor (este é o nome desta região de Valência)...


Edito:
*226 mm*


----------



## Pek (14 Nov 2018 às 23:04)

AEMET sobe a nível de aviso vermelho hoje e amanhã:







Ador:.................. 248 mm
Vilallonga:.......... 222 mm
Rótova:............... 219 mm


----------



## Pek (15 Nov 2018 às 09:37)

Últimas 12 horas:

- Ador (Valência):........ 319,0 mm
- Rótova (Valência):.... 311,8 mm

Chuvas intensas também na cidade de Barcelona


----------



## Pek (15 Nov 2018 às 12:57)

Gandía (Valência):

Benidorm-Finestrat (Alicante)

Molins de Rey (Barcelona)


----------



## Pek (15 Nov 2018 às 14:51)

Pequeno tornado em Terrassa (Barcelona)

Rubí (Barcelona)

San Javier (Murcia)

El Papiol (Barcelona)


----------



## Pek (15 Nov 2018 às 16:36)

Intensidade muito forte em Barcelona. 124 mm em Barcelona-Sant Genís e em Barcelona-Sant Gervasi, 108 mm em Barcelona-Fabra







Edito:
*Alfons Puertas*‏@alfons_pc 2 minHace 2 minutos
#Relampagos en #Barcelona esta tarde #tormenta #storm #tempesta #obsFabra @wmo @AEMET_Esp @meteocat @ARAmeteo @btveltemps @eltempsTV3 @AlfredRPico @TomasMolinaB


----------



## Pek (15 Nov 2018 às 18:10)

Mais

- Rubí (Barcelona)

- Sant Boi (Barcelona)

- Barcelona cidade  *134,1 mm* na estação de Sant Gervasi


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Nov 2018 às 18:21)

Pek disse:


> Mais
> 
> - Rubí (Barcelona)
> 
> ...


A coisa está feia...


----------



## Pek (15 Nov 2018 às 19:48)

Duas estações dos bairros orientais da cidade de Barcelona: Barcelona-Sant Genis: *166 mm*  Barcelona-Sant Gervasi: 141,5 mm

- Interior de um centro esportivo

Viladecavalls (Barcelona)

Matadepera (Barcelona)

Em teoria, deve melhorar em breve nessa área, porém vai piorar pela Safor (Valência).

Edito: Infelizmente relatam um desaparecido em uma torrente da província de Gerona.


----------



## Pek (15 Nov 2018 às 23:18)

Barcelona


----------



## Pek (16 Nov 2018 às 01:48)

Alzira (Valência) agora mesmo




Noite complicada na província de Valência.


----------



## Pek (16 Nov 2018 às 10:19)

486,5 mm nas últimas 36 horas em Barx. Caídos fundamentalmente em dois curtos períodos de poucas horas:


E continua, com mais ou menos força dependendo da área:





P.S.: Infelizmente a vítima mortal de Gerona está confirmada:

*Hallan el cadáver del hombre arrastrado por el agua en Gerona*


----------



## Pek (16 Nov 2018 às 13:09)

Barbaridades de água:


Também em Almería:


----------



## Pek (16 Nov 2018 às 14:08)

Barx (300 m, Valência): *535,5 mm *no episódio (39 horas)


_Waiting for _Severe Weather Europe... 

P.S.: Autocarro na cidade de Valência agora 

Metro


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Nov 2018 às 20:11)




----------



## Toby (16 Nov 2018 às 20:50)

Ola boa noite,
Não tem a impressão que o outono 2018 é esquisito com os excessos de t°, chuva, fogo?


----------



## Toby (16 Nov 2018 às 20:54)

A neve chega sobre o Sul da Bélgica para terça-feira.
https://www.meteo.be/meteo/view/fr/65656-Meteo.html?period=tomorrow


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Nov 2018 às 20:57)

Pek disse:


> Barx (300 m, Valência): *535,5 mm *no episódio (39 horas)
> 
> 
> _Waiting for _Severe Weather Europe...
> ...



Têm que arranjar uns autocarros anfíbios.  Os espanhóis são uns valentes mesmo com água dentro do autocarro e levam pessoas. Por cá, duvido que o autocarro circulasse.


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Nov 2018 às 13:20)




----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Nov 2018 às 14:03)




----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Nov 2018 às 14:46)




----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Nov 2018 às 17:05)




----------



## Pek (18 Nov 2018 às 09:45)

Mais um episódio com quantidade excessiva de precipitação, desta vez na província de Gerona:


Não há necessidade de olhar para o pluviômetro 

- La Bisbal d'Empordà

E neve

P.S. 1: Em La Bisbal d'Empordà (Gerona) o rio continua a subir:

P.S. 2:  Adiciono o mapa corrigido da precipitação acumulada. 210 mm em Figueres


----------



## Pek (18 Nov 2018 às 11:38)

Mais de Girona:

- La Bisbal d'Empordà:

- Tossa de Mar (hoje vs normal)

- Sant Ferriol:

- Cidade de Gerona


----------



## Pek (18 Nov 2018 às 12:07)

Mais um nível de aviso vermelho onde sempre:








Por aqui (Menorca) também vai chover muito. No momento 3 mm no meu pluvio e 13,3 ºC.


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Nov 2018 às 15:48)

Situação complicada em Tenerife!


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Nov 2018 às 15:51)




----------



## Pek (18 Nov 2018 às 16:05)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Situação complicada em Tenerife!



 Brutal!


----------



## Pek (18 Nov 2018 às 17:33)

Vilatenim e Figueres (Gerona). *243 mm* na estação oficial mais próxima

Málaga

Vallter 2000 (Gerona)
- A 1.600 m:


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Nov 2018 às 18:06)

Pek disse:


> Vilatenim e Figueres (Gerona). *243 mm* na estação oficial mais próxima
> 
> Málaga
> 
> ...


E a imagem de satélite continua bem activa... vai continuar a precipitação forte!


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Nov 2018 às 20:00)




----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Nov 2018 às 20:03)




----------



## PapoilaVerde (18 Nov 2018 às 21:21)

luismeteo3 disse:


>



 Vi o vídeo e impressiona bastante.

Pelo pouco que conheço da Costa de Espanha, tenho a impressão que se constrói (ou construiu) muito em cima do mar. Zonas como a Costa do sol, Isla Canela ou Costa de Almeria, são zonas que já visitei e confirmo está tendência. O Pek que confirme. Depois acontecem situações destas.

Cá em Portugal não se vê casos tão flagrantes de construções de habitação ou hotel em cima do mar como em Espanha, ou são situações mais pontuais.


----------



## Pek (19 Nov 2018 às 00:17)

PapoilaVerde disse:


> Vi o vídeo e impressiona bastante.
> 
> Pelo pouco que conheço da Costa de Espanha, tenho a impressão que se constrói (ou construiu) muito em cima do mar. Zonas como a Costa do sol, Isla Canela ou Costa de Almeria, são zonas que já visitei e confirmo está tendência. O Pek que confirme. Depois acontecem situações destas.
> 
> Cá em Portugal não se vê casos tão flagrantes de construções de habitação ou hotel em cima do mar como em Espanha, ou são situações mais pontuais.



É realmente assim. É verdade que a costa espanhola é muito grande e há de tudo, áreas virgens e áreas muito e mal urbanizadas, mas existem amplas superfícies que são uma autêntica vergonha, onde o cumprimento da lei brilhou pela sua ausência, onde quase não há centímetro quadrado livre de edifícios ou infra-estruturas. Um horror ecológico, paisagístico e urbanístico (e no futuro também turístico e econômico) que destruiu vastas áreas de um litoral excepcional e não respeitou a arquitetura tradicional. Áreas de Málaga, Almeria, Murcia, Alicante, Valência, Castelló, Tarragona, Barcelona, Maiorca, Tenerife, Gran Canaria ... Uma pena. Aqui em Menorca é precisamente o oposto, quase o 75% do litoral é virgem e tem alguma figura de proteção. O Mediterrâneo como tem que ser com alguma exceção pontual, claro.

Voltando à meteorologia, 11 mm na minha casa e radar extremamente activo A aparência é que a noite será complicada. 14 ºC.


----------



## Orion (19 Nov 2018 às 10:33)

*Drought Beats Cold as Threat to Europe Power Supply This Winter*


----------



## Orion (19 Nov 2018 às 10:35)

Do IM Russo:



> The last October was exceptionally favourable for the Russia’s inhabitants regarding the temperature comfort. “Indian summer” dominated the most part of the month. In the beginning of the first decade in the European territory in some places the light frosts were noted, in the other decades the exceptionally warm weather was everywhere, which was very rare for this time of the year. The information on the new temperature maximums came from everywhere, they were registering during the several days successively and repeatedly. In the ETR, this was happened in the second decade, beyond the Urals – during all month.
> 
> And as a result, this wonderful month became the warmest in Russia on the record, i.e. since 1891. The previous record of the maximum average October air temperature, registered almost 50 years ago, was overcame by 0.5°. Absolute maximum of the October average air temperature was reached in Siberia and Far East. Here the largest average temperature anomalies were registered - +4…9°. In any point of the country, the average monthly air temperature appeared above the norm.


----------



## Pek (19 Nov 2018 às 11:20)

Viveiro (Lugo)

Torrevieja (Alicante)

Maiorca. Não muito longe de onde a catástrofe de algumas semanas atrás:

- 156 mm em Sa Tudossa-Balearsmeteo
- 149 mm em Artà-Campament des Soldats AEMET


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Nov 2018 às 13:02)




----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Nov 2018 às 18:44)

Parece a storm surge de um furacão...


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Nov 2018 às 23:33)




----------



## Pek (20 Nov 2018 às 07:55)

Acidente de trem em Vacarisses (Barcelona) por um deslizamento de terra causado pelas fortes chuvas. 1 morto, 44 feridos e 131 afectados.


P.S.1: Adiciono informação actualizada.
P.S.2: Vídeo do local do acidente anteontem:


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Nov 2018 às 10:40)




----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Nov 2018 às 13:57)




----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Nov 2018 às 14:34)




----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Nov 2018 às 14:51)




----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Nov 2018 às 15:46)




----------



## joralentejano (20 Nov 2018 às 17:56)

Tornado que atingiu Salerno, na Itália. Impressionante!


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Nov 2018 às 18:04)

joralentejano disse:


> Tornado que atingiu Salerno, na Itália. Impressionante!


Este é de filme!


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Nov 2018 às 19:49)

joralentejano disse:


> Tornado que atingiu Salerno, na Itália. Impressionante!


----------



## Pek (21 Nov 2018 às 08:28)

Imagens muito boas dessa tromba de água. O Mediterrâneo Ocidental tem sido um bom ninho delas nestes dias. Por Menorca também tivemos algumas, mas sem criar tanto dano como os tornados de algumas semanas atrás.

Um vídeo dos efeitos de outra de tamanho pequeno anteontem em Tavernes de la Valldigna (Valência). Note-se a inundação, que ainda continua hoje.


As estradas ainda estão cortadas. Essa área solicitou a declaração de área catastrófica.

P.S.: 664 mm antes do final do episódio. Calculo cerca de 680 mm finalmente em cinco dias:







- Gráfico maior:


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Nov 2018 às 10:12)




----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Nov 2018 às 10:56)




----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Nov 2018 às 13:58)




----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Nov 2018 às 16:25)




----------



## hurricane (25 Nov 2018 às 14:51)

Costuma haver um site com a previsao de dias de neve em varias capitais Europeias durante o inverno, mas nao consigo lembrar-me qual é. Alguem sabe?


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Nov 2018 às 18:15)




----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Nov 2018 às 18:16)




----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Nov 2018 às 18:17)




----------



## Pek (26 Nov 2018 às 20:18)

Vale de Pineta (Pirenéus Aragoneses Centrais, província de Huesca) ontem. Ao fundo o Monte Perdido


----------



## hurricane (26 Nov 2018 às 21:23)

Aqui por Bruxelas está aquele tipico tempo que so chateia. Chuva miudinha e muito humido constantemente, com temperaturas a rondar os 3/4 C. Ou seja frio humido. É talvez o unico tipo de tempo que odeio. E neve nao se perspectiva nenhuma.


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Nov 2018 às 20:06)




----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Nov 2018 às 20:07)




----------



## João Pedro (27 Nov 2018 às 22:11)

luismeteo3 disse:


>


Olha que sair de um túnel e dar de caras com uma coisa destas... fantástico


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Nov 2018 às 22:15)

João Pedro disse:


> Olha que sair de um túnel e dar de caras com uma coisa destas... fantástico


Olá Pedro! Sim, têm sido impressionantes os tornados e trombas de água este ano na Itália... Parece de filme!


----------



## João Pedro (27 Nov 2018 às 22:18)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Olá Pedro! Sim, têm sido impressionantes os tornados e trombas de água este ano na Itália... Parece de filme!


Incrível mesmo, estive a checkar os outros todos que colocaste


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Nov 2018 às 22:29)

João Pedro disse:


> Incrível mesmo, estive a checkar os outros todos que colocaste


Já viste este? Até parece que é nos Estados Unidos!


----------



## João Pedro (27 Nov 2018 às 22:36)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Já viste este? Até parece que é nos Estados Unidos!


O segundo, especialmente, sim. Incrível ver estas coisas pela Europa...


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Nov 2018 às 22:37)

João Pedro disse:


> O segundo, especialmente, sim. Incrível ver estas coisas pela Europa...


Cheira-me que os eventos extremos vão ser cada vez mais frequentes...


----------



## João Pedro (27 Nov 2018 às 22:41)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Cheira-me que os eventos extremos vão ser cada vez mais frequentes...


Este ano pelo menos tem sido bastante violento. Mas sim, diz-se que sim... embora o Trump provavelmente discorde...


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Nov 2018 às 22:45)

João Pedro disse:


> Este ano pelo menos tem sido bastante violento. Mas sim, diz-se que sim... embora o Trump provavelmente discorde...


Ele não acredita no próprio relatório do gov americano... enfim!


----------



## guimeixen (28 Nov 2018 às 07:39)

Bom dia,

Estou neste momento na Suíça, em Haslen, Glarus, desde Sábado.

As árvores ainda têm umas cores de outono. Ontem por pouco que não nevou aqui em baixo. Mais uns 100m e já nevava. Já derreteu um pouco, mas dos 800-900m para cima ainda está tudo coberto de neve.

A mínima deve ter ficado entre os -1°C e -2°C e a temperatura não deve ter subido ainda muito. Deve começar a subir mais acentuadamente quando der sol, um pouco antes 12h. Não há muita geada talvez por causa das nuvens altas, mas a água da chuva de ontem congelou toda. A estrada esta escorregadia e ao andar em cima da relva parece que estou a esmagar alguma coisa crocante.

Deixo aqui uma foto tirada à pouco com o telemóvel. Nos próximos dias coloco as fotos tiradas com a máquina.


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Nov 2018 às 14:48)




----------



## RamalhoMR (29 Nov 2018 às 20:40)

Boa noite pessoal
A reportar desde Dinnington- South Yorkshire - vão ocorrendo alguns aguaceiros moderados. O vento sopra forte tornando o ambiente la fora desagradável.  E caso para dizer... Que briol.

De salientar também que chegou haver atrasos nos voos com destino ao UK derivado ao mau tempo que assolou a região durante a manhã.

Abraço.


----------



## guimeixen (29 Nov 2018 às 21:45)

Hoje o dia começou com algum sol mas rapidamente fugiu, ficando tapado pelas nuvens altas e médias.
Nos próximos dias as temperaturas devem subir bem e por isso nada de neve nem geadas.

Deixo um link para o tópico com as fotos do meu post mais em cima aqui.


----------



## F_R (1 Dez 2018 às 11:49)

Boas, mais um fim de semana de chuva e vento com  temperatura agradavel entre os 10 e 15°C

Ainda so tivemos um dia de geada forte, houve outro em que desceu até aos -2°C mas como vento não chegou a formar geada


Na quarta-feira passada houve um fenomeno estranho a Este de Nantes, mas eu não cheguei a ver, ja estou muito longe

o céu estava assim


https://www.presseocean.fr/actualit...tes-ce-mercredi-soir-photos-28-11-2018-287974

houve quem avançasse com a explicação que era por causa de umas estufas novas que são iluminadas por luzes led e que com as nuvens baixas provocavam isso, mas os responsaveis pela estufa dizem que não porque as luzes desligam as 17.30 e isso foi por volta das 19 horas


----------



## hurricane (1 Dez 2018 às 12:40)

Novembro foi mais um mes com temperaturas acima da media ainda que com uma diferenca pequena. Tem sido uma constante os meses mais quentes que a media. Foi um mes em geral aborrecido. Alguma chuva mas nada de mais, algum frio mas nada de mais. O dezembro tambem nao promete grande coisa.


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Dez 2018 às 20:41)




----------



## Toby (2 Dez 2018 às 07:18)

hurricane disse:


> Novembro foi mais um mes com temperaturas acima da media ainda que com uma diferenca pequena. Tem sido uma constante os meses mais quentes que a media. Foi um mes em geral aborrecido. Alguma chuva mas nada de mais, algum frio mas nada de mais. O dezembro tambem nao promete grande coisa.



Bom dia,

https://forums.infoclimat.fr/f/topic/5728-suivi-du-temps-en-belgique/?page=34

Bon dimanche


----------



## hurricane (2 Dez 2018 às 14:18)

Toby disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> https://forums.infoclimat.fr/f/topic/5728-suivi-du-temps-en-belgique/?page=34
> 
> Bon dimanche


Merci! ahah nao conhecia este forum


----------



## luismeteo3 (2 Dez 2018 às 22:07)




----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Dez 2018 às 11:25)




----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Dez 2018 às 11:26)




----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Dez 2018 às 21:48)




----------



## hurricane (4 Dez 2018 às 22:03)

luismeteo3 disse:


>



Que sonho de imagens. AInda um dia gostava de viver num pais assim!


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Dez 2018 às 19:21)




----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Dez 2018 às 19:23)




----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Dez 2018 às 17:19)




----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Dez 2018 às 21:58)




----------



## Trovoada_SDDR (7 Dez 2018 às 13:24)

luismeteo3 disse:


>


Pois, esse deve ser mesmo turista 
Os russos praticam a natação na água gelada para melhorar a saude

Em baixo o vídeo desta região mais fria do planeta (Yakutia) e a temperatura durante a filmagem no dia 5 de dezembro era de -37C 
A diferença para os -60C não deve ser na sensação do frio, mas sim no tempo que se pode estar desprotegido (a pele fica "queimada", já me tinha acontecido mesmo com -35C)


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Dez 2018 às 19:03)




----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (7 Dez 2018 às 23:27)

Só uma pergunta: sabem-me dizer por que razão a Rússia é mais fria que o resto da Europa? E porque é que Portugal é tão quente no Inverno comparando com quase todos os outros países, incluindo uns que têm mais mar do que nós. Eu sei que há o fator latitude, mas penso que hajam mais fatores.

Peço desculpa pela mensagem fora do tema.


----------



## hurricane (8 Dez 2018 às 00:41)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Só uma pergunta: sabem-me dizer por que razão a Rússia é mais fria que o resto da Europa? E porque é que Portugal é tão quente no Inverno comparando com quase todos os outros países, incluindo uns que têm mais mar do que nós. Eu sei que há o fator latitude, mas penso que hajam mais fatores.
> 
> Peço desculpa pela mensagem fora do tema.



Nao sendo especialista, existem diversos factores sim. Desde logo a continentalidade da Russia que Portugal nao tem, a latitude, a direcao das correntes (oeste-este). E deve haver mais mas so me recordo de estes


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Dez 2018 às 15:57)




----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Dez 2018 às 15:58)




----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Dez 2018 às 20:12)




----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Dez 2018 às 23:50)




----------



## Pek (12 Dez 2018 às 13:45)




----------



## hurricane (12 Dez 2018 às 13:55)

Finalmente o frio chega a Belgica, com temperaturas minimas ja negativas e maximas ja baixinhas. Sabado poderá haver possibilidade de neve nas primeiras horas de precipitacao tendo em conta o frio acumulado. Vamos ver.


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Dez 2018 às 09:53)




----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Dez 2018 às 10:02)




----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Dez 2018 às 13:31)

"Samaden, Graubunden, Switzerland
Enviadas pela nossa seguidora Goretti Neiva.
13.12.2018"


----------



## Pek (14 Dez 2018 às 00:02)

Lominchar (Toledo) hoje:













Ezcaray (La Rioja) 

Rajada de 161 km/h em Jávea (Alicante)


----------



## Pek (14 Dez 2018 às 19:06)

Finalmente Flora não tem sido grande coisa no sudeste de Menorca. 18 mm e rajadas de 80 km/h na minha estação com alguns momentos pontuais de chuva muito forte acompanhada de vendaval hoje pela manhã. A depressão sempre esteve muito ao oeste (inicialmente) e ao sul (posteriormente) da nossa posição. Outras áreas das Ilhas Baleares foram mais afectadas, com alguns registos acima dos 100 mm de precipitação (105 mm em Escorca-AEMET), dos 125 km/h de rajada (126 km/h em Formentor-Balearsmeteo) e dos 100 km/h de vento sustentado:






Em qualquer caso, nada particularmente sério para o que acontece em outras ocasiões. A posição da depressão não foi a melhor


As ondas foram destacadas em algumas áreas do norte das ilhas e em outros pontos abertos à _tramuntana_ (vento de norte). 10 metros de altura máxima na bóia de Mahón:

P.S.: Por Menorca Adrián foi muito pior, outra depressão mediterrânica formada nas Baleares que abriu esta temporada e que produziu fenômenos que causaram sérios danos na ilha (tornados (um de 25 km x 100 metros de largura que atravessou Menorca de sul a norte), _downbursts_ severos, rajadas de vento de mais de 180 km/h, chuvas intensas, ondas de grande tamanho, etc.). 40.000 pessoas ficaram sem eletricidade por 3 dias. Mais informação 1, 2 e 3. Adrián foi especialmente prejudicial na região da Ligúria.


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Dez 2018 às 22:05)




----------



## Toby (15 Dez 2018 às 06:51)




----------



## Toby (15 Dez 2018 às 06:54)




----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Dez 2018 às 09:08)




----------



## hurricane (15 Dez 2018 às 13:01)

Parece que a neve irá fazer a primeira visita deste inverno aqui em Bruxelas. Mas como sempre só acredito quando a vir cair. Bruxelas quando quer surpreende principalmente quando chove com 1 ou 2 graus. Neste momento está 0C e assim deve continuar, o problema é que a frente irá trazer ar mais quente em altitude, portanto a ver se vem mesmo neve ou nao


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Dez 2018 às 18:27)




----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Dez 2018 às 18:29)




----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Dez 2018 às 21:43)




----------



## hurricane (16 Dez 2018 às 12:18)

Pronto ja desisti de confiar sequer nos modelos. Falhanco total. Nem um floco de jeito em Bruxelas. Chuva gelada com 0C, causada pelo facto da frente trazer temperaturas mais positivas em altitude. Este mes neve nem ve-la. O aquecimento global é o maior odio para amantes de neve como eu


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Dez 2018 às 21:05)




----------



## Davidmpb (18 Dez 2018 às 21:29)

hurricane disse:


> O aquecimento global é o maior odio para amantes de neve como eu


Aquecimento global? Isso para o senhor Trump não existe.


----------



## hurricane (18 Dez 2018 às 21:58)

Davidmpb disse:


> Aquecimento global? Isso para o senhor Trump não existe.



Pois. Ao menos que tivessemos um arrefecimento global. Ainda agora estava a ver imagens de Dezembro de 2010 em Bruxelas carregada de neve. Que inveja!


----------



## camrov8 (18 Dez 2018 às 23:58)

ui estive lá no ano passado. para os invejosos aluguei um popó e fiz a transfagarasan merece todos os epítetos que lhe dão


----------



## Toby (19 Dez 2018 às 06:21)




----------



## Toby (19 Dez 2018 às 06:48)

Para os amadores do frio:
http://www.yr.no/place/Norway/Svalbard/Longyearbyen/hour_by_hour.html
webcam 360° https://longyearbyen.roundshot.com/


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Dez 2018 às 18:45)




----------



## F_R (21 Dez 2018 às 13:52)

que dia, chuva e mais chuva

na semana passada comprei uma estação meteorologica que instalei na sexta passada.

a instalação ainda não é final mas vai ficar ali ate ao fim do inverno

hoje ja acumulou 32.4mm

69.3mm desde a instalação


----------



## Toby (23 Dez 2018 às 06:35)

F_R disse:


> que dia, chuva e mais chuva
> 
> na semana passada comprei uma estação meteorologica que instalei na sexta passada.
> 
> ...



Bom dia,

Nantes 47,15°N | 1,61°O metadonnées MF

21 décembre 1973 6.0°C 8.0°C 10.0°C 0.0mm
21 décembre 1974 7.0°C 8.5°C 10.0°C 0.0mm
21 décembre 1975 -1.0°C 2.5°C 6.0°C 0.0mm
21 décembre 1976 6.0°C 7.0°C 8.0°C 0.0mm
21 décembre 1977 6.0°C 9.0°C 12.0°C 0.0mm
21 décembre 1978 -3.0°C 0.5°C 4.0°C 0.0mm
21 décembre 1979 -2.0°C 1.5°C 5.0°C 0.0mm
21 décembre 1980 5.0°C 8.0°C 11.0°C 0.0mm
21 décembre 1981 4.0°C 7.0°C 10.0°C 0.0mm
21 décembre 1982 3.6°C 6.2°C 8.8°C 0.0mm
21 décembre 1983 5.5°C 8.8°C 12.2°C 0.0mm
21 décembre 1984 7.4°C 9.4°C 11.3°C 0.0mm
21 décembre 1985 1.2°C 4.6°C 8.0°C 0.0mm
21 décembre 1986 1.8°C 4.6°C 7.3°C 0.0mm
21 décembre 1987 5.0°C 5.7°C 6.3°C 0.0mm
21 décembre 1988 6.9°C 8.8°C 10.6°C 0.0mm
21 décembre 1989 14.1°C 15.0°C 15.9°C 0.0mm
21 décembre 1990 3.8°C 7.2°C 10.7°C 0.0mm
21 décembre 1991 7.7°C 9.8°C 12.0°C 0.0mm
21 décembre 1992 8.8°C 9.2°C 9.6°C 0.0mm
21 décembre 1993 4.0°C 5.8°C 7.7°C 0.0mm
21 décembre 1994 5.4°C 6.6°C 7.8°C 0.0mm
21 décembre 1995 11.1°C 12.0°C 12.9°C 8.0mm
21 décembre 1996 5.9°C 7.0°C 8.2°C 1.0mm
21 décembre 1997 7.4°C 8.8°C 10.1°C 0.0mm
21 décembre 1998 -1.7°C 2.7°C 7.1°C 0.0mm
21 décembre 1999 -1.4°C 1.7°C 4.8°C 0.0mm
21 décembre 2000 5.2°C 9.7°C 14.2°C 0.0mm
21 décembre 2001 -6.5°C -1.2°C 4.1°C 0.6mm
21 décembre 2002 10.1°C 12.2°C 14.3°C 19.2mm
21 décembre 2003 6.3°C 8.5°C 10.7°C 0.2mm
21 décembre 2004 -2.0°C 2.0°C 5.9°C 0.4mm
21 décembre 2005 -1.0°C 0.8°C 2.6°C 0.0mm
21 décembre 2006 -0.4°C 3.5°C 7.4°C 0.0mm
21 décembre 2007 -0.4°C 5.3°C 11.0°C 0.0mm
21 décembre 2008 7.4°C 9.5°C 11.7°C 0.0mm
21 décembre 2009 0.9°C 2.6°C 4.3°C 13.8mm
21 décembre 2010 1.5°C 4.1°C 6.7°C 1.4mm
21 décembre 2011 8.3°C 10.8°C 13.2°C 0.0mm
21 décembre 2012 7.8°C 9.8°C 11.9°C 5.0mm
21 décembre 2013 5.9°C 8.9°C 11.8°C 5.4mm
21 décembre 2014 7.8°C 9.5°C 11.2°C 0.0mm
21 décembre 2015 8.9°C 11.5°C 14.2°C 0.8mm
21 décembre 2016 2.5°C 7.6°C 12.7°C 1.0mm
21 décembre 2017 6.9°C 8.4°C 9.9°C 0.0mm
21 décembre 2018 10.9°C 12.2°C 13.6°C 22.4mm


----------



## Toby (23 Dez 2018 às 06:41)

Bom dia,
Um pouco de história, as mais antigas estatísticas de 22 de dezembro ... 1881  (muito incompleto, mas podemos ver).
Se lhe interessa, ter as mapa da sua data de nascimento, por fun


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Dez 2018 às 18:47)




----------



## hurricane (28 Dez 2018 às 15:56)

E o mes de dezembro caminha para uma anomalia de temperatura de 3C acima da media em Bruxelas. É impressionante como os Invernos frios estao a desaparecer 'a velocidade da luz. O ano de 2018 foi o segundo mais quente desde que ha registos na Belgica (apenas atras de 2014). É inegavel o aquecimento global na Europa!


----------



## Toby (29 Dez 2018 às 07:52)

hurricane disse:


> E o mes de dezembro caminha para uma anomalia de temperatura de 3C acima da media em Bruxelas. É impressionante como os Invernos frios estao a desaparecer 'a velocidade da luz. O ano de 2018 foi o segundo mais quente desde que ha registos na Belgica (apenas atras de 2014). É inegavel o aquecimento global na Europa!



Bom dia,

Clima IRM https://www.infoclimat.fr/climatologie/globale/mois-de-decembre/uccle-ukkle/06447.html


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Dez 2018 às 18:02)




----------



## hurricane (30 Dez 2018 às 21:55)

Aquele Anticiclone estacionado no Golfo da Biscaia é a pior configuracao possivel. O Janeiro está condenado no que toca a neve e frio na Europa Ocidental


----------



## camrov8 (30 Dez 2018 às 22:28)

hurricane disse:


> E o mes de dezembro caminha para uma anomalia de temperatura de 3C acima da media em Bruxelas. É impressionante como os Invernos frios estao a desaparecer 'a velocidade da luz. O ano de 2018 foi o segundo mais quente desde que ha registos na Belgica (apenas atras de 2014). É inegavel o aquecimento global na Europa!


não confundas flutuações do clima com aquecimento global, o aquecimento global não significa mais calor, para a europa pode bem ser o oposto


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Jan 2019 às 15:51)




----------



## rokleon (17 Abr 2019 às 12:55)

http://cimss.ssec.wisc.edu/goes/blo...Ll4zLcl3gQY4g8cb20uAWX3hmEaQtTxElfKFKg7cxdF08

Assinatura do incêndio da Catedral Notre Dame, em Satélite.


----------

